# Wessex Fertility: Part 18



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

just bookmarking!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

What does Bookmarking mean??  dohxxx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Moning ladies

Ells - hope all went well this morning with EC.   OHSS stays away. Keep drinking!!

Hodge - good luck for this afternoon. Let us know how you get on.

Witters - Yes Devon is lovely, especially when the son is shining! My parents live in mid Devon, a small village about 15 miles west of Exeter. It's where I grew up. I love it there now and am so glad that I grew up in the country but absolutely hated it as a teenager as there was nothing to do. Where does your Dad live? Another busy day for you by the sound of things! 

Socks - good luck with the new job. It sounds like it's just what you need. Hope DH stays safe. How long will he be away?

QA - hope the provera works quickly.

Hello to all I have missed. Have a great day. It's gorgeous again!

AFM - Great to see DH last night. No panda eyes! Lots of washing!!! Nice quiet day today. Taking cat back to the vets this afternoon as she's still being sick.   it's nothing serious.

Will catch up again later.

Kate xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Bookmarking


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kate, glad DH came back well and hope the washing dries quickly!  My Dad is about 30 minutes away from Exeter although my Grandparents used to live in Exeter.  Lovely part of the world, just horrid roads to get there   

Hope all the Wessex appointments / treatments went well!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Was meant to say LAM, good to hear things are progressing well.  I'm sure the pain relief drop will go well as will the meeting with the cleft nurse.  Keep us posted!!  Is DH still able to help you or has he gone back to work?  Do you get any other help?  I actually prefered to do it all on my own as we had our own routine, but I'm sure adding another baby into the mix wouldchange my thoughts on this   I bet it is fun though   Fed up with multiple mum comments yet?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon ladies

Hodge - Bookmarking is just another word for posting something so you can see new replies posted without having to go back to the old page, part 17, and finding this part. Hope that makes sense  

Well it's Monday again which means another evening of boring college   Roll on June when this course finishes! Although that would mean I would have to start going back to work on  a Monday - hmmm perhaps college isn't that bad after all   (I get Mondays off work to do college work at the mo).

Hope the appts go well today ladies - keep us informed xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

just thought I would pop on quickly to let you know how I got on this morning.  Thank you for all your lovely messages   .  Well we got 19 eggs, so very pleased and releaved  .  Feel sore but better then last time.  The clinic are going to be ringing every morning for the next 5 days to check on me re the OHSS.  Chantel was very pleased with the eggs she said they were excellent, just got the dreaded phone call tomorrow morning     .  Feeling quite sleepy so will pop back later on for more personals.

Hope everyone is having a good day, the weather is beautiful.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, have a rest from personals, we won't hold it against you and you need your rest   So pleased that all went well this morning and that they will continue to look after you.  It really seems that they have learnt so much more about the OHSS, it feels me with lots of hope and trust in them.  Fingers crossed you will get a good phonecall tomorrow and indeed can report back at how well you are feeling   For now, rest up and keep those loo runs going!

QA, I bet June will here before you know it!  Hope college is good tonight


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells glad everything went well, 19 eggs wow - good on ya hun   Hope you are resting well and receive a lovely phone call tomoz.
I to am pleased they are looking after you so well with regards to OHSS. I am at high riask of that so it fills me with confidence that they do look after you


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ells
Haven't been on here for ages - sorry.
Just saw your post. Such good news. Now put your feet up and relax. Fingers crossed for you.
Hope everyone else is well
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells wow that's amazing hold off on the personnels just relax

sorry in work so very busy catch up properly layer xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

ells, great news on the eggs hun. Rest up now   sending lots of         for your embies 

Hi to everyone else  

Well had my scan this morning, my big follie is now 25mm and one of the small ones is 18mm, the other small one is still 15mm but I have 4 more small ones that have appeared from nowhere. They don't think these will have eggs in as too small and don't want me to keep stimming as might lose my big ones, so trigger injection tonight at 9.30 and ec wednesday. Just hoping for one good embie like last time     . 
Thanks for your good wishes for tomorrow. 
Bev x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ells, wow so many eggs, well done! You must be really relieved to have them all out. Really hoping that there is a lot of romantic action in the lab tonight xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oooooh!  Good luck Bev!!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done Ells and Bev!! Lots of rest now please ladies! Ells, hope the phone call tomorrow is fantastic news, especially as your eggs are great quality! 
Bev - good luck for Wednesday, the little follies could suprise you.

Hi to everyone else, rubbish personals at the moment - sorry  

Cjh
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Ells - like the others have said, jusr relax tonight and take it easy hon.  Thats really good news on the number of eggs, and I am pleased that they are watching you      To your eggies and    they are getting jiggy jiggy!!!  xxxx  Keeping everything crossed for you for that phone call tomorrow hon,  

QA hey hope college isnt too boring and you manage to stay awake, lol...

Bev- thats really good on the follies, bet you cant wait for Wednesday, are you feling rather bloated??

CJH. hi huni, hope you are well and dandy??

AFM - had my initial appt today, saw Jackie Tuckey,, she was ever so nice, I had so many questions but didnt have to ask them as she pretty much went through all my questions.
I am having the Antagonistic cycle as the TV showed that I have multiple follies.  As I am only on day 5 of my cycle, I am starting TX from mext AF, so have my set up appt booked,  she said I will get a letter....its all a blur....ladies, will I get the drugs before, I have totally forgot what she said, I have no prescriptions or anything??
My next AF is due end March, start of April as my cycles are 30-33 days.
I have a cone shaped cervix, so today I had a dummy run on the Embryo transfer, Jackie wanted to make sure that the Catherter would get in there okay..yes it did thank god!!
Also talked about how many embryos to put back in, 1 or 2....I didnt realise that by putting 2 back in, it INCREASES THE CHANCE OF SUCESS BY 10%, but then she said to think about the complications of twins....but hey me and DH are thinking 2 as it increases the chance of sucess.....what does everyone else think  

Also she said that only 20% of ladies get any embryos to freeze, again, blimey!!!!

anyway ladies, gonna get dinner on - will catch up proper;y later..xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a quick one...

Fantastic news Ells- rest and don't worry about the personals. Hope the phonecall gives good news tomorrow.

Bev- Good luck for tomorrow

Witters- Yes DH has gone back to work... Clemmie just on paracetomol today... cleft nurse really happy with the result and feeding.... As for comments from others about having triplets- it confounds me at times- some nice comments and some really stupid ones.... trying to develop a thick skin- doesn't help that i one of those people that takes things personally.

Hello to everyone else.

L


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Evening All

That's great news Ells. Hope you're still feeling well. Good luck for the phone call tomorowi.

Hodge - Glad your appointment went well. Not long now hun! We also debated about whether to have 1 or 2 embies transfered. It wouldn't have been an issue but for one of my close friends losing one of her IVF twinds 24 hours after a premature delivery last summer. In the end we opted for 2 and will do next time - anything to increase our chances! I'm sure some of the others who have had or are expecting twins / triplets will be able to give you more advice.

Bev - Hope all goes as well as it can tomorrow. Good luck for EC Wed!

Monkey - hope you are ok. Not much longer now.

Hi to everyone else  

Well my poor cat has to go to the vets on Thursday for blood tests and x-rays. They're really not sure what's wrong with her but she's now starting to lose weight (hardly surprising when she's vomited every day for the last week!!). Fingers crossed she will be ok.

Hope you all have a good evening.

Kate x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Ells: Well done on getting 19 eggs  let's hope eggie & spermy get jiggy tonight  Good luck for that phone call tomorrow,
please take care  

Bev: Good news on your follies   Good luck for tomorrow, hope everything goes well  

Hodge: Glad your appointment went well, I had Jacqui for all of my scans and she also did my e/t she is so nice and made the whole process easy. I didn't know about the extra 10% by having 2 embies put back, we were just told that was what we were having  

Kate: Hope your cat is ok and not too poorly, hope she get's better soon.

LAM: Glad Clemmie is doing well  Why are peoplle saying silly comments about triplets?

CJH: Hope your doing well  

Witters,wp,caz.s,QAGirl,V1,misty,onesock,   sorry if I've missed anyone

Afm: Well,I was a very good girl today, I went in to boots to buy some toiletries and happened to walk past the hpt 
and guess what? they were buy one get one free  did I buy one? no, I'm very proud of myself 
My temperature increased again today 36.8 I'm trying not to get excited but I'm hoping it's a good sign.
4 days until testing   

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, that's a great sign!   Good girl on walking on past - plenty of time for that 

Kate, poor cat   I hope they find out what's wrong and is easily sorted.  What kind of age is she?  Maybe she's swallowed something she shouldn't have?  Poor thing 

LAM, so pleased all is looking good   You are all through the worst of it now   Is he likely to need any follow up surgery or did this one do the trick?  As far as you can tell at this point obviously   I still get silly comments even now.  The most annoying one is 'are they identical'?  Err, do they look like it?   Not least being a boy and girl!  Oddly, I don't get many assumptions that they are IVF, infact, more the other way around - not that I ever give more away than necesary to get away!  Please don't take it to heart, it is something we all go through, I'm sure many families with more than your average 2.4 children get comments too as do those yet to be lucky enough to have any.  The human race can be very cruel


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Witters and LAM,

Yes you are right, people are cruel, I think that people who make those sort of comments are probably just jeleous!! ( spelling )......I think that Twins and triplets are amazing, special and certainly a blessing... 

Ells - Hope you are resting!!!

Monkey= You are so good, I honestly dont know if I could do the same!!!  yes Jackie was very nice and I didn fel 100% comfortable with her, even DH looked relaxed!!  

LAM= glad to hear that Clemmie is on the mend..x 

hheee;lllloo to everyone else, last post had all the personals on...xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just bookmarking
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodgeson, I missed you on my last post - sorry!  I was sure I 'personalised' you as it were!  Anyway, so pleased that you had a good appointment and was reassured.  It's great when all your questions get answered without having to ask them as it makes you feel confident they know what they are doing   As for the drugs, they will fax the prescription directly to the med company who in turn will call you to arrange delivery and take payment details.  Rest assured, it will all happen in time   Best of luck with it!

People are just interested, nosey and like to express their 'knowledge' and 'experience'.  I too think (know) mulitiples are very special and an amazing blessing - as are any other child.  You all will get to feel and learn it first hand, hopefully very soon


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Just a quickie before I do my trigger shot

Hodgson, so glad today went well. Jackie did my scan today she is lovely. Like witters has said the drugs company get in touch with you. For this cycle they were very prompt so excpect a phonecall soon.

Have just finished writing what I am going to say about Nan tomorrow, am able to hold it together until the last couple of lines " I'm sure Nan had her faults but to me she was perfect. I love you Nan and am going to miss you so much."   Think I might have to say that bit quietly to myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Bev,

Hey huni, just think, a day of NO jabs tomorroww!!  

Big hugs for tomorrow, I am sure that you will do everyone proud tomorrow...  

Hi Witters- its sooo hard to keep up with all the posts on here ......all the chatting that goes on!!    We have definately decided to have 2 Embryos put back in to give us a better chance.  AF due in 25 days so I am counting down now, cant believe its all happening.

Anyway ladies, gonna scan the site for a bit then hit the sack, early nite....xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

made a Ticker, just checking to see if it has worked??


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Pants, I give up!!   x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge - glad all went well for you today, can't believe how quickly things are progressing for you   How exciting tho eh?!!    

College was absolute pants this evening, I can think of better things to do with my time   like being on FF   I spent all weekend doing work the tutor asked for last week to be done for this week and she said today that she doesn't want to see it until May!!!!      Why do I bother? I hate this   college - it's   

OK rant over  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodgeson, ticker's looking lovely   Like Monkey, we didn't really have the option of one or two embies to be put back.  For us, we had two, due to the poor quality.  My two little people are not poor quality now though   It is a risk to have a multiple pregnancy, goodness, I totally realise how much now what with this 'breeze' of a singleton, but it is all worth it.  I can honestly say that I loved being pregnant despite the difficulties, loved giving birth and loved being a mum.  I think if you go in for IVf, you are dedicated to it and if having multiples doesn't daunt you or if health issues aren't an issue, any extra chance would be a good choice.  

QA, Goodness, I bet you were very busy over the week getting work not due until May done!  Atleast you know it is sorted and don't have to worry about it now   Love the little doggies in your siggy 

Speaking of little doggies, Houdini is back!  My almost 13 year old with a heart condition managed to create a hole in his metal crate big enough to reach out and knock over two wine racks full of wine!  I couldn't believe it when I got in to find it.  Thankfully, nothing was smashed, I think it is due to it being so full of dust!  They have been there for years and never been an issue before.  Strange.  Luckily no injuries and all is fine.  DH patched it up and we have a new one on order, hopefully for delivery tomorrow.  He's a funny little thing, just loves to be out and around people.  Problem is, what with the building work going on, it is unsafe for him right now.


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh god Witters that could have been a disaster! Animals are funny aren't they!

Yes I hope that our cat is ok. She is fine in herself, just vomiting. Hopefully tests will show something that can be treated. Glad we have this week off to sort.

Off to bed now. Busy day tomorrow - car service at 8.30 and then meeting a friend for coffee. Best part of the day is hair appt at 1 - colour, cut and blow dry - much needed - can't wait!

Kate x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Just a quickie before work

witters looks like maku back to his old self
morning everyone

ells hope you get a good phonecall this morning and you eggs had a fun night xx

have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, hope you are feeling ok and you get a great call   

Kate, enjoy your day!  Sounds actioned packed   Hope the car is a standard, non eventful service and your hair pampering will be fab   I had a cut and blow dry booked for today, but had to postpone until later in the week as the plumber is here and will need to get inside.  I am very much looking forward to it though  

Bev, will be thinking of you today  I'm sure whatever you manage to say will be perfect.  I admire anyone who can stand up and talk or sing or whatever at a loved one's funeral. 

Maku is happy again as he is outside in the kennel run.  It is right in the middle of action where he (they) can see all things going on.  If he as a human, he would be a right curtain twitcher   Hopefully the new crate will arrive today, although DH did a great job of patching it up.

FIL is poorly at the moment.  It seems to be a UTI, but he is really suffering with it and has been in bed all weekend, with a couple of visits from the emergency doctor as the antibiotics aren't touching it.  He seems a little better this morning, so hopefully he will continue to improve.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Hope the phonecll is good news this morning  thinking of you.... hope your not too sore.

Bev     hope today goes ok- thinking of you.

Witters- Glad the wine wasn't broken- could you imagine the mess that would have caused. 

Clemmie has to have another operation in 4 to 6 months time to close his hard palate and then another operation at 8years to but bone into the jaw where it is missing so his adult teeth have a firm holding.... we hope that is all the ops he will need.... he will be continuously monitored and if his speech is affected they may need to do another op to tweek the palate muscles when he is four.... and then when he gets to 16 he has the choice of a nose job- if he isn't happy with the way he looks... just trying to make it more symetrical- although at the moment it looks really good.

Have a good day all- I will check back later

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, bless him.  It's a shame it can't all be done in one go, but babies and children grow and so need to be changed at different points for certain reasons.  It will all be worth it in the end, it sounds like the specialist doctors are amazing at what they do


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ells -   for good news from your call today  
LAM - sounds like the doctors are really pleased with Clemmie and that you're on the right track. Bless him, he's been through a lot already. Hope you're bearing up ok with all this going on  

Hope all dogs, cats and fil's are feeling better soon


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon ladies

Question:- i just wondered those of u who have had a neg result in the past,
its been about 4 weeks since my result and just started my first period after it all finished, but its really really heavy, and really painfull, has anyone else had this, i guess its just the aftermath!!!! lol

cheers ladies
Helen


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Just a quick on inbetween work...

Ells,   Hope you get a great call today huni, god you so deserve this!

Witters - You are right, I think that going down the IVF route there has always been the increased chance of a multiple birth, like you said, anything that givs us that extra chance has to be the way to go. I would see Twins as a blessing....we just want to be a family, and we are sooo excited and also very nervous of failure too, but hey we will cross that bridge if and when we come to it.
This forum has been such a great tool whist going through all this, and your experience has been such a huge benefit to me and all the ladies!  
Hee hee, that Ticker took m ages to work out!!  dohh!!
Corr, your Doggie sounds as if he had lucky escape, also lucky all that wine didnt smash eh!!
Hope FIL gets better,  bet you are looking after him, you certainly are  busy bee!!

BEV- hope today went okay for you lovey   

V1- hi huni, how are you?

LAM =sending Clemmie big hugs too....  bless him, I take it that hewas born with a cleft pallet?? I have a friend who is now 31, he had the same, you wouldnt know by looking at her....xx

Kate- oh huni, hope the cat is okay  I have 2 cats, and OMG they are my babies!!, did the vet say to starve the cat for 24 hours thn feed it on a dry diet
Bet you will be a new woman with your hair doo!!!

I know I have missed loads, was meant to be a quick one!!  hee hee ...xxxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- any news?

Hodge- Yes Clemmie was born with a full cleft lip, alate and missing gum line... it is quite a wide cleft.... it's still strange to look at him and there is no cleft lip... he is much better in himself today... its so nice how quickly he has bounced back- I think It will take me a little longer to get over though.

Bev- Hope that ypu got through the day ok...      

Kate- Hope the cat makes a good and speedy recovery.

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies

Hope all is as well as can be expected.

I have a question, well probably more of a statement or is it a wing? hmmm

Anyway I have been a good little girl and taken lots of vitamins and suppliments, have cut out caffine, stopped drinking alcohol (haven't had a drop since valentines  ), am eating healthly balanced diet (well a bit  ) and and increased my fitness. So why the hell do I feel like c**p?!!! 
I feel like I have smoked forty ****  . My chest is tight and can't I stop sneezing and coughing  
I mean surly I should be at my prime? (hurumph)

Unless I feel like poo coz my ovaries and eggies are on top of the world at the mo   Can cope with that if it all helps  

Oh well I still went to the gym   today, probably not the best idea considering how I feel but I am determined to loose that B****y half pound I put on last week!!

 to everyone, moan now over x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick post,


Hodge Jacqui is lovely, she did our EC and ET last year.  You are on the official count down.  Glad you got all your questions answered without having to ask any   .

LAM great to hear that Clemmie is doing so well, it must be nice to be back together again   .

Onesock,   sorry the   is being so nasty, I had the same after our first BFN   .  If it helps it means that your body is having a good clean out      .

V hope you are well.

QA   , your bod must be getting used to your new regime   hun. Hope you feel better soon.

Witters sounds like you are hacing more fun today.  Hope the builders and pets are behaving   .

Bev,     been thinking of you today   .  Good luck for EC tomorrow hunni   .

KT hope your kitty is okay   .

Monkey hows those temps doing?

Caz, hope you are well and that your are no longer suffering from the weekend   .

Hi to everyone else   hope you are all okay.

AFM........ well - drum roll please   we got 14 embies      .  I was a bit of nervous wreck this morning waiting for the call as the embryologist didnt ring until 11.45am   .  She told me that they are very happy with the embies and that 18 eggs were injected so not bad fert rates.  As for the OHSS, I feel okay, sore and a bit bloated but not to bad.  The clinic's Jan rang me to see how I was at 10.15, she will be phoning me tomorrow again.  I feel quite tired as I didnt sleep very well last night but it DH's bday today so we are going round my mum and dad's for a family takeaway - yummy.  
ET is schedules for Thursday unless we go for blast in which case it will be Saturday.  

Gotta dash as it takes me twice as long to get ready at the mo   .

Have a good evening everyone.
Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, that's great news!  You have to be pleased with that   Good to hear you are feeling ok and not too many serious OHSS symptoms 

Must dash, I'm needed


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW Ells thats fantastic!!        Woohoo


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

vERY quick post gotta rush as getting picked up in two minutes.

Ells so happy for you I have been thinking of you all day  

Big hugs for everyone will catch up properly tommorrow xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - That is fantastic news 14 embies, well worth everything you've done xxx

Hodge - So glad the consultation went well, when is your set up booked for.  I have to agree with you on the one or two question, DH and I discussed it indepth last year and decided that we knew the risks and could accept those risks, so we also opted for a double transfer, provided we get that many!!  I think we'll be more or less going at the same time, AF due good Friday xx

QA - You may be a little run down hun, I've found it difficult to absorb what is happening, as it all seems to be happening so quickly.  But you are doing exactly the right thing, I've cut out tea completely, except one in the evening and started drinking 2 litres of water so I'm used to it xx

LAM - Bless you, must be so difficult to see your child going through that   xx

Witters - Goodness, you really have it all going on at the momnent, your naughty dog.  I have two naughty cats, one of which smashed a plate this morning   xx

Bev - Hope you got through today ok   Good luck for EC tommorow xx

Hello tp all the other ladies, typing gone funny again

AFM - Had a stressful few days, I'm the first aider at work and one of my colleagues collapsed yesterday then didn't know who he was or anything I thought he was having a stroke, turns out it was a stroke and he had had a heart attack in the toilets before I got to him, very scary, adrenaline took over but I was  quite shaken afterwards, he's in hospital still.  But on a lighter note drugs arriving on Monday and set up Tuesday, so lookinbg forward to achieving the next milestone xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Evening,

Ells, wow Blimey thats incredible, I bet you are sooo pleased, I am thrilled for you!  Roll on Thursday eh!!!  does that mean that they will freeze all of them that arent put back

WP= My next Af is due roughly 1st-3rd April - is that good Friday?  great if we are the same time hon!!  

QA- Maybe its all the vitamins shifting the crap from your body, bit like a detox  You are doing so well keeping it all up !!!  
Just read that diary, my god, I did have a lump in my throat!!!..xx

hheeeelllooooo to everyone else..xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP - well done in probably saving that mans life! It's very normal for adrenaline to get you through the situation and then become a wreck afterwards. Take it easy huni.
Wow so you get the drugs before the set up appt? I thought it would be the other way round.
Good on you for drinking 2 litres of water already, I bet your running to that loo  

Hodge - I know what you means about the diary!


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG - I've just written loads and lost it all twice!!!   3rd time lucky!

Ells - that's fantastic news  Glad OHSS is staying awaying with. When will you decide whether to wait for blast tansfer?

Bev - Have been thinking of you today   Hope that the funeral went as well as it could.
good luck for EC tomorrow.

Witters - sounds like another busy day for you. Hope FIL is better soon.

One sock - Sorry you are suffering with AF. I've heard that the 1st after a BFN is horible. It's almost 4 weeks since my neg test so i'm expecting her any day now.

Hodge - hope you are ok hun. Bet you can't wait for AF to arrive (pobably the only time you will be pleased to see her!)

QA - sorry to hear you are feeling unwell. Like the others have said, probably your body adjusting to the changes. It will be worth it when you get your BFP!

LAM - glad Clemmie is making a good recovery. I'm sure it's all taking its toll on you, especially with 2 other little ones to look after. make sure you look after yourself as well  

WP - Sounds like a horrible day, but that you did well. The first few minutes really do count with a stroke and heart attack. It must have been really frightening but as you said the adrenaline kicks in big time. Hope he is ok.
Good to hear about drugs and appt!

Caz, V1, C=Kay and everyone else that I've missed - hope you are ok.

AFM - busy day as expected. Thankfully car service wasn't too expensive. Hair appt was lovely until my hair dresser announced that she is 12 weeks pregnant (unplanned). Of course I am pleased for her, but also felt so sorry for myself. It's so unfair!
I'm looking forward to our appt at Wessex tomorow. It will be interesting to hear how they felt ou treatment went, what can be done diffeently next time and how long they want us to wait before FET.

Thanks for all the 'get well soons' for my cat. No vomiting today. Hoping that she might have turned a corner and not need the investigations?

Hurray - I haven't lost this post!!!!

Kate x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - Yes, me and the loos have become well acquainted.  What vits are you taking by the way?  Intrigued about the diary.....


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Kate - Our posts crossed, so pleased cat is feeling better, they become our babies don't they xx  Yes your right about the adrenaline, just glad I got to him in time.  Hope all goes well for you tommorow, and they can provide you with some answers xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP - what am I not taking? Pregnacare conception, folic acid, Q10, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Vit B Complex, Selenium, Zinc, Vit C, Vit B6, and Iron. Plus the Metformin and Provera. So yes that's me rattling away 

It's a diary Hodge and I are following is of a lady who has just had her 7wk scan to find out it's a chemical pregnancy  . It;s one of the many I follow.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Qa - How very sad, that poor lady    You must be rattling, I'm only taking folic acid, maybe I should be taking more


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well it's up to you what you take, Folic acid is the most important one however I found a post from a lady called Angelbump 9thanks to Caz0 who explaind all the suppliments are their use and I was sold. Even have my DH on 11 tablets a day


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

I read that too, found it all a little complicated    I'll bet your both rattling when you walk


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I supose it's hard trying to decide whats best for you and DH really. Finding out my DH had fertility problems was such a shock that I was even more determined to take and everything possible that could help


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, wow!  What a day!  It sounds like you did a really good job and the adrenaline supported you well   I hope he is ok   I must admit to a tummy churn as I read it as that's what happened to my Mum.  Bless her, she couldn't drive, but rode a moped into work and 5 minutes later had a heart attack.  She was in hospital for 5 days but sadly lost her battle.  So sad   Hopefully your colleage will be one of the luckier ones thanks to your quick thinking and care 

As for the 'rattle causers' I only took Senatogen pro-natal or Mother to be as they are now called, so if you find it all confusing (as I do) I'm sure you are fine with just the one tablet a day 

QA, awww, that must be so afwful to get that far along   7 weeks doesn't sound far, but believe me, weeks 4-7 seem to stand still and take forever.  I will be thinking of her...

Kate, good to hear your cat is improving   Hopefully the threat of yet another visits to the vet has made her heal herself   I know how cats hate going to the vets.  Dogs on the other hand (or mine atlleast) seem to get over excited just at the thought of it!

Glad the car got on ok and your hair looks nice.  Sorry that your hairdresser sprung that news on you though   A bit of an awkward position when you are 'locked' in a chair   Best of luck tomorrow...

Will catch up again later, dinner's almost ready...


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - Thanks, want to feel like I've given it every possible chance, think I'll go and buy some of those.  Sorry if I opened up old wounds   it really got to me and I'm certainly not close to him xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic news Ells- so pleased for you. Hope DH had a lovely birthday.


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Just a quickie - fantastic news Ells! Sounds like you have to decide on day 3 transfer or blastos now - what a decision! Good luck whichever you go for. xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

just a quickie,

Ells: That's fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you 

please look after yourself

Will do personals later.

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Monkey!  How are you holding out?  Still temping?  Nice and high?  Test sticks firmly in the shop or in the drawer?  Golly, what a nosey Witters!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Witters,

Feeling really ****e today 

I just have a feeling I'm going to get a bfn, my pma has gone.
My temps have increased since my dip on Saturday, they have increased 0.1 everyday and yesterday
it got to 37.00 but today it went down to 36.9 I know they are good but I think it could just be those bloody pessaries  feeling a right moody cow today and yesterday, had an argument with dh last night, just sitting at my desk just now and started to cry wtf!! I'm not getting much sleep I am absolutely exhausted  
I'm not buying my tests until tomorrow and will do it on Friday.

Sorry for being on a downer, that'll teach you for asking   hope you're ok hun.

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

What a silly billy!  Read over what you have just written...  All sound positive to me!!  The higher temp thing is really positive, yes, the pesseries are supporting it, but mine also jumped to that third level which indicated (in hindsight) that my body was beginning to increase naturally alongside   As for the emotional state of mind, especially if it is unlike you normally, that too is a good sign of all those chemical, hormonal changes going on   

Weirdly, your post has made me feel really positively for you


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Witters,

Didn't think it sounded positive at all  let's hope it's the hormones eh.

Forgot to say I've been getting a headache every day since thursday, and feeling a little
queazy in the evenings, but I think it's those pessaries (theyv'e got a lot to answer for )

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

How is your sense of smell?  Each time, that was a big sign for me.  Everything was much stronger and 'in my face' which in turn made me feel queezy.  I am really looking forward to Friday, don't want to get you hopes up too much, but I feel a good vibe


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

You are a very naughty lady   i can't get my hopes up I'll be devestated if it's a bfn.

I haven't noticed my that my sense of smell has changed, that's another symptom I can look out for 

DH thinks it's going to be a bfp, but I just like prepare myself for the worst.  

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Always best as it's better to have a nice suprise  but...  nothing wrong in thinking positive too, may as well enjoy being PUPO


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah love being PUPO   at least it gives me a bit hope, Friday my life will change dramatically one way 
or the other.

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Hey Monkey!!!      I too have good vibes judging by what you and Witters have said.  Also well done for keeping away from the pee sticks!!!  

Hi Witters- How are things in the Witters household, hope Mr Doggie is okay?

Bev- hey huni how did it go yesterday, we were all thining of you  ....also good luck for today!!  Looking forward to hearing how it all went.

Ell- hey sweetie, have you scrapped yourself off the ceiling after that whopping result with the Embies!!  

CKAy  - hope all is okay, noticed you havent been logged on for a while??

QA - Hello chick, any sign of witchy yet??

WP - took your advice and called the clinic, got set up appt booked for Tuesday 23rd March at 12:30....she said I will get the drugs before set up....cant beleive its all actually happening..xx

Lam, caz, Kate, onsock, v1, cjh, ....and everyone else...have a fab day!

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodgeson, how exciting   The count down begins 

We are all good thanks for asking.  I am very excited to have my washing machine back   3 weeks without it just makes me appreciate it much more   We also have a tempory toilet in the what was dining room, currently kitchen, soon to be bathroom.  Poor space has totally lost it's identity   Keilidh likes it as she likes going to the toilet whilst looking out the window (it's next to the patio doors - hopefully to be taken out and bricked up soon!)  Old bathroom is demolished now and odddly had made the house much warmer now 

Doggies are both good.  Maku began to demolish the 'patch up' door but hopefully I spotted it soon enough to rescue it.  The new crate has yet to arrive


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello
I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice. 
I started taking Provera today so that we can get on with the IVF.
I am currently attending weekly accupunture sessions with Qing and I was just wondering what you other ladies did. Did you have weekly sessions during the treatment and then go after ET?
Thanks
xxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Misty!  Sorry, I have no experience with accupuncture, but sure others will advise you.  Have you asked Qing for advice?


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Witters
Well Im actually going along this afternoon so I'll speak to her then. I was just intrigued as to what others had done as I heard it was good to have it done at certain times. So much to think about with all these medicines and alternative treatments!
Hope everyone is well.
xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Misty,

I went twice a week, then day before e/c,day after e/c,day after e/t.

hth

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Witters I bet its nice to be warm and back to some sense of control over your washing.    

Hodge wow 23rd March, that really isnt long to wait hun.  Have you had your call from [email protected] yet?

Monkey    , with the temps dont worry if it dips every once in a while, if you are not sleeping well it will all impact.  Like the other ladies have said it all sounds very positive hun.  Totally agree with the those   buillets they are not the nicest of things.  I am on gestone jabs this time and already got a bruise from yesterdays jab - a little tender on my beeehind  

Misty, with the acu it will depend on how long they have to work with your 'bod' .  I have been going twice weekly to Qing but that was because I restarted acu too close to tx.   Shouldnt be too long until you start tx now hun.

Onesock, how are you feeling today hun? 

KT hope you are okay.  How did the FU go?  Have they said when you can do an FET?

Bev how are you sweetie?  Hope all went as well as can be expected yesterday.  How did EC go today?  I hope you are not too sore and you got some lovely eggies.

Ckay how are you hunni?

WP not long until you start hun?  How are you feeling?

QA how are you feeling today hunni?  

CJH how are you doing  Any twinges?

LAM, DH had a great bday yesterday thank you - he got thoroughly spoilt.  How is Clemmie doing today?  Any news on the celebrity news spot?

Caz how are you doing hun?

Hi to everyone else,   .

AFM, feeling better today.  Still bloated but its definitely starting to go down.  Slept really well last night so feel a bit tired today   .  Went for a gentle walk this morning with my mum which made me feel better.  Always good to get some fresh air, especially on such a lovely day.  At the moment we are having ET tomorrow, I would like to go for blast but they wont decide until tomorrow. I have my acu booked tomorrow one session before and one after, so wil be nicely chilled out.  Clinic phoned again this morning to see how I was doing, asked me a load of questions but Margret was happy wiht my answers so I  have another 'check up'
call tomorrow morning. 

Hope everyone has a good day and enjoy this lovely sunshine.

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey monkey

i know exactly what ur saying, my dh was super super positive, and i was trying to stay level headed, we ended up having an arguement over it, but once i explained, i was only doing self preservation, he started to understand abit, i know men are great (i think) but it is ur body and its hard to control what goes on inside ur head, and ur right the pesseries have so much to answer for, they give u all the signs so u dont know if ur comin or going. i ended up staying off here because people were talking about all the sings to look for and i was looking for so many symptoms it was driving me crazy, so i stayed away for a few days, just for my own sanity!!!!!! lol
just remember everyone is different and we all deal with things differently, just do what ever you feel like and dont try to justify it to anyone, you'll be fine whatever happens trust me.

Sending u a big hug
Helen x x x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, sounding good  You're right, the sunshine is a lovely treat 

Bev, hope collection went well today 

Helen, very good words of wisdom to Monkey, you are so right  How are you feeling?

I'm sorry if I get carried away during everyone's treatment and 2WW, please feel free to tell me to simmer down  I just so wish it to happen to all you lovely ladies on here. I feel very selfish a lot of the time hogging all the BFP's, it is very unfair and I wish to spread my luck to you all! Believe me, I know how hard it is and I have been through all the emotions etc, but hopefully am here to prove that it _can _ and likely _*will * _ happen to you all


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Helen, Thanks so much for your kind words  

Witters: I really appreciate your wisdom and your honesty, you have really helped me through this treatment especially the last 2 weeks. Don't worry I don't think you get carried away or tell us what we want to hear,  you tell it as it is. 

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

im all good cheers love, af had settled down abit yesterday was really really heavy, worst is over.
im actually really board!!!!! using up the last of my holiday before i leave work next week, and i have nothing to do, dh isnt home til easter weekend, BOARD BOARD BOARD!!!!!
hope ur okay

~Helen x x x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies, thank you for all your kind thoughts. Yesterday was hard, but we got through it and I  managed to say all I wanted to. 

Well EC went well and we got 3 eggs      still can't quite believe it, 1 more than last time. Sat in bed now and feel a bit sore, but slept all the way home in the car. DH spoke to the crew of the ferry and I didn't have to get out of the car which was great.       they fertilise now. We are booked in for friday for ET.

ells, great news about your embies hun.

Sorry for lack of personals, will be back when I feel more awake 
love Bev x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon ladies

Onesock - glad to hear sf is settling down, make the most of your time off hun while it lasts. I know there is only so much daytime tv, housework and rest one can do though! Bless ya I would love to be bored right now  

Witters - I appreciated your kowledge, comments, advice and feedback and don't think your getting "carried away"  

Ellls - Glad you enjoyed your walk and slept well last night. Hope you manage to sleep tonight with the excitement of ET tomorrow, best wishes huni xx  

Monkey - I believe there is nothing wrong in being realistic along with some PMA     But I am getting excited about Friday too. I will be   for you  

Misty - Hi goodluck with the acu appt this afternoon. I to am taking Provera to bring on af. Am on day 4 of it and wishing the days away for the   to arrive.

Hodge - how's you today? Glad you have your set-up appt all booked.

 to everyone else  

AFM, am still feeling like poo   Ears hurt, throat hurts, coughing, sneezing and ooh you guessed it am winging!!!  

So let's change the record - ok whats a good substitute for chocolate or sugar cravings? The metformin I take obviously lowers your sugar levels (diabetic drug) along with cutting out the sugar and sweetners from my diet and having no caffine or junk coz of WW diet I am really going insane   I am craving chocolate soo much - help? I have given up everything for WW and TTC that I may loose my marbles - eek    I know my cravings increase as af is due and arrives (this and next week) I just want some CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

From an even more pathetic QA  


Hi BAE our messages crossed - woohoo 3 eggs thats fantastic   Rest away huni xx (where do you live that you have to get a ferry?)


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

BAE - just read your from IOW, what a trip.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA, yes we are on the Island. As the crow flies it isn't that far, but when you put in the time to get the ferry, it takes ages. We got the 7.30 ferry this morning to be there for 9 and then got the 1.30 home, so got home just after 3.

I am a choc addict too, I do sometimes like lots of different fruits, especially berries as they can be quite sweet


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

BAE - wow no wonder you're tired hun. Fruits like berries is an option but I don't normally like berries (too healthy ) I guess it's a matter of will power over mind - oh I have no hope with that!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, yay!  That's great news!  So pleased they managed to get three good eggs   What a nice Mr Ferry Man.  Go and rest and dream of good things 

QA, I'm no good, sorry, no will power!  Could you have a chocolate milkshake?  That way it's calcium which is good?   Me?  I would take a sneaky chocolate bar then feed guilty afterwards   Grumble away


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OK have now just something I am ashamed of  

Charity man came to the door, couldn't not answer it as he saw me thru window, asking for people to give a couple of pound per week for baranados. Felt to uncomfortable to say "not today or I'll do it online" like I usually do. So agreed to sign the paperwork. Only thing is they wanted my direct debit details! So I lied and made them up   THEN as I was typing this up they came back to ask to clerify my sort code as he thought he written it down wrong, so ashammed I gave him the correct one NOW they are back at the door obviously realising the account numer is wrong and i am ignoring the knocking!! Bloody hell they obviously go away and check your details there and then. GO AWAY


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello all, 

Have been needed to stay quiet for a while, it's been a very apprehensive and nerve wracking time this whole process and sometimes hard to stay postive and I didn't want to put a dampner on things for people.

Ells - thank you for asking after me that was sweet.  Things going so well for you this is your time I feel sure of it.  So many eggs well done you and for keeping OHSS at bay so good.

Monkey - The 2WW is insania I am only on day 4!  I've ended up reading things I shouldn't that make you worry then think it's not worked then think I'm sure it's worked.  Keep positive and not long to go now        

Bev - great news for you so pleased for you 

QA - you made me LOL with the charity bloke oh no I normally get DH to answer then he stands and listens for hours, then says no.  Last time Bernados came to the door they asked him if he'd heard of them he said no (he hadn't he's Canadian) so they had an even longer talk from the guy.  He's too polite, meanwhile he was letting in all the cold air!!!


AFM:  Well had EC they got 13 eggs really good.  DH spermies really good on the day so they didn't need to do ICSI so we got 1000 back which was a bonus.  7 then fertilised.  2 back in not the best quality so really worrying on that and can't help focusing on it.  None to freeze sadly - never mind.  On cycle buddies everyone has really good quality ones and most gone to day 5 balstocyte transfer (sorry for getting technical) so you end up feeling a little de-moralised.  On meds for my lining still and of course cyclogest.  It is a journey and a half this I won't bore you anymore.  Have had week off work so far so that's been nice have slept and slept and watched loads of TV.  Hope everyone doing OK.

CKay xxxxxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi CKay glad to hear from you, I know sometimes it is easier to have some 'time to yourself' and keep away from here. Nothing wrong with chilling with day time tv


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, good to hear that you are PUPO   My two were both poor quality, so don't worry, often it is oddly the lees textbook ones which stick around   Best of luck!

QA, have they gone yet?  If not, just ignore them or go to the door with your phone as if you are talking, make some quick gesture and close it again.  I never do things like that, especially door to door.  I just say it's a joint account and I need to talk to DH before I give away details as he may not need it.  Or else simply say you already donate a good sum per month.  Ask for their details, I'm sure they won't be as forthcoming as they expect you to be


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev thats great news hunni, well done on 3 golden eggs.  Sounds like you hve a trip and a half like our Kirsty!    Nice of the ferry man to let you stay in the car.  Take its easy hunni and have a nice time snoozing.  I am sure the lab will be playing some good music - how about 'lets get in on' by Mr Gaye    .

Ckay, hun it is tough.  I know what you mean about comparing everything   . I hope you are watching some funny things on TV - helps you relax!  Sending you lots of            .  

QA hope they stop harassing you.  I always make the excuse that I have an appointment and have my jacket on and keys in hand    .

Hi to everyone else,   .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Charity man has gone, hope he doesn't come back! Told DH who called me stupid   and gave me a lecture about giving out personal details to strang men


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just a quick post as have friends coming over this evening.

Great news on the eggies Bev. Good luck for the phone call tomorow.

CKay - glad you are ok. The 2WW really is hard. Take care of yourself.

Monkey - not long now    

Hodge - great to get set up booked.

Ells - good luck for ET tomorrow.

AFM - appt went well today. Chantal said that we could start FET cycle as soon as we feel ready. We have (almost) decided to start later this month as we really want to get going again. OMG it goes on for weeks so pobably looking at ET late April / early May. Fingers crossed that this will be our time  

Kate x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Ells 14 great number lets hope its lucky for you. I bet you cant wait till tommorrow to find out. I know it is going to be your turn this time.

Witters your knwlege and wisdom is great so dont feel bad about the BFP or advice I know I really appreciate it

Helen hi hun glad AF is easing off a little she is a right witch enjoy your time off 

Bev Great news I hope the phonecall comes quickly tommorrow 

Kate Great news about the FET. I bet you cant wait to get started i again

QA OMG some charity people make you feel so guilty and when men get a bee in there bonnet about something they never let it go!!! My Dp wouldnt let me forget it either and would probably call me something worse than stupid!!

CJH Not long to go now any twinges yet have you chosen any names

LAM Glad clemmie is feeling a little better hows his mum doing

CKay Great news 13 lucky for some and looks like the luck has already started £1k back sounds like a good shopping trip to me

big   to everyone I have missed

AFM Has another hangover this morning. I had a works do last night and I was a little tipsy not bad but still woke up feeling like poop!!! I am actually looking forward to april when we can get healthy again!!! I am not sleepy tonight I am feeling like the need for some tx soon. or is it longing for a baby. I spoke to one of my girlfriends tonight and she kept talking about her sick baby and I thought what I wouldnt do for that. I have even started thinking about christmas and I am not looking forward to it this yea. I am hoping we can fit in another tx before then but I am not sure about finances. I hope so.

sorry for being a little depressing!! I think that it would be nice to maybe organise a meet up for us all it would be great to put a face to the names!!

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm totally up for meeting Caz


----------



## LoubyLou42 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm bookmarking - I think - presume that means that it's easier to find the thread when you come back on?

Have got my treatment appointment booked for 24th March - very exciting.  Had my counseling session with the lovely Patsy last weekend - how nice is she.  Feeling very nervous about the whole but can't wait to get started.

Hope all is OK with everyone - great to know there are other Wessex girls out there.

Best wishes  

LoubyLou


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning All

Hodge - Great news on the set up appt, not long at all  

Caz -   I know it's hard, try not to look to far forward xx

Kate - Really good news about the FET, not too long to wait xx

QA Girl - What are you like, you did make me laugh, I never answer the door to them xx

CKay - Well done on being PUPO sending you lots of     xx

Ells - Glad your feeling a bit better, not long til your embies are back where they belong xx

Bev - Well done on your 3 eggies, hope you don't have to wait to long for the call xx

Witters - Please don't feel like that, those of us that haven't been through IVF before will value your knowledge & experience, and I am thrilled you were successful at IVF and a natural miracle, gives us all hope xx

Monkey - Only 24 hours to go, your doing so well have everything crossed for you xx

AFM - Stressful day at work yesterday, managed to pull muscles in back shouldn't have been lifting anyway!!!!  So was in bed by 9pm last night.  Really need to stop getting so stressed, worried treatment won't work if I keep getting so stressed out over my job, but under a huge amount of pressure at the moment.

On a lighter note drugs are coming on Monday, so need to make some room in the fridge, then set up appt on Tuesday so looking forward to that xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi ladies,

wow, I have missed loads...went out last night to see Lee Mack at Portsmouth, it was brilliant, he is very funny.  Was bit of a late night though so sat here at work with Matchsticks!!  I could murder a coffee, but already had my 1 for the day.. 

Witters- hey huni   we absolutely need you, and the fact that you are the gorgeous twins is such a huge positive as it gives us all the hope and detrmination that we all need to get through this!!!
Like the others have said, we would b lost without you on here!!!!  

Caz- lol, you are funny, your post always make me smile!  and what a great idea for a big get together, hey lets start planning......I guess southampton is pretty central for everyone??

QA = lol, you to make me laugh, you are too nice to turn the charity people away, its quite sweet really, I did have a chuckle to myself at my desk.   As for the chocolate, jackie Tuckey said to me to have everything in moderation so.....GO FOR THE CHOCOLATE!!!! 

Ells- hey huni, wow what  week it has been for you, doesnt the tme fly by.....did you have ET today??
I am waiting for a call frm the drug company, the lady at the clinc said that whn I get my letter through thath I can all them first if I havent heard from them....exciting!!!
Ell, are you having any embies to freeze??  nosey Hodgey..xxx

WP- please dont let work stress you out, you need to be relaxed whilst going through TX...have you told work, and also hv you booked any time off  I havent and was wondering if I should or just go wth the flow and see how I fel..x

Hey Lou - We will b close then as I have my appt set up booked for 23rd!!!  its sooo exciting isnt it!!!??

Bev- hey huni, thinking of you today, sending lots of vibs your way chick  

Ckay - hey huni, was worried that you hadnt ben on for a while - totally understand why though hon, I think that I maybe the same, but congratulations on PUPO!!   

hello and sorry if I hve missed anyone.....big hugs...xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Just had the phonecall and we have got 2 embies        they keep developing and ET is tomorrow afternoon.

Back in a bit with personals, still feeling a bit sore


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Just lost my post


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Morning

Quick one from me as I'm meant to be writing an essay! DH in Yeovil on a course today so this was the day I set aside for studying. So far I've written nothing - oh dear! Looking on this site is so much more fun. Cat at vets today   Waiting to hear if they find anything.

Bev - great news on embies!!! 

Ells good luck with ET later.

Hi to everyone else. Will catch up properly later, hopefully once I've actually managed to write something.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodgson, sounds like you had a fun night. Hope the drug people phone soon, it really makes tx seem real when you get the drugs.

Ells, good luck for today hun    

Ckay, congrats on being pupo. Like witters said try not to worry about the quality, when I got pg with James they didn't even discuss the quality as he was our only embiie.

Lam, glad Clemmie is recovering, a friend of mine's little boy had his op on his lip last year, it has healed beautifully and he is doing really well.

QA,     you do make me laugh. I'm a softie too and normally make DH go to the door. If they come back again just say you are going to send a cheque as you realised you shouldn't have given out your personal details. Did you find a good replacement for your choc fix?

WP, good luck for next week hun. Take it easy with your back  

Kate, glad your appointment went well hun, I think Chantal is lovely, She came down to recovery to see me yesterday and was so pleased that we had mananged to get 3 eggs.

Caz,       I hope you can tx again soon. I would love to meet up with everyone.

Loubylou, I've never seen Patsy, but people have said she is lovely. The 24th will soon be here.

Hi to everyone I have missed, am going to post this before I lose it again


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Our posts crossed
Kate     hope the cats ok hun.
What's your essay on. I did my degree through the OU and could find hundreds of things to fill my study time instead of study


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys

Im sorry for not being in touch, Im hopeless!

I had a scan yesterday, and so far they can see 6 follicles, most I have ever had.

The largest was 10mm, slightly behind for dates, but they didnt seem worried.  Next scan tomorrow morning, come on follies, grow! 

Im starting to feel slightly crampy this morning.  Not surprised really.

Planning to spend the day chilling, knitting, and watching rubbish on tv.  Im off work at the mo, in between jobs, so am taking full advantage of the no stress policy!

Hope you are all well.

Love Anneken


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Anneken, great news hun, grow follies grow


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Bev - I'm doing a prescribing course at the moment. Distance learning thru Winchester Uni. I'm a nurse in diabetes so being able to prescribe will be really useful, but all the coursework is such a drag, particularly at the mo. I've now managed to write the intro - hurrah!!! Stopping for lunch now - need brain food.

Hi Anneken - sounds like things are progressing nicely. My follies were a bit slow growing. It just set EC back a couple of days. Not long now.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Kate, good luck with that course hun. I used to even find cleaning the fridge out preferable to doing my coursework      Any news on your cat?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

KT - pants on the coursework - I am supposed to be writing a management report of 10k words and just cant get my  in gear . Hope it doesnt drag on too long and you get it finished quickly hunni. Hope the vet rings with good news sweetie.

Hodge, should be long before you get the letter then hun. Have you done a count down on your calendar? If we can I would love yo have some frosties  .

Loubylou, not long for you to wait either hun. There will be a few of you together which will be good.

Anneken, great news on the follies hunni - remember to use a hotwater bottle it helps the follies grow but also helps with the cramping. I have used one all the way through from stims to ET as it really helps.

Witters how are you hunni?

Bev great news on the embies sending them a nice dividing dance:
[fly]                     . [/fly] 
Good luck for tomorrow sweetie. Try having a nice hot bath I found that really helped.

WP I hope your back is better today hun. Are you going for acu? It might help with your stress levels. I do hope that you wil be able to take some 'you ' time when you have tx.

Monkey, hope you are doing okay and you havent gone too  yet. Have you got another acu session booked? I am going to be seeing John on Saturday as Qing isnt there.

CKay how are you hunni?

Caz hope you are okay hun, enjoy the booze hope the head is better today.

Hi to everyone else, thank you for your wishes for today  but we are not having ET today, we are having it Saturday morning instead as we are going to Blaaaaaaasts  . I nearly died of fright when the embryologist phoned this morning as I wasnt expecting a call  but she said that we have 11 embies that are all excellent, very good, good and 2 that are fair and they are very happy with how they are doing and thinks going to blast will be good as they are all pretty close together  . Cant believe it, we have never got this far before . I was shaking sooo much after the call that it took me a few minutes to be able to ring DH as I couldnt press the button  but DH was over the moon  . Still  very hard that everything goes well and we get some frosties as well. I think she also didnt add them up correctly as I think we will have 12 if 2 stopped dividing from 14. Feeling very relieved but still a bit nervous. Of to another session of acu this afternoon. The OHSS is still okay, my bloating has gone right down , still have a little bit but much much improved. My ovaries are still sore but the nurse that rang this morning said they probably would be for the next 2 weeks. I have already started to tell work that I may need an extra week or two off as i really want to take it easy. I am planning on either staying in bed or on the sofa for the first 24 hours and then doing very little after that  .

Hope everyone has a good day,  .

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

ells, thanks for the dance hun   that's great news on your embies.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Thanks Hun, No not planning on Accu, thought it would make me worse as I am petrified of needles, I'm not normally that stressed I think it's apprehension of starting IVF and pressure at work xx  Great news your going to Blasts have everything crossed for you xx

Hodge - I'm taking off 5 days from EC, my boss is the only person that knows, but I have agreed with him, if I need more/less time I will take it as I need it, hope you hear from drugs company soon, they didn't call me until Wednesday evening, I got the letter last Saturday & drugs being delivered Monday hope that helps xx

BAE - Yay - 2 golden embies xx

AFM - Ok today, have chilled out a bit, have taken Monday off to wait for my drugs, figure this job is not as important as my treatment, back easing off a bit now, my own fault!!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

BEv- FAntastic new on your 2 embryos-   for you that they keep dividing and everything goes well for ET tomorrow.

Ells- thats fantastic going to blast.... so pleased for you- get plenty of rest and enjoy your accu.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, yay for your two embies!  Hope transfer goes well 

Ells, wow!  That all sounds great!  Well done you, you really should be so proud to even to to this point   Waiting the extra days to blast can only be beneficial as your body will be that much stronger too.  It sounds like they have really looked after you and you looked after yourself.  Hats off to you!  Roll on Saturday   So, going to blast, does that mean you have a slightly less 2ww?  

Waiting, enjoy your day off on Monday, I'm sure all the worry and stress will be worth it 

Kate, glad you have the intro done   I admire anyone who can understand so much as prescribing medication.  Goodness, I have trouble pronouncing most of them let alone knowing what they are for!  Good luck!  Hope your cat gets some good answers soon 

Amy, sounds like you are moving forward well now!  Keep patient, it will happen 

We spent until 11:30pm last night sorting out Maku's new crate.  It is much more sturdy and one's which vets use so hopefully will do the job. It does however mean that it is taller, and as Nukka's crate is on top like bunk beds, she has even further to jump!  We were a bit concermed initially - until she showed us it was absolutely fine   I just came back and he is still inside although has clearly had a go going by the whining as I came through the door.  Outside again now, so quiet and happy   Roll on completion, he just loves to be able to mouch about...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi ladies,

mmmmm, I have NO time booked off work between E/c and E/t....I was thinking that taking the day off for Egg collection...then the day off for transfer and thats it.  I am offic based, but do you ladies reckon taking time off is a must?
Anything that will help and all that!!

I have just been looking on the internet and wow what a diffeence the sucess rates it is for Blast!!!
Do all embies go to Blast if they are left

Sorry ladies, I am full of questions today!!

xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge - The consultant I saw recommended it, I'm only going to take what I need, but have provisionally booked a week.  Not sure you get to go to blasts if your NHS funded, may be worth asking but I was told we would get a 3 day transfer.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodgson, i would definately take day off after ec, as you do feel quite battered and you are not allowed to drive for 24 hours. I think going to blasts can only be an option if you have a good number of embies.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodge- you will want at least one day possible more off between ec and et- I took 4 days off to include EC and ET and then had the weekend as well... I was really uncomfortable. 
Blasts- are 5 day old or so embryos that have hatched or are beginning to hatch- Correct me if i'm wrong.... you can go to blasst if you have a good number of embryos and it helps them to decide which ones should be stronger to put back.

Witters- Glad the new dog cage arrived and apart from making it up and reorganising hasn't caused too much hassle.

Lots going on- I am reading but find it hard to keep up to date atm... be back later

Hugs to you all
L


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Blimey we can all chat

QA Meet up sounds good southampton might be good (for me its perfect )

BAE Two embies perfect will be thinking of you tommorrow for et

Ells OMG ||Blasts I too would have been freaking looks like you are going to have some frosties its so exciting.

Witter Great news about the cage. I saw someone today well actually two dogs exactly lokie nooka and maku I was like OMG I wonder if that them I was drivign back from Bournemouth

Anneken Enjoy your chill out time I was off work for 7 months last year its great at first but then the boredom settles in


Hodge I would def take the time off. I planned to work from home for the first week and I felt so rough this time all I could do was nothing!!

WP Its excting when the drugs arrive it actually feel like its happening

well AFM I am home from work meant to be sending some emails but this is by far more important. My job is really poopy and boring not chellenging its mundane but it pays the bills and I have a fair few of them!!!! I am going to quickly do some mroe work and actually have a night off from the laptop (apart from here)

sorry i know I have missed loads but will try and catch up with everyone later
xxx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just back from the vets. Not good news. Blood test shows she has chronic renal failure. DH is going to be devastated. She's only 6 so very young to get renal failure. Likely that she will deteriorate quite quickly but the vet couldn't be sure as some cats respond well to treatment. She is still well in herself at the moment and BP ok which is good. On a course of ant-acids to help with the vomiting (vet thinks she has a gastritis due to the RF). Also a different food which is lower in salt and protein. Feel really sad. I know she's only a cat but you get so attached to them. Sorry for the depressing post.


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey hodge

u def need to take time off, i know everyone is different and each egg collection is different, but i couldnt even walk for 2 days, and didnt sleep for 3 nights, i wasnt even able to make to the loo on my own, as i said each egg collection is different and every cycle is different, and u just never know how u will be afterwards, i didnt have any pain til the pethaden wore off after about 3-4 hours, i went in abit blind and presumed i would be fine by the time i went to bed, how wrong could i be!!!!! dont want to scare u, but u need to be prepared for both situations, but take the time off its not worth it u need to let ur body recover.  

Helen x x x


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi girls, 

Thanks big time for your nice welcome back much appreciated.  Just felt a bit low with it all.  Think you’re bound to have times like that, IVF is such an emotional rollercoaster.

Witters and Bev can you tell more about your embies and what happened I need some boosting as I know you both had lovely little ones at the end of it all.

Ells – it is hard not to compare with all this isn’t it, but have to think positive.  Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee great news on your embies.  Hope pain subsides soon, acupuncture really helps with the bloating


Kate – FET already that is good news and you have a good number frozen so always raises your chances, hope this is ‘it,’ for you.  So sorry about your cat it's sad - hope you're OK  

Caz – I know what you mean about Christmas, can you do an FET if you have one frozen I don’t know if they’re any cheaper.  The money is a nightmare I know.


Hodge and WP – I was told they do 3 day transfer with first round of IVF, but reckon if they can take to blasts they will.  Defo need days off after EC I took whole time until ET and a bit more.  Was quite bloated and it hurt to walk to far, also I slept and slept.

L and onesock anyone else I’ve missed hope all OK 

AFM:  Went out today!!!  Goodness back to work next week worse luck could do with another week of doing nothing it’s been so nice.  Nothing much to report, have had a nice day with DH who had day off too and a friend came over with her DD for a while.  No pains or cramps today don’t know if that’s a good thing.  Trying not to analyse my body so much it’s so hard in 2ww.  Love to all CKay xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ckay

its def a rollarcoaster!!!!! i went from pillar to post, i was up and down, aswell as looking into pain, or lack of pain, but u just do whatever u need, i cried when i needed and laughed when i needed, and dh cuddled when i needed that to, but thats the joy of IVF lol, the joys of being a women!!!!
i cant beleive im about to say this, but im going for a run, ouch, better call the ambulance now!!!! this is going to hurt!!!! lol

Helen x x x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

KT-7 Sorry to hear about your cat.... they aren't just pets they are a part of the family... hope the medication and change of diet works.

Onesock- run- you brave woman- hope you enjoyed it.... and you don't hurt too much afterwards.

CKay- everyone is different- I had no symptons in my 2ww... and had some brown spotting a couple of days before test date.... try and stay busy and positive... lots of nice things to do and keep your mind occupied.

L


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

KT So sorry about your furbaby I pray that she gets better and responds to tx as you said she is only young and just might surprise you 

Helen OMG running whats that I thought it was only something you did in the rain on the way to the car!!

LAM Hows clemmie doing

Ckay welcome to the madness of the 2ww it should be used as a form of torture I analysed everything. Glad you had a nice day out

Well I am about to be invaded my the niece nephew and sis for dinner so better get cooking will try and pop on later again

xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

wow

2 miles and 100 situps later, im still alive, cant wait to do it all again tomorrow  lol  !!!!
is there not an easy way to loose this belly and butt

helen x x x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Helen,      I am in awe of you. Not sure I could run 2 miles.

Kate,      sorry about your cat hun. Hope she responds well to the treatment. 

Ckay, on my first tx we only got 2 eggs, they both fertilised but only 1 developed properly. We didn't have the option of blasts and I think it was 5 cell when they put it back. The 2ww is torture   try not to sympton spot, I had no symptons in the 2ww, DH did say my (.)(.) looked bigger, but I think he used that as an excuse to look at them


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a quicky..... 

We could be on Meridian news tomorrow night- we've not yet been told- but a family member saw tonights and it was mentioned.....
Will have to watch and see... will let you know if we get any more details.

L


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just a quick post to wish Monkey luck for testing tomorrow. I'm really hoping it will be good news for you.   
xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

We will be watching LAM   .

Monkey good luck for tomorrow       .

Bev hope ET goes smoothly tomorrow   .

Ells


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning ladies,

LAM, I am sure that I saw you on Meridian last night, I just caught a tail end of your 3 boys,,,,mwahhhhhh!!!  It may have been a clip for tonights one?  they looked adorable!!!  

Monkey - just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for today huni, we are all    for you!!  ...x

Bev- Thinking of you today, hope all goes well, ......PUPO!!!!   

Ckay-    sounds like you need a big hug bless you, hope all these lovely ladies and all their experience will help you through the 2ww, we are all here for you..x

Helen- Mrs super fit!!!  check you out 2 miles thats brilliant....and also thanks for the advice on time off, its so hard to know what to do for the best isnt it.. 


Ells- hi huni- are you enjoying the time off work??  the weather has been very pleasent this week, I bet you have been out walking miles with DH.  Not to mention the crumble!!!!  yummy!!!..xx

Kate- ah huni, sorry about your cat, I know exactly what you mean, we have 2 cats and they are my children, they are indeed part of the family arent they!!  I would do anything for my cats, mwahhhhhh... 

CAz- job sounds like its not doing it for you, what do you do?  hope your neice and nephew yesterday kept you nice and busy bless them

QA - where are you??  

AFM, I should be getting ready for work lol.......

Have a great day ladies, helo to everyone I have missed....oooppppssssxxxxxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning

Dashing on before work to wish Monkey all the luck in the world for this morning xxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck Monkey - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, thinking of you this morning!   

Ooooh, I will be watching out for you LAM


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Tested this morning and got a bfn  

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Monkey -     so sorry Hunnie xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Monkey,       so sorry hun


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh no   I'm so sorry Monkey   Those pesky pesseries


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Monkey,

Oh dear, how cruel this is.....so sorry  

Thinking of you..x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Monkey I am sooooooo sooooooo sorry hunni       .  We are here when you are ready     .  Thinking of you both.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Monkey I am so sorry Hun xxx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh Monkey I'm so sorry    
xxxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Monkey - so sorry we are here for you when you need us             

CKay xxxxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

MONKEY
im so sorry honey, i thought after the run of bad luck on here the last 6 weeks it was bound to break. 
im sending you lots of hugs just chill for a few days my dear.

Helen x x x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Monkey I'm sooo sorry hun  
I recommend a big glass of wine tonight xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear your sad news Monkey    Love to you both xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just tuning into Meridian, looks like LAM will be on


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

ooh how exciting just switching on now hope fully still on now


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

have I missed it?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I didnt miss it   .  LAM they are absolutely gorgeous you must both be soooooo proud. 

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I watched it too LAM, they are so beautiful


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

LAM They are stunning I got all goose bumps. It was really great to watch  

Ells how you feeling at how are your embies doing

QA Hows you hun


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

LAM - Just watched it on line they are all beautiful, you must be so proud xxx

Ells is it ET for you tommorow?  You must be excited to have them back xx

CAZ, Hodge, QA - Hope your all good xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Caz WP,
I am feeling okay thanks hun- anxious about tomorrow   I am   that we have some blast's tomorrow.  The clinic havent rung me today so I am going with the no news is good news rule    .  The bloating has pretty much gone but ovaries still a bit sore but soooooo much better then before, literally every day is better.  Feel quite comfy.

My parents are taking us out for dinner tonight so gotta dash will update tomorrow   .

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells I am so exctied for you. No news is good news. Have a lovley dinner tonight

WP Hows you hun

http://www.itv.com/meridian-west/three-times-the-joy87246/

For those who didnt see Mr & Mrs LAM and babies the link is above.

AFM I have a date with some old schoolfriends and a bottle of wine  Yes I will say now about the terrible hangover I am going to have tommorrow. Whaat a looser 

Will catch up properly tommorrow
big  to everyone xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Missed LAM on Meridian as we didn't get back until after 6 and by the time I got Jmaes sorted and into bed it had finished. Tjanks for the link Caz will definately have a look in a minute  

ells, good luck for tomorrow hun, enjoy your meal.

Well DH and I had a long talk about whether to have 1 or 2 embies put back, and we had decided on 1 and freeze the other 1. However when we got to the clinic Tony said the embies were not good enough to freeze. One was 4 cell poor, and the other was 4 cell fair, so we have had them both put back. Am now officially pupo


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks girls- for your lovely comments- was really strange to see Clemmie with his cleft lip- I must have go really used to the new look.

Monkey- I am so sorry       

Ells- Good luck for tomorrow- I will be thinking of you.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

LAM, just watched Meridian online. Your babies are gorgeous xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening ladies, 

MOnkey - great advive from v1, have a drinkie tonight...xxx  

Caz thanks for the link, just watched it, mwwahhhh they are so cute!  I expect you will have a hangover tomorrow then eh!!  you do make me giggle.. 

Ells- today is the big day, huni, will be thinking of you, having the Blasts is such a great stage to get to by the sounds of it.....hope you have a lovely meal tonight, where are they taking you?
Cant wait to hear how you feel tomorrow when you are PUPO!!  

LAM - mmwwwahhh, your boys are adorable, like Caz, it gave me goosebumps and a lump in my throat.. 

Bev- Hi PUPO lady!!!  nice that you and Ells are the same time, I hope you both have no pee sticks in the house!!!  

WP- hey huni, I am good thanks, glad its Friday and I am NOT working tomorrow whoop whoop!!!

QA- hope your Mother in Law is okay,  she will keep ya busy eh!!

Witters - How are you keeping, hope doggie is okay in his new crate??

Ckay- hope you are okay and feeling a bit better today hon??  

Kate- hey lovey, hope you are okay and the cat is getting better??

v1, onesock, Kt, hope you ladies are all okay and dandyxx

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is well and have a pleasent weekend planned.

I have the MIL this weekend so will be busy with shopping, gardening (if waether allows) eating out and perhaps cinema too. Want to see the new doggie movie 'Hitachi' might be a tear jerka tho  
Also still snotty with cold  

Sorry it's short, it took me ages to catch up earlier had 3-4 pages to catch up on, lol. So can't remember what I've read   so will pass  the personals for now (sorry)

Speeky soon


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everyone

qa how's the weekend going with the out laws xx

bae congrats you are pupo now the dreaded 2ww

ells are you pupo yet hope ya ok sweetie

well ladies this is goining to shock you all but I have no hangover today. I know the shock might be too much for you all and I nearly didn't believe it lol. I just feel so tired not use to getting home at 2 am. I am goining out again tonight meeting the kids aka dp and friends after the footy

have gelret wkd evryone xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Caz       sorry don't believe you don't have a hangover today      

ells, hope all went well today      

Hodgson, only 1 peestick in the house and that's the 1 the drug company send, I promise to be good   

QA, hope you ahve a nice time with your MIL

Hi to everyone else. Busy weekend for me, It's my birthday on Monday, but I'm bacvk at work monday and I've got parent's evening so am celebrating tomorrow. 
BTW, have named my embies Mary and Ellen. You will all probably think I'm crazy but on my first tx I named them jim and bob and only bob made it to transfer. I used to love the waltons so guess you can see where I get the names from


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Caz – thanks for the link I had a look soooo cute, LAM you and DH must be very proud parents.  Excellent news on no headache this morning.

Bev – PUPO big congrats to you when is the nerve wracking OTD?

Ells – hope all went OK and you are officially PUPO by now

Hodge, QA, WP, Onesock, V1, Witters, Anneken,and anyone else I’ve missed big hello.   and hope all OK wishing you all a lovely weekend.

AFM:  nothing to report here, feeling OK and  have a nice weekend planned.  Slept really badly last night so hope I sleep better tonight.  Planning on having a large meal with DH, and more relaxing.  Then off to mums with my sister and nieced tomorrow.  It’s a hard life.  CKay xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

just popping on quickly to let you know that I am know PUPO   .  We had 2 very good expanding blasts transfered.  The embryologist said that we had a couple of other blasts but they were not as good quality mainly fair so he said they werent going to freeze them   .  DH and I were a little disappointed with that as we had hoped to have a one or two to freeze.  I know we are so lucky to have go this far.  I was a nervous wreck this morning as I was sooo scared that we would have nothing left to transfer but they were all very happy as are we that we have two little beauties on board.  

Caz - are you telling us porkies   NO hangover   how did that happen   .  Have nice day and enjoy your evening out with the kids.

CKay, sounds like your night was like mine   .  I hope that you are taking it nice and easy and that you are letting everyone else looking after you   .  Sending lots of        your way.

Onesock how are you feeling?  Any soreness or 
are you out having another run?  

WP how are you doing hunni?  You start jabbing this week dont you?

Bev, we had Tony too, it took him a while to smile   nothing like making a tense moment even tenser (dont know if thats actually a proper word   ) .  Hope you get suitably spoiled tomorrow - twice over   .  

QA hope you are enjoying your weekend hunni.  How was the film?

Kate how are you sweeite?  How's your furbaby?  I hope she makes a good recovery I hate seeing them suffer.  ine is a asleep at my feet on our bed at the moment so looks very cute.  

Witters how are you today?  Hows the dog's new crate?  Has he settled in now?  How are the building works coming along?

Hodge, hun we went to the Red Rover and it wasnt very nice   its normally really good but I had fish and chips and the fish was rubbery   yuk.  I have several peesticks at home   but I cant actually remember were most of them are - honestly   .  I am not planning on testing early as I have been there before so dont want any added stress/pressure.  

Monkey hunni I hope you are doing okay and that you and your DH are looking after each other.  Thinking of you hun      .

Misty hows the provera coming along?

V how are you hunni?

Anneken I hope you are not too uncomfy and that you are busy growing some nice juicey follies   .

LAM how is the celebrity household?  How is Clemmie doing?

CJH any news yet hun?

PoD any announcments? Cant you tell I'm impatient  

Hi to everyone else, have lovely weekends - the weather is supposed to be great   .

Right going to have snooze in a mo as I am sooooo tired - too much excitement in one day.

Hope you all have a lovely day ladies     .

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

LllsROlls I am so excited for you I know that you are technicaly on 2ww think it's bout ten days wait. When is your otd have lovley snooze I am bou to do that too xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Dh is having a snooze, he is a train driver and was up at 3am to go to work...errrr!!  Thought I would nipe on as I cant have the TV on too loud!!  Then we are off to the Cowhurds in southampton tonight, I have never been there before so dont quite know what to expect..x

Ells.....  - Congratulations on being PUPO, you must be so pleased about the 2 blasts on board. Do you have a shorter 2ww?
I am so sending you lots of....  ^
I also bought some pee sticks, didnt realise that the clinic give you one too!  oopppss...errrr rubbery fish!!!  

Caz- hee hee, glad you havent got a hangover today, .....lol, DP and his friends ( the kids )  I know that feeling, especially after a game of footy eh!!

Bev- hope Mary and Ellen are settling in nicely for you and dh is looking after you this weekend..   hee hee, glad to hear it with the pee sticks...lets just hope I can take my own advice when I get there eh!!  lol

Ckay - hi lovey,  nice meal sounds like a good plan, what are you having?  hope you sleep better tonight hon..x

QA - hey huni, hope yo are having a great weekend with MIL.....any sign of AF yet??

Kate- Hell0, hope cats is okay...xx

wp- hi huni, countdown is getting closer!!!

Witters, onesock, V1, Kt and everyone else... 

AFM. I am so bored today, done housework and washing, DH in bed.....cant be bothered to join him!!!  lol...  ....I will let him sleep as we are off out tonite.  Got my set up appt letter and prescription today so just waiting for call from H&H...ladies can they deliver to work??

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, yay forbeing PUPO!  Sounds like you have some great blasts there   Did they try to take them all to blast or freeze a few at day 3?  I'm sure that you will not need any more though   Rest up  

Hodge, 3am?  yuck!  Bet you are glad it's only him having to get up!  The Cowherds is a lovely place, DH often goes there at a lunch time for meetings.  I'm pretty sure it's part of a chain, so the menu and food is pretty good and predictable 

Caz, I too was shocked to see the no hangover post!  Bet you feel better for it 

Bev, how sweet that you have named your embies   Congrats at having Mary and Ellen on board!  Sure they will do all they can for you 

Kate, how is your cat?  Thinking of her!

Hi to everyone else   I hope you manage to enjoy the sunshine!

DH is teaching M&K rDIY, so leaving them to it   I'm dreadful, so best off out the way!

Dogs are much bette.  Maku still likes to be out and about but seems to have learnt this cage is kept firmly shut!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies

Ells -  yay for being PUPO, shame they couldn't freeze any, but I'm sure you won't need them     
No, not jabbing yet, drugs are being delivered Monday, IVF set up on Tuesday, so another few weeks before the jabs start I think, on SP so start on Cycle Day 3 xx

Hodge - The drugs company asked where I wanted them delivered, are you on Gonal F as that needs to go straight in the fridge, I'm working from home Monday so I can take in the delivery xx

Caz - You party animal   glad you didn't have a hangover hun xx

Bev - loving the embie names, have a lovely birthday on Monday xx

CKay - hope you sleep better tonight sweetie xx

Witters - Enjoy the peace and quiet while their all occupied xx


AFM - Ok today been out and bought plants for my MUM and MIL, DH has done most of the housework, so not a lot to do xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic new Ells- rest, rest rest and take care of yourself.... we need some positive news on this thread.... so pleased for you... sorry there were none to freeze.

Thanks for asking- Clemmie is ok- still really grumpy and waking 3+ times at night were he was sleeping through- so DH and I are tired.... One week to go then I can take him for some more crainal massage- hopefully that will re-settle him.
Well managed to get out in the garden today- Dh just taken a full car load to the tip- garden looks much better- now to book a scourer to do the lawn which is mainly moss.

Enjoy the weekend all

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all

Just been to cinema and watched 'Hachie' OMG I   so much my eyes are still sore now! It's a very sad     film that really touched are sore spot with me. I really miss my gorgeous Jake. 
On a happier note I am so chuffed a Rotti made it to the final of Crufts   on Sunday    

Just bought myself a new pair of trainers from Alexanders in Pompy. The shop is brill for fitting you with the right trainers for you. It was quite funny running up and down the streets testing trainers. Shouldn't have worn jeans and jumpers tho - was cooking nicely by the time I'd finished. Am sure the guy made me run more times than anyone else!

Hodge - having last provera tablet tonight so   should arrive early next week! Enjoy your evening. We're off to 'The Watermark' in Port Solent tonight - mmmmmm.

Ells -   on PUPO x

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies
So much to catch up on! 
Monkey - so sorry about the BFN. Lots of   to you both.
Ells - great news about the ET today - congratulations on being PUPO. The succes rates for Blasts is supposed to be fantastic. Look after yourself.
Bev - its not silly to name those embies - hope they are snuggling in tight! In fact ours were Eric and Ernie (probably should have been Erica and Ernie though).
QA - your fitness impresses me and shames me at the same time! Hope your cold is getting better
LAM - watched the link that caz posted - what a trio of cuties! They are adorable - i was in tears, excuse the hormones!
wp - my dh has also done the housework today - they are fantastic aren't they (well most of the time!)
Witters - did i read that right - M&K being taught DIY - fantastic!
Ckay - have a great time tomorrow.
Hello to Hodge, Kate, and others i have forgotten!
AFM - 3 sleeps until the twins are here!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one before meal.....

Witters- errrr yeah 3am, dont know how he does it, I dont even hear him get up!!  .....sounds as if your DH and the twins have been busy, hope you have been enjoying the sunshine, and some well deserved WITTERS TIME!!

QA - Hi huni, ah bless you, I take it the film was a tear jerker!!  I have run out of texts until 15th lol......didnt want ya to think I was ignoring you hon.. 
Yummy enjoy the meal, Ports solent is lovely isnt it!  

CJH. - how exciting!!  have you thought of any names yet?  Cant wait to see a picture of them when they are finally here...its so nice to hear the stories from ladies that have their little bundles....gives us newbies that bit of hope!!  

LAM- ah bless little clemmie, sending you and your family big hugs... 

WP - yeah got Gonalf....we do have a small fridge at work, you will have to let me know the size of the package huni.


HI TO EVERYONE ELSE...XXXX


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Evening girls.

Sorry for quick post. Have spent day with outlaws. About to go out for dinner.

Congrats to Ells and Bev on being PUPO!!

Hello to everyone else  

Thanks for asking about my cat. She seems ok at the moment. No more vomiting which is the main thing and she seems to like the new food.   she will be ok. I just don't want her to suffer.

Well the good news is that AF arrived today so I will be phoning to arrange set up appt on Monday. Can't beleive we are about to start again!! Did the short protocol with last cycle but FET takes much longer. Assuming I have worked things out correctly we will be looking at ET late Apil early May.

Will catch up properly tomorrow.

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CJH- How exciting- look forward to your news later in the week- or when you are settled into a routine- you must be so excitied.

KT-7 Good that you can arrange set up appointment- hope you get one quickly and can start the rollercoaster again.

QA- the film trailer looks good- hope your eyes aren't too sore.

Bev- good news on embedies- keep relaxed and busy- make the 2WW go quicker.

Night all

L


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Ells how you feeling hun. Hope your chilling and relaxing at home and being spoilt rotten

LAM Poor Clemmie I hope he starts to feel better soon

CJH OMG I bet you are getting so excited have you picked out any names yet

KT Great news about the apointment

QA I have seen the trailer to the film. I am going to take the niece and nephew in half term. Looks like I will have to stock up on the tissues. I cry at anything

Hodge How was the meal

Bev how are you today hopefully chilling out too

AFM I only have a little hangover today I know another shock. I am just so tired. I am going to my sis for lunch today and I am then planning to hibernate this afternoon and sleep. My health kick starts in about 3 weeks and I really need it.  I cant believe how lovely the day is and I have no energy to do anything.

Have great day everyone xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Afternoon everyone.

Hey Caz, sounds like you had a good one yesterday, I am so crap at handling my drink, 3 glasses of wine and thats enough to give me a headache, not to mention the sickness, lol, I always throw up the next morning!!    
Enjoy a nice afternoon nap huni... 

KT7 - whoop whoop!! ....great news on AF arriving..xx

sorry for lack of personals - got my Mother coming over for roast so better get cracking.....I am bricking it as I borrowed a CD off her and I cant find disk 2....oooppppss!!!  

Will catch up later....hope you are all enjoying the sunshine..xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies 'Happy Mothers Day'

Hodge - I too am cooking sunday roast today - the first time in years


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Girls, 

I hope you don't mind me intruding?

Im new to these boards and for some reason it has taken me ages to find a post about the Wessex, but I have now found it! 

I have just started an ICSI cycle at the Wessex, took my first Provera tablet today and start injections Tuesday.

Im not to sure on all the lingo yet and how the hell you do the personals without forgetting what others said, is beyond me so some tips would be well received   (oh and whats this bubbles thing about, Im sure there is info about it but i have yet to find it! There is just so much info on here)  

I look forward to chatting some more 

Twinkle x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Twinkle - Welcome and good luck with your cycle, there are people at all different stages so a wealth of knowledge.  The bubbles are just a kinda good luck thing some people like them ending in a 7 etc.

Hodge, QA - Hope sunday roast went well xx

Hope everyone else is ok today xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey WP roast wnet ok except carrots were abit too big to roast enough so were hard  

Welcome Twinkle   hope you find this thread benificial    Is this your first ICSI cycle? I too will be doing ICSI hopefully end of April   How long did you take Provera for? Is it to induce af to start tx? I have just finished 7 days of provera to bring on af so I can get my set-up appt.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - Blown you some bubbles to help AF along


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks WP I did't think my bubble numbers were ever going to go up


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Twinkle, welcome!!

This thread is a great thread, all the ladies are very supportive and we are all at different stages..x  I have set up appt 23rd March, starting injections 1st week in April, I am on the Antagonistic cycle which is the short protocal.  

QA- I love roasts, but OMG what a pain they are to cook, takes ages , then just minutes to eat..   Has the MIL gone now? x

WP- evening huni, tomorrow it will all feel real when the drugs come, how are you feeling?  can you let me know how big it all is, and if it will fit into a small fridge huni, as I am thinking of having it delivered to work...I will be on Gonalf....x

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Hodge - Am stuffed from roast   No MIL still here, she goes tomoz. Any ideas when you want to meet up again?

Am watching Crufts.......c'mon the Rotti


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey QA. This is my first cycle, so all very exciting.

Im taking Provera as part of the cycle. I take it for 7 days and on the 3rd day of taking it I start on the Buserlin injections. I did ask what the Provera was for and the nurse (her name escapes me) gave me the same answer for what the Buserlin is for, so im not sure what it is exactly for, just doing as im told  

I hope Af shows up so you can get the set up appointment underway

Hodgson101 - good luck with your short protocol, how do they differ??
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Ello ello ello,

Hey QA, how about next weekend if im not working..??

Twinke - the short protocal involves NO down regging, its because my ovaries have multiple follies on them, so the short protocal isnt as harsh as it shouldnt over stimulate my ovaries....thats about right innit ladies?

ALSO, DILEMA LADIES...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

SORRY DIDNT MEAN TO CUT THE LAST POST SHORT LOL.... 

Dilema...1 Embie or 2??

DH is saying that if we get 2 good ones, we should only put 1 back and freeze the other, as he is concerened with 2  My argument is that putting 2 back increases the chances, yes, the risks are there, but anything that helps chances....WHAT DO YOU LADIES RECKON?
X


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Surley you can decide that Hodge when you know how many have fertilised, or do they only do 2 with ICSI?

I can do Friday evening, saturday day or anytime Sunday x

Twinkle - Good luck hun with the tx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahhh thanks for the explination....

It is an awful dilemia, Im just glad they give you the option right up till they are about to do it. At least I know what we have then. I would hate to get my hopes up with 2 and there is only 1 good one.

I guess you have to weigh up the pros and cons of increasing your chance of twins. Someone said to me that you have the same chance having 1 put back as you do 2? I don't know how much truth there is behind that.

Sorry im no use as Im also weighying it all up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so indecisive!!!  

Jackie Tuckey said to DH and I that you increase the chance of sucsess by 10% by putting 2 back in...x

I know what you mean though, I just pray that we get to make that choice by having more than 1 fertilised embie.....

xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hodgson101   hi ya 
                  the chance of  two fertilizing isnt that high  is it ? tho  I'd  do an extra careful check if there's twins in ya family, cos 
                  ya dont want  two egg to  split !     The thing is, am not sure if they'd advise you to try and freeze  one embreo, as 
                  ya could possibly loose  that  one embreo in defrosting? 

luv  sue


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm going to risk the two


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodgson101 said:


> I am so indecisive!!!
> 
> *Jackie Tuckey said to DH and I that you increase the chance of sucsess by 10% by putting 2 back in...x*
> 
> ...


Oooo! Cool. I might have another chat with them next time im in! I like the idea of twins when they are old enough to play together, the rest of the time it kinda freaks me out!  x


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey hey

welcome twinkle, this place is awsome, i have made some good friends on here, so much support we have all been through or going through treatment, so lots to chat about.

hodgeson, i think its something u have to chat about before but keep an open mind, u need to see how many fertilse at the first stage we had 9 the had fert, but by the time we got to transfere day we only had 2, and they were only 5-6cell stage so pretty poor quality, they have to be really high grade to survive the freeze, so if they arent great quality they wont freeze them, so i think u need to think about all situations and then decide on the day, which is difficult, but theres no way of know what the embryos will be like.

hope that helps hun
Helen  x x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening everyone

twinkle welcome hun. The personel thing is hard sometimes I try to do it but when I am on the phoneits hard

Helen hey Hun how's you

qa I watching crufts too. Just switched over it's gotta be the rotti or the Akita. 

Wp drugs arrivng tommorrow it will seem real tuen

hodge it does seem like a lot when it arrives but it's the trigger shot and gonal f that have to go in fridge. It should be ok but remember that if you get them later on in the day it will be easier to get them home and tout them in the fridge again

oh lovin the thing the bloke says about the rotti wish other people thougt that. Bad owner give them bad reps

ells and bev how's the pupo ladies

monkey how are you today Hun

I am litterally having a pig out day always need it when had a few the bight before xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey caz

god please eat some choc or something for me, im so hungry, been running 4 times this week, im body is screaming me, its saying STOP EAT CHOCOLATE!!!!! lol
gotta loose a stone, the older ive got the harder it is, in my early 20's i could loose weight so easliy, now its a fight to loose a couple of lb. oh the joys!!!!
how u doing babe? hows DH?

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Helen god you are putting me too shame can't remember the last time I did any exercise and it's def starting to show. Dp fine getting excited about footy in couple of weeks men!!! Bet yr missing hubby loads do you get to speak with him loads when is he home. I know what you mean I use to be able to eat whatever I wanted and drink and still stayed 9.5 stone now I just gotta look at food and put on ten pounds xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah missing him loads, but kinda used to it, we speak every 2nd or 3rd day, but use msn messenger loads aswell as the web cams (if u know what i mean) lol he he he
sonot too bad, hes back easter weekend, but other work might come up so can never be sure, we need the cash the ivf kinda cleared us out as u well know, so money money money!!!!
have u guys had any thoughts what ur next step is?

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Bet you are as much as they drive us crazy I do miss him when he's away and that ain't often.  Next step for us is to get the immune testing done then we are going to try naturally for a few months them in bout six month hopefully do another cycle. We are goining to get healthy I was just looking a slimming world website as really need to do something xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah gettin fit is my plan to, as i sit eating grapes!!!!! lol ive found it easier coz the eveings are gettin longer and the weather has been pretty good, so 2 miles anight and a load of sit up should get me going.
since having my boobs done i have put on 1 and half stone in 2 yrs, so need to sort my **** out lol.
well its good u guys have an idea what ur doing now, ive been lookin at the long protocol on the net loads coz thats what they think we should do next, so just trying to find out everything i can.

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

The boob weight is a good thing lol. 

We did long protocol the first time the differnce is they shut the ovaires down for one sycle so basically you have two cycles worth embies. They don't stim you for first period they keep them dr then they stimming after that

I gonna sign out now Hun as really need to catch up some sleep talk to ya tommorrow xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

sleep tight love xx x x


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Evening all

Really busy weekend so just trying to catch up.

Welcome twinkle. Good luck with cycle. This site is great. Everyone is so helpful and supportive. It's great to be able to share experiences and feelings with others who really understand what you are going through.

Caz - sounds like you've had a good weekend. Glad the hangovers have stayed away.

Onesock - Wow you've put me to shame. You're right about the lighter evenings and better weather - it does give you so much more energy.

Hodge - hope you're ok. Not long until set up appt! As the others have said, I'm sure the decision about 1 or 2 embies will be easier when you have more info about the no. and quality. We will definitely go for 2 again next time (if able) to increase our chances.

Ckay, Bev, Ells - How's the 2ww going? Hope you are being looked after. Happy birthday for tomorow Bev and hope you enjoyed your celebrations today.

LAM - just watched the video - they are gorgeous! Hope Clemmie is getting better.

CJH - good luck this week. Not much longer now.

Witters, QA, Anneken, Loubylou, waiting and everyone else I've missed - hello and hope you've all had a great weekend.

Back to work for me tomorrow   Roll on next weekend!!!

Kate x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz i agree it's bad owners not bad Rottis!!! What a shame he didn't win


----------



## LoubyLou42 (Feb 20, 2010)

Evening All

Have been quiet recently - too busy at work and really stressed.  Have a nightmare boss who really is the most unpleasant person I've ever met.  He's been seriously stressing me out so have decided to resign this week - all a bit radical but haven't been there that long and just think that if I'm going to do this properly and give it the best chance I can then I really can't afford to be that stressed.  have no idea what I'll do instead but am sure it will work out... we'll see.

Have just created my short list of donors on Xyetx - really weird choosing 'the one' - Anyone else using donor sperm from Xyetx?  Keep on wondering if it will matter in the future that father (if all goes well) is American?  Am sure I'm over thinking the whole thing... should really go to bed.

Night everyone - I will get to know all your names soon I promise.  Really hope you all have a good start to the week.

Best wishes

LoubyLou
xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

qa def rotti or Akita should have one. They are proper dogs did you hea he comments made by linda barker abot proper dogs. It made me laugh

Helen how's you

ll it must be strange taking ya pick of doners. Don't blame you bout quitiingnjob stress it a big factor in IF. 

Hope everyone has good day will catch up properly later xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning girls

Drugs arrived first thing have packed them all away, had a massive reality check when they got here, really excited to get going now xx

Loobylou - Not using sperm donor so can't advice.  Hope you feel better once you've resigned, it is difficult to go through this and have stress at work too    xx

Caz - Hope your ok today xx

Ells, Bev, CKay - Hows your 2ww going have everything crossed, Happy Birthday Bev xx

Hodge, Qa, Twinkle, Witters and everyone else hope your all ok today xx

Working from home today, better get some work done    xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Wp great news on the drugs arriving just waitin for the af to arrive

work is pants at the mo so wish that I was at home today too xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

Hope you all had a fab weekend.

Well it's that Monday thing again which only means one word to me.....College    Yet again I have spent hours doing an assignment that is due in today. I wll go   if they say they don't want it tonight like last weeks one!!!! 

On a happier note....I'm spotting so   is on her way   Hopefully be making that phonecall tomoz booking my set-up appt   

love to all  

p.s. was good and went for a run this morning - need to loose sunday roast and sticky toffee pudding


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi girls

How are you all?

Im slightly down today.  gggrrrrr.

We had a day 12 scan this morning, and saw 10 follicles, but they seem to be growing quite slowly.  The largest is 15mm.

My oestrogen level on friday was also slightly low, and they did more bloods today.

I've just got this sinking feeling that this is not going to be our month.  

I know that things can pick up in 48 hours, and I keep telling myself this, but I don't know what else to do.

Has anyone else had lazy follies?  I know that they wouldn't keep going if they felt that it wasn't worth it.

Sorry to be on a downer, I am just feeling a bit sorry for myself.

Im off for a walk to try and increase blood flow down there!

Hope you are all well.

Love Ani


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA fantastic, bet you've never been so pleased    hope you can make that call in the morning  

Anneken - Hve no words of advice, but wanted to send you some   hope they catch up soon xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ani huni sorry I can't help either, haven't got that far yet. Sending you lots of    and bubble blowing xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi anni

some of mine were slow, mine were really spread out, by day 12 i had some at 18-19 but some at 8-10, they were all over the place, so they delayed the ec for a few days, i was meant to be goin in on a fri and ended up going in on mon morning, but the little ones all caught up, like u said its amazing what happens in 24-48 hrs, i ended up with 13 eggs, so dont be dis-heartened, there is no blueprint on how we all develop our eggs, its more about quality once they have been collected.

Helen  x x x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Anneken I wouldnt worry its so surprising how quickly they can grow over 48 hours nime started off really slow this time and I had to stim for longer

Helen Hows your day gong hun are you still off this week when do you start your new job

Ells & Bev Hows the PUPO Ladies

Witters hows the extension going

CJH Only a couple more days to go

WP Great news on the drugs arriving

QA Hi hun hoes you apart from eing all excited to see your af start Great news

I just got home and feeling so tired I really need an early night I tried last night but I couldnt sleep. I so wish I could now but I am mean to be working as you can see thats clearly not happening!!!!

xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey caz

im only working wed and fri this week then start new job next mon, dont dont have anything to do again this week. so bored again!!!!
u working today??
H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Helen

I am meant to be doing wages but I really cant get motivated I  just want to sleep. I think that the weekends and the unhealthy lifestyle is cathing up with me.

I bet you cant wait till you start a new job next week

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Anni, I'm sure the others will catch up   Try not to worry, there have been a few ladies here in similar situations who simply (  ) held out a few more days 

Welcome Twinkle!  I hope that you enjoy our thread, it sure is supportive and full of ladies going though / been through / planning to go through the same as you   We have had a poor run of things, but our luck must change!  Hope to see you in the 'lucky run'!

Socks, what is your new job?  Are you looking forward to it?

QA, hope the work over the weekend was appreciated this time!  Yay for AF!  Hope this will be the last one in a good long while!!  Treat her nice 

Waiting, yay for the drugs bundle!  I still remember all mine, I'm so sad, I even spread it all out and took a picture    One part of the journey right 

Lou, sorry, I too have no experience with doner sperm    I'm sure there is a thread on FF somewhere which you could ask some advice?  Sorry about the work stress   I'm sure it will all work out in the end  

KT, is it the weekend yet? 

I didn't really watch crufts, who won in the end?  I did however live stream in on the agility as BIL was competing.  He made it to the semi finals and came third!  So proud of him! 

We are all doing well this end.  Building taking a slower pace whilst we wait for the gas to be moved.  After that though, things are likely to move at the pace of knots.  We have just shy of 4 tonnes   of steels going in at some point in April, so will try to be armed with a camera as the big crane lifting it over the house should be a sight - if not a little worrying!  Grand Designs, here we come!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Bev happy birthday hunni, hope you had a good day yesterday and go suitably spoilt  . How are you feeling?

QA I hope college is better today then last week - but at least you are ahead on assignments!

Hodge hunni how are you doing?

Onesock hope you are okay sweetie.

Caz, it horrible when you cant sleep isnt it  . I hope you are able to relax and have a good sleep tonight hunni.

CKay how are you doign hunni?

LAM, how are you and your lovely boys?

CJH I bet you cant wait - I am sooooo excited for you.

Witters how are you doing? Wow sounds like the building work is about to hit the exciting stage.

WP great news that the drugs have arrived. Mine took up the whole of the bottom half of the fridge  . Then I have got another shelf for all my juices  . Not long now, is it set up appointment tomorrow?

Pod Any news hunni?

Kirst how are you doing huni?

Loubylou sorry I have no experience with DS. Sorry to hear you had a hard time at work, I hope that you will now be having a stress free time  .

Anneken, hunni dont stress about your follies. Some tips, hot water bottle, lots of protein in particular eggs and milk and 2 litres of water. Pomegranite and red grape juice are supposed to be really good too. The last few days for follies are when they grow the most so keep resting, your body needs to direct the energy to growing your lovely juicey follies . Hope that helps hunni.

Monkey how are you sweetie  ?

Misty, hows it going?

Twinkle welcome to the thread hun, you will get lots of good advice and support on here. There are lots of us who have been there a few times unfortunately and lots of ladies who have had success and lots starting out so between all of us we should be able to give you some help with questions.  The clinic are great too you are in good hands.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I feel okay been feeling quite tired today, I think its because I had to keep getting up weeing last night - its the prog support  . Have had some twinges on my left and right side today, dont know whether its my left ovary or my bladder  , I also dont know if its one of those cases of I am more sensitive to everything  .         that its sugar and spice having themselve comfortable for the next 8-9 months. We need to break this run of results at the clinic  .

Ckay and Bev I have adopted a new matra for us PUPO girlies :
[fly]IT WILL WORK, IT HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT![/fly]

Have a good evening ladies,

Ells


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Whoo whoop, hi ladies,

Just a quick on before my customer comes in...gonna be a late one tonite.. 

Annekan - hey huni, keep ya chin up, great advice from the ladies here, I guess alot can happen in a short space of time, and im sure that it will for you..xx 

Hi Ells, you sound so happy its great, hope little sugar and spice are settling in nicely!!    when is your big OTD ?? 

Ckay and Bev- along with Ells I pray that its gonn be a run of good lucks!!  

Qa- hey huni, great news on AF arriving, not long now chick!  

Witters- hello hun, yeah I think that I will also take a picture of the drugs, like you said, its all part of the journey!   sounds as if the building work is getting exciting now!!

Hi Caz - hope work was okay and you managed to get the wages done??

Onesock, WP, LAM, Lou, and everyone else....will do proper catch up tonit when I get home..xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - What a good idea, think I might take a pic too.  Sorry the building work has slowed, but sounds as if it'll pick up again soon xx

Ells - Loving the mantra hunni.  Also   that your twinges are Sugar n Spice settling in for the long haul   Yes set up appt tommorow, then 2 weeks roughly before jabs should start xx

Hello to all the other ladies


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks girlies. 

I think I just needed a bit of reassurance.

I also start a new job on Monday, and really really hope to avoid telling my new boss about tx.

DH, bless him, reminded me that the first day of my old job I got my engagement ring, so it would be fitting for us to get an embryo on the first day of this job!

Im so scared of being let down again.

Not sure what to do with myself this evening as DH is at work, and all my friends have little people.

Ive just done and hour of wii fit, and will probably do some knitting.

Love Ani


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad that you don't all think I'm    about the pictures!  I am a bit snap happy and like to document everything almost to the point of being really anal!  With M&K, I keep an online blog and updated it in too much detail really every single day for well over two years.  It was initially started to keep family updated as they were in SCBU and we got so tired with it all that an update once a day so that they could all keep up to date with what's happening without us having to repeat things over and over.  Once in a routine, I find it hard to stop, but have lessened it to weekly updates now - unless of course something important happens.  It is nice to look back, reading over my old TTC diary and pregnancy weekly pictures, comparing them to now.  It's quite interesting and hopefully something nice to pass on down.

Ells, I too hope it's Sugar & Spice nestling in nice and tight


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani, that would be a lovely idea about an embryo on your first day


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - No I'm keeping a diary too, thought It'd be nice to pass on to child ( ) eventually xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

mwahhhh....great ideas, I hadnt thought of doing a diary, great idea,!!!  

Just got in from work, blooking mentally tired and grumpy with DH lol.. 

Had a call from h&h and drugs being delivered Thursday to my work address....

WP..will be thinking of you tomorrow hon, its very exciting!!

Ells...have Pm'd you...

Witters- would you say that this pregnancy is much different than the Twin pregnancy?


xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies thanks for all the birthday wishes.

Have had a lovely but long day, got to school at 7.30 this morning as was out most of last week and finally got away from parent's evening at 6.30 tonight. Dh ordered a chinese takeaway which was naughty but very nice, and am now chilling on the sofa before going to bed. I have read back but forgive me if I don't manage long personals tonight.

Twinkle. hi hun and welcome.

Ani, I stimmed for 15 days and my follies grow a lot over the last 48 hrs. 

ells, love your mantra for us hun   I've been having a few twinges too.   come on sugar and spice, and Mary and ellen  

QA, have blown you some bubbles hun

wp. great you have got your drugs hun

Hi everyone else sorry am fast running out of steam and struggling to type. 
Love Bev x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodgson, forgot to say about the 1 or 2 embies. My DH wanted to put 1 back and freeze the other, but because they weren't good quality the decision was sort of taken out of your hands. It's important to discuss it before hand, but you don't have to make am ultimate decision until the day of ET. The embryologist then talks to you about your embies and what quality they are   Hope that helps xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening girls.

Thanks for the lovely welcome, its so lovely to feel like I have found somewhere I belong.

LoubyLou42 - how strange choosing " how do you even begin to decide! good luck with it!the one"

waitingpatiently - Yay for the drugs turning up, and at a reasonable time! I was quite deflated when i opened that box! almost like i was expecting a balloon as well. good luck with the set up appointment!

QA - woo hoo for AF, its great when you can actually look forward to her arrival..

anneken - I hope your follies catch up, I have no experience of this, it is all new for me, but I have my fingers crossed

Ells - I love your PMA, I'm praying for your little ones to get themselves comfy and give you a happy and healthy 9 months

Hodgson101 - I hope you don't plan to carry the box home. I was quite surprised with the size and weight  

BAE - Happy Birthday and I hope you feel more spritly and refreshed soon 

I know I have missed some people, sorry! I hope you have all had a good day! Least with Monday over we are closer to the weekend again woo hoo! xxxx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just a quick post as knackered! First day at work after annual leave is soooo horrible!

Hope everyone is well but especially the PUPO ladies.

Waiting - good luck with set up tomorrow. Glad the drugs have arrived.

Tried to book my set up today but Trish off until Wed so need to phone back then. 

DH working nights this week so planning an early one.

Will catch up tomorrow. xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Thankyou so much for all your kind words and pm's. There are no words which help to ease the pain but it's great knowing
there is so much support on this thread, ty  

The last few days have been so hard, much harder than I ever thought but dh has been fantastic and somehow we're getting through it.

Will be back soon with personals, but for now just wanted to thank you all 

xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Just wanted to pop on and say stay strong PUPO ladies ! I will be away from the site for a few days now and I want lots of BFPs to come back to!    for some great news to break this cruel streak of BFNS.

Happy birthday Bev
Monkey - i hope you and DH are looking after each other. Big hugs

hugs to everyone - sorry no time for personals tonight!

CJH xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Cjh will be thinkingnof you can't wait to hear your news

bev happy bday

ells agree totally we need to end this streak come on please change 

Xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, glad you had a good birthday   Sounds like a long day, I bet Parents evening is exhausting!  Just good to know that it's just the children you need to deal with on a day to day basis 

Twinkle, good to hear you feel happy here, that is a big part of getting through all this 

Hodgeson, yay for getting your meds delivery date!  I had mine delivered to work and the box was very discreet 

Yes, this pregnancy is very different from the twin one!  This time around, I am actually much bigger and yet it's easier too.  I now realise quite how much I suffered last time.  I had frequent bleeds and constant nausea / sickness.  If it wasn't pork or potato, it would come straight up again   This time, I have to keep reminding myself I am pregnant as I could quite easily forget.  bubba has started getting very active though of late, so that is a lovely reminder.  Something that all you girls will experience  

CJH, best of luck!  Will be thinking of you!

Monkey, lovely to see you


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Good morning ladies,

Was up really early this morning as DH was up at the crack of dawn.  I have to say that he has been really horrible this last week, dont know if its just because he is tired, or just being a poo bag.  When we got the letter last week that stated the initial appt results etc...it stated that the infertility has been diagnosed as male Factor, which we kinda already know.  I think actually seeing it in Black and White has upset him a bit, do ya think?  Like the other day he said " go and find a real man "  it really upset me when he said that.  DH and I have been together 12 years, since I was 18 years old, and he is my life, and I would never leave him.  MEN!!!!  

WITTERS - thanks for the info on the pregnancy, lol can you tell that I am still having the 1 or 2 Embryo debate...well guess what ladies, we have finally decided last nite.......................we are gonna have 2.....THATS IF WE ARE LUCKY ENOUGH TO HAVE 2 AS A CHOICE.. we kinda decided that we only get 1 go NHS funded so we wanna make sure that we are giving ourselves the best possible chance, and to have twins would be hard physcially during pregnancy as you have experienced, but OMG, TWINS WOULD JUST BE A BLESSING....OMG, actually getting tearful whilst writing this......gonna be one of those days me thinks... 

WP- hey huni, will be thinking of you today, set up appointment.... ...x

CAZ- did you manage to get the wages done....also I have bought that Zita west book guide to infertility and conception, if you are trying naturally for a few months, its worthna read huni.....

QA- hope you get to phone the clinic today to book set up appt......xxx

Bev, Ckay, Ells.....WHOOP WHOOP KEEP THAT PMA UP LADIES,..... 

CJH= OMG so looking forward to hearing on the new arrivals!!!!!  

Monkey-    sweetie, we are all here for you, you and DH be strong and look after each other...xx

onesock, v1, annekan, lou, and everyone esle......hope you are all okay!!!

HAve a great day ladies...xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Hodge -   I think this can be a strain, but I'm sure he'll be fine once you get going, thanks for well wishes.  So pleased you and DH have come to an agreement on the 1 or 2 debate, and drugs coming, very exciting xx

CJH - Today is the day, look forward to hearing your news, hope your an omen for my appointment   xx

QA - Hoping AF has appeared for you and you can get going xx

Morning Caz and Witters xx

Sending lots of      to Ells, Bev & CKay xx

KT-7 - Sorry you couldn't get your set up booked just yet xx

Monkey - Sending you some more     xx

Right best go and get ready for work xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning Everyone

Hodge I am reading Dr Beers book, its actually quite good it trys to explaine unexplained and immune testing. Its encouraged me to get my tests done

Morning all my other lovely FF AFM I couldnt be arsed to get out of bed this morning and as you can see I am running very very late and I am not bothered at all.

Cant you all see I am stuck in traffic not on my laptop drinking coffee!!!!

Have great day everyone oh and I have been thinking about that meet up anyone interested PM me and I will start the arrangements

xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning everyone!

I did my first infection today! I'm very proud of myself, bless DP he has been worrying something silly, no matter how much I tell him I'm fine. He feels guilty because it is male factor. It really didn't hurt, even though I ended up stabbing myself twice, i was so shocked the first time I pulled it out by accident!  

Hodgson101  - I know DP found it hard for a few weeks when we were diagnosed mf, with the same comments and saying things like I will understand if you left! He soon realised I was going no where and I was determined that we are going to get our family. I hope it gets easier for you x

WP - good luck with you appointment today.

I hope everyone has a lovely day! And yay for the beautiful sunny day!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, best of luck today!!  The start of your exciting journey!  I hope everything goes well and will be thinking of you!

Caz, hope you got into work ok in the end.  Traffic is awful, especially when you are needing to be somewhere.  sounds like you were pretty chilled out though!!

Twinkle, aww, bless you with your first injection!  I remember being really nervous and counting that 3-2-1 several times before it even happened!  The first is always the worst and as that wasn't so bad, you will be fine from now on   

Hodgeson, sorry that the strain is taking it's toll on DH   Men are actually very sensitive, they just try to hide it so it comes as a shock to us all when it does happen.  Just try to reassure him that now they know the 'facts and figures' they can work with that to make your treatment that much better.  Silly Billy, ofcourse you won't want to go and find another Man!  If anything, I'm sure it will pull you even closer together  

Well done on reaching the one or two debate!  Twins are obviously a risk, but lovely once they are here.  Early days are obviously hard, but I'm sure they are just as hard with just one or even three or more babies.  It's what you get used to and as it's your first, that is the norm for you   It is all about routine, routine, routine.  Now they are older, with their own minds, it is lovely to watch them interact and look out for eachother, not so nice when they bicker though    Outlay is obviously more, as is space, but you will cope with whatever you are dealt with.  For me, it will seem very strange just having the one this time, I'm sure I will continuously be looking for the other one!  I think with twins, you will find you need to show a bit of tough love, they learn to share well as they need to share you.  With a singleton, that 'no' can quickly blend into an 'ok' or 'yes' shich gives them that length of rein to play with.  With multiples, you cannot afford to do that for your own sanity!  I am always getting comments on how well behaved M&K are.  To us, it's just that they know their boundries, thay are not confused in what it right or wrong.  If mummy (or any adult) says 'no', they mean 'no' and there really is no point in trying to persuade otherwise as there is always only one winner...


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,

Just touching base very quickly as shuold be working naughty me . Ihaven't read all your posts but will do some personals when I can. It's not as easy now back at work (boo).

Ells and Bev - [fly]We can and we will get pregnant[/fly]      

Twinkle big welcome   

Anneken - my egg collection delayed also to give them more time to grow. First they said Fri, then Mon, then it ended up being Wednesday the week after. Don't despair you'll be brewing up some good ones.

Monkey -  we're always here and hope you feel a bit better about it all.

Hope all OK in second week of 2ww it's a nightmare. It's on your mind most of the time, although going back to work has helped me. Hope all of you OK people on cycle buddies all testing early. I don't think I will, I'll try and hold out! Am searching for symptoms but don't really have any  boobs not really sore anymore. We shall see I think I might be a mess if it doesn't work out which I'm trying to be realistic about. Anyway keeping postivie for today       . Speak soon. No more bubbles want to keep it ending in 7 (let's hope it's lucky!) CKay xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, I've just blown you 9 more to make it end in a 7   I'm saying nothing about 2ww's as I seem to jinx them   Just lots of                   instead   As you know, meds mask a lot, so it's very difficult, even in a natural cycle, symptoms appear later once you know   I agree, no testing early!   Just causes more unnecesary heartache...


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - Thanks, I'm feeling quite nervous don't know why, not sure what to expect from today.  Also wanted to add I found your twin response to Hodge really interesting to read xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

just wanted to pop on and wish WP good luck for your appointment today hunni. 

Twinkle well done on the first jab, they really arent that bad at all. You'll soon be a pro at this.

Hodge, men are sensitive little souls. My DH reacted by being a real grump at first but then I told him that the majority of IF cases are due to MF but that they are able to make changes to improve the quality and quantity of their little    . Selenium, zinc, Co-enzyme Q10 are supposed to be good and no cycling or sauna's as their bits need to be kept cool as too much heat and too tight undies will cause the little tadpoles probs.

CJH I am so excited for you. Hope to speak to you in a couple of days - dont forget the piccies.

PUPO ladies - *THIS IS WORKING, THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT*

Caz you did make me laugh  thats the excuse I use and I only live a 5 min drive from the office  .

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well today.
Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey hodge

im sorry to hear things are getting on top of DH, but there is a huge amount of guilt involved, i had the whole chat with marc, if he wanted to leave i would understand, i felt awful, the guilt i still feel is pretty big, i dont feel a complete women, and u know how men are about these kinda things, i think they are worse than us, they feel they arent a real man. it doesnt matter how much marc tells me hes fine with everything and never going to leave me, i cant control the little voices in my head. But slowly i have realised that it will happen, he probably just needs time to get it sorted in his head.
Just remind him for better for worse, thats what marc kept saying to me.
hey everyone else
helen x x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Mwahhhh I love you ladies, you always make me feel so much better, I guess its hard for men to take isnt it, and I suppose if the shoe was on the other foot, I may have felt the same.
My branch manager at work as become a grandad for the 1st time today, bless him he has been in tears where he is so happy, bought another lump to my throat, really sweet to see him so happy!  

WP- whoop whoop, how did it go??


Onesock, ah bless you....you are absolutely right, it will happen for you, and so true about, for better for worse....  Thanks for your kind words... 

Ells - love the phrase that you have going on, what agreat attitude to have, I love it!!  Are you keeping OTD a little secret??   also thanks for the advice...xx

Witters- hey hun, thanks also for the advice..   mwaahhhh I am so excited now that we have finally got round to deciding, big weight has been lifted!!  
I think that speaking to you as you have experienced both is such a great help to us all..xx 
You must get absolutely knackered with, M&K, new baby, doggies, Hubbie, and the building work...you are a rock!!!

Cjkay- hey stranger, been sending you    vibes sweetie

Twinkle - lol bless you, onwards and upwards from now huni....did you injectinto your Tummy or leg?

CAZ- I love yor posts huni, they really cheer me up...loving the stuck in traffgic excuse!!! that sooo made me giggle !!!  will PM you about the big meet up..x

QA - hey huni, how are you today??  will text ya later potata...xx

Hellooooooo to everyone else..

LADIES - THANKS AGAIN FOR THE ADVICE, I FEEL 100% BETTER NOW...  XXXXXX


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Witters - big thank you for my now 27 bubbles excellent lucky number 7 let's hope so!!!

Hodge - poor DH hope he's in a better mood soon, it is hard this infertility lark it's no ones fault just unfortunate. Like Ells says there are ways to boost spermies my DH filled up on brazil nuts, vitamins and vit c plus no alcohol (not so good for him) and his  really improved so much so we didn't need ICSI in the end.

CJH - where are you off to? Think I've missed something.   

Helen and anneken - good luck with both your new jobs next week.

Caz - on laptop in car with coffee - that is multi tasking!!! 

WP - hope today went well for you 

Ells, Bev and all in fact!! [fly]WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT!!![/fly]

Ckay xxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

cheers ckay

just want to get started now, want to get the first few days out the way, 
i really need to go for another run, but i think someone has super glued my sofa, coz i cant seem to move lol.    

Helen x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening all

CJH - I'm sure you'll have your bubbas by now  

Ells - Thanks for thinking of me xx

CKay, Ells & Bev - Sending you lots of    

Hodge - Bless you getting all emotional    Hope DH is ok xx

QA - Did AF arrive hun? xx

Hope everyone else is well on this lovely sunny evening

Appointment was ok, wasn't really sure what to expect but everything is fine, quite worried about doing injections so DH will do them if I really can't, but I'd also like him to be involved, so might be nice for him to do them, we'll see.  They may reduce my Gonal F down as they are worried I'll overstimulate (haven't even started yet!!!), so that's it now just waiting for AF to arrive then we're off, am feeling really optimistic, that'll change as time goes on I'm sure  

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Great news WP  . The jabs are fine once you get going, I have always found putting the needle in slowly and injecting the meds slowly helps and you dont feel anything.

Onesock - sofa glue  . I hope you are able to get unstuck before bed time  .

CJH - ohh I bet you are all a glow now - two little bundles in your arms. I hope you are not too sore and that you are resting well now hunni. Cant wait to see the piccys.

CKay how are you doing hunni?

[fly]*THIS IS WORKING, THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT*[/fly]

           

Hi to everyone else.

Ellls


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Evening girlies

Well, I suppose it is a bit late for the clinic to ring to tell me that my oestrogen level is low, so I presume it is fine.

Scan tomorrow morning to see if my follies have grown up in the past 2 days.

Hope you are all well.

Love Ani


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Firstly I am loving all the positivity on this thread I know our luck is going to change it has to

CJH Hope all three of you are ok and having lots of cuddles cant wait to see the news

Ells YOU ARE PREGGERS YOU ARE. How you feelin hun apart from wishing this 2ww madness would end when are you back at work

Helen stay stuck to that sofa I intend to tonight Dan is at footy and I plan to hog the remote and watch what I want to

Hodge Glad your feeling better. I too blame myself sometime and I dont even have a reason. Me and DP had a huge areguememtn when he had to phone up for his first sperm test as he told me he would leave me if it was crap I went loopy as what right has he got to say that Men!!

Anneken Good luck for the scan tommmorrow it will be fine

AFM Sorry if I confused anyone but wasnt actually driving this morning was sat in my lounge being late coz I couldnt be arsed to move!!! DP is gong to footy tonight so going to enjoy my time and god do I need a bit of pampering. 

big   to everyone else xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz - you are right I am pregnant this is working   .  I am not sure when I will be going back to work, I feel a bit like I want to give this the best chance.  I am going to pop in for an hour tomorrow but I have really laid it on thick about the OHSS - I think its important to rest   .  I do feel very tired at the mo because I am not sleeping brilliantly at the mo- that is changing tonight though.  I have to go and sort out the petty cash so that they can balance the books - I dont think some of the people I work with have noticed I am not about   .

Enjoy your telly night hunni - I love Tuesdays   Enders, Holby, One born every min   .    

Anneken, good luck for the appointment tomorrow, just make sure you keep you tum warm and your follies will be happy   .

Sorry if I forgot to answer the questions about OTD   - its next Thursday 25th, seems ages away and I really hate the 2ww, I am sooooooo impatient.  The first week is always better then the second.  I am not sure about going back to work next week or not   I will see how things are tomorrow when I pop in   .

Hope everyone else has had a good day.

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey

caz i was a good girl, i tore my backside off the sofa and went for a run and i even stepped it up an extra half mile, that hurt, now im really trying to enjoy mash and peas for my diner but im finding it hard!!!!! lol mmmmm nice 

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

ells dont overdo it work can survive without you even tho they might not realise it

Helen OMG well done afm I went and had a long soak in the tub I am now on the sofa with a little tub of ice cream andunder my snuggle blanket. I know total sado really reccommend the snuggle blankets  

Oh and after talking to you I have decided to enjoy next couple of days and I am then off to slimming world on Thursday I need to. Got your message glad your up for a meet up will wait for the others to reply

Oh and if anyone else is interested just let me know and I will copy you in to the pm's


xxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

ells, Ckay
[fly]This has worked we are pregnant[/fly]

CJH, been thinking of you hun. Can't wait to hear your news.

Ani, good luck for your scan hun    those follies have grown

Monkey    good to hear from you.

WP, great that your appointment went well 

Hodgson, sorry DH is finding it hard    we had male factor as well as my low amh, men seem to feel it is a real dig at their manhood. My DH took a while to go and have initial tests when we were first ttc naturally, and then it took him a while to come to terms with it all. Even this time he keeps apologising to me that I have to do all the injections, scans etc.

Onesock, well done for having a run 

Caz, have pm'ed you hun, would love to meet up 

Witters, hi hun 

sorry to everyone i've forgotten   

Had an easier day today, got in later this morning and left by 4, It's my day off tomorrow so looking forward to a day with James 
hope evryone is doing ok
Bev x


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Ello ladies,

I can tell I have overdone it on the Brazil nuts today, my god...talk about Wind!!! 

QA- hi hon, everything okay??

Caz- sounds like the perfect nite, blanket (  pidge )...and a tub of Icecream...yummy!!!.....have a nice Caz evening huni!

Ells- I am also loving all this positivity, its great, long may it continue!!    I do agree with Caz, you need to give yourself the best possible chance Ells, and that means putting yourself first and doing what is best for you and Sugar and Spice!!  

Wp - hey huni, oooooo did they make you actually do a jab at the clinic today?  I my friend going with me as DH is crap at things like that..what else did they do?  

Onesock, lol, that damm sofa glue eh, its terrible!!!  .....but hey great on the run, you are putting us all to shame..  

ANi - hey no news is good news, good luck for the scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you huni.. 

Ckay - hee hee, I have him taking Brazil nuts, but OMG they give us both the farts!!    ....hope u are okay though...xx


AFM - apart from being a tad windy, all okay, nothing really to report, ...DH is in a better mood today which is good, so I might even tear myself of the sofa and make him a cuppa...xxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

CJH - really hoping all went well - we can't wait for the news and for the pictures xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just been reading some diaries....I do have a question..

If no eggs are good enough to put back in, and you have to start again....would that be covered under the NHS funded, not sure

x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont think so hunni.  They will only fund again if its been cancelled I think.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening Everyone

been busy trying to keep up with all the pm's great to see loads if people want to come but will update that later.

Hodge I honestly dont know. I think the difference is if they dont fertilise I am sure they would put something back rather than nothing. You will be surprised to see all the positive stories on here that apparently really pants embryos but develop in the womb and have babies. Not sure hun I would ask the questions

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW you lot have really been gossiping today!! has taken me ages to catch up but have forgotten bits already  

I'm good thanks for asking all. Yes af has arrived and will here from clinic tomoz ref set-up appt  

Glad to gear all the postivity ladies  

Hodge I asked this question at clinic and Jackie said NHS would not pay again  

Onesock well done for going for the run, I too myself out yesterday morning.

Caz I loved the stuck in traffic on the sofa with laptop  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Have just has rumage around the loft for uniforms for some bull s***y meeting/study day I have to go to on Firday to discover they don't fit anymore - doh   I'm so going to be hurting wearing trousers that are too tight in the waist. Hope they don't burst   

Have just realised I'm missing 'One born ...' will have to watch on plus 1.


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya fellow  freya ladies 
as  its getting busy in here , why dont we  meet up in the  chat room sometime? 
If you see me in there , come grab me , I'll make us a room, and have a good ole  natta 
If you would  all post on here when  would be best for you, and we'll  try and  gather  around the same  time ?

Just an idea 

luv sue


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi ladies ,

QA - brain wave.....can you wear a shirt that covers the buttons on the trousers so you can keep them undone??      whoop whoop on booking the set up appt hon.
Damm it, I also missed one born every minute!!!  
I am well into a book at the moment, its called ' The lovely bones '......there is a film out at the moment, but OMG the book is fab!!  Highly rcommend it!!  
Did you PM Caz about the big get together?  we coud drive down together if ya like?  x

Ani = good luck with the scan today, sending you Follie love!!  xx

Ells, Bev and Ckay.... ...xxx

Witters- hey hun, How are things in the Witters household?

Wp- hi sweetie, ooooooo not long now, I reckon that we will be very close as our AF's due at same time..x


CJH- By the time you read this, you will be a Mummy!!!  mwwahhhhhhhhh...  

LAM - How are the boys??

Onsock - How are you today?

Sue- What a great idea, maybe we can all have a chat in there tonight??xx

AFM - I should be working!!!!  oooppppppsss....have  great day ladies!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a quick one as I really must get on...

Hodgeson, I would think that regardless of outcome on the NHS cycle, that would be it unless you could appeal on certain grounds? As Caz said, if they do fertilize, even very poorly, they would put them back just to try rather than disguard them as 'there's no point'. Brings me back to M&K, they were both 'below standard' and we had to plead for them to freeze (due to the OHSS) as they were going to disguard. They tried (  ) to convince us not to freeze as the chances of them even surviving the thaw let alone anything else was practically zero. Look what _can_ happen! I'm so glad that we left all the professionals open mouthed aghast as we wouldn't have our two perfect little people now!

CJH, have been thinking of you! I know you must be overwhelmed by now, but hope you are all ok  Gentle hugs to all!

QA, darn trousers! I hope you aren't too uncomfortable  Perhaps you could do as Hodgeson says and maybe use some looped elastic around the button?

As for meet up, would love to, but depends on the times. Keep me posted and I will see if I can make it. Would be great to meet everyone in person  Alternatively, Sue's idea may be another option 

We had some floor beams delivered at 7:30am this morning! M&K loved watching it, only thing is I was trying to get them ready for school  Made it in the end though. What was quite a big driveway is closing in!


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you guys are good!

Thank you for all the positive vibes and follie thoughts.

I went this morning and have 7 biggies, one of which is 25mm!

I am booked in for EC on Friday.

Hope you are all well

Will try and pop in later, as have to go out now.

Love Ani


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani, that's great news!   Well domne you!  Best of luck for Friday


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi all sorry i haven't been on for a while....... my head has been all over the place for a while how are you all?xxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Fingers!  Lovely to see you   We're fine, how are you?


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Can't believe I've only been away for a few days and there is so much to catch up on but I will do my best 

Fingers: So nice to have you back, I hope your'e ok now   I also got my bfn on Friday absolutely gutted!
Ells: How did your acu with John go? He seemed genuinely concerned when I phoned him to tell him my negative result, love your pma    
Witters: How's the building work going?
CJH: Hope you are ok, are you are a mummy yet?  
anneken: Good news about the follies   good luck for Friday.
BAE: Congrats on being pupo   
Caz.s: Would love to meet up with you laides, have pm'd you. 
Twinkle: Welcome to the thread   hope your'e injections are going ok.
LAM: I saw your babies on Meridian, they are adorable  
CKay: Not long to go now   

QAGirl,Hodgson,wp,Suedulux,loubylou,onesock,v1, Hope your'e all ok  

I'm so sorry if I've missed anyone, it's bloody hard work trying to catch up  

Afm, I phoned the clinic on Monday to tell them my negative result and can't quite believe what the receptionist said to me: "are you sure you tested?" WTF!!   what does she think I did? stupid cow, talk about being insensitive. I actually did 3 tests and got bfn's but DH is still insisting they are wrong because my temps are still very high and have only had a light bleed, my tummy is very hard and lumpy   it feels as though things are swollen inside, a nurse was suppose to ring me on Monday but I'm still waiting for the call, that bloody receptionist probably didn't pass my message on.
The good news is DH said he will do whatever it takes even if it means paying for ivf, before we started this he said we couldn't justify the money and this was our only shot but now he has changed his mind  

x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm ok week late af but i'm ok guys had an op on my tumors too aww monkey its horrible isn't it we're going to try agin in about 3 months i think we have 3 frosties how ya feeling witters?xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon all

How is everyone today?

Hodge I'm up for driving over together to met up. No I can't wear my shirt over my trosers but will have a jumper on, only thing is you can see the fat squashed up over the waist band  

Caz do we have a date yet? I know it's hard trying to accommodate everyone.

Monkey can't believe the cheek of the receptionist!   Can you complain to anyone?

 Fingers

Ani will be thinking of you on Friday  

Witters glad you got the kids off to school ok, wow that an early start for the builders!

Ells Bev Ckay  

WP CJH Lam Onesock Caz V1 and everyone who I have missed (sorry)  

AFM, well I have my se-up appt booked for 29th Mar    Am one step closer


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Monkey, nice to hear from you. I cant believe the receptionist, I would definitely complain that is very insensitive.  . I would put another call in to the nurses. Are your still seeing John? Sending you big  sweetie. I am glad your DH is being so supportive, my DH has been great when we have had unsuccessful cycles I dont think he realised until the last one quite how much this means to me and him. Really glad to have you back here though hun. 

Fingers  I hope you are not too sore from your op hun.  . Are you off work at the mo? How are the wedding plans coming along.

QA not long to wait now hun. Any exercise on the agenda today?

One sock, have you unstuck yourself yet  .

Caz how are you doing hunni?

LAM how are you? how is Clemmie doing?

Ckay and Bev hope you lovely PUPO ladies are okay      
[fly]*IT WILL WORK, IT HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT *  [/fly] 
         

Witters - lucky you getting an early morning call. I hope it didnt make you late for school. Hows the LO doing, any kicks yet?

Pod - any news from you hunni?

CJH hope you are all resting up well hun. I bet your little boy is a very proud big brother  .

Anni, great news on the follies. Keep up the heat hun.

WP how are you doing today?

Hodge, hope work isnt too bad hun. Big box delivery day tomorrow  .

Kirst, V1, Misty Sue, Loubylou and everyone else, hope you are all okay.

AFM, I am doing fine, popped into work for an hour or so this morning and they told me I looked awful  and uncomfy, so they werent surprised when I said that I may not be in next week in fact they told me to take it easy and not come back too soon   . I know I look tired but I didnt have any make up on and I didnt really make too much of an effort  so not hard to look bad  . Feeling nicely positive today have been relaxing and not really moving too much  . Bit bored with day time TV now though so going to watch dumb and dumber and some comedy in a mo.

Hope everyone has a fab day.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, yay for your set up date!  Not that far away   Yeah, they got us up for the delivery, then went off!  They are due back Monday, full force so we should see some change very soon.  Gas meter move is next week at long last so hopefully that will allow a catch up with lost time 

Monkey, how rude!  As if you wouldn't bother to test   we are not in this for fun and games!  Is this the same receptionist that I hear you all complaining about?  I would definately alert Sue and Chantel about it.  Afterall, she is quickly undoing all their hard work at calming us fretful ladies down     Bless DH, it sounds as if he has been caught up of the dream to become a Daddy   I hope your next try will make that a reality 

Fingers,   sounds like you have been through it if late.  I hope the op wasn't too painful and you are recovering well.  AF could be late due to this   so try not to worry...  Wishing you lots of luck for your frostie attempt in a few months, M&K are frosties 

I'm feeling good thanks.  Lots going on what with building work, pony, dogs and other general things but getting there


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

QA still working through the pms but will try and do it tonight meant to be working again but FF is so much more fun

Anneken Great news great sizes bet your really happy

Witters bet M&K loved watching it being delivered but made your job much more harder. Hows Maku still playing houdini

Monkey I seriously would shoot the receptionist what the hell does she thinks we do look at the ruddy weather for guidance oh no its raining must be a BFN ARGHHHHHHHHH I am angry for you

Sam welcome back have pm you 

Ells Please dont go to work it will still be there have some 'Ells' time 

AFM late starting work again just got home and gotta do the emails BORING. I have had the most poopy day and meant to be gong out with DP tonight but thats not looking good its 2-4-1 orange at the cinema and we are meant to be going but the phone had a fight with the toilet today and came off worse!!!!! Its a work phone so I havnt told them yet just diverted the calls to my phone and i am just praying it drys out in a week

I will try and sort out some dates times and venues for us all to out to play will try tonight or tommorrow

have fun everyone loadsalove xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells,   at the cheeky comments from work!  Atleast it gave you a nice, easy get out for next week   Daytime TV really is rubbish, once you've seen a day or two, you've seen most of the year it seems.  You wait for little one to arrive (it will happen  ) and all you can watch is Nick Jr or CBeebies   There was one stage where literally all M&K wanted to watch was Peppa Pig.  Believe me, I knew every episode word for word.  Sadly, I get excited when they release new episodes!

As for this new one, yes, plenty of kicking now.   Always puts a smile on my face.  Sometimes, I can just sit there and watch my tummy jump about, but they have to be pretty strong for that as it is still early really.  It would be lovely to freeze this point in time, as it is the best part of pregnancy   

Caz, Maku is still trying to play Houdini, but not getting out thank goodness.  I'm not sure why he has suddenly gone off his cage, oddly, when left in the room with the door open, he happily lays in it   He is strong willed like every other member of this family, so makes his feelings known.  I try to be good to him, mustn't forget he will be 13 in a couple of weeks time!

I hope the phone dries out, what a nightmare!  Sure work will be fine with it if you have to tell them...


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz  oh deas about the works phone  did find it a little amusing tho   No rush on the meet up dates, was just curious.

Ells I'm off to aerobics tonight - have new trainers, sports bra, leggins and weights to try out


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, you wear me out just talking about your exercise plans!  I'm dreadful, if it wasn't for the animals, I wouldn't do any exercise


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe same here witter btw guys my cat had kittens mothering sunday bless xxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awwww, how lovely Fingers!  How many did she have?  Do you plan to keep any?  I could never breed as I would want to keep them all


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witter agree on both point would keep all the pets and the exercise regime is terrible!!

QA You really are putting us to shame

Sam I have always wanted Jess to have puppies but she cant now  I have always said to DP if we won the lottery I would buy a farm and have lots of puppies and dogs and be a hermit  and yes that sound terrible I want to run a puppy farm!!!

Have pm everyone who is interested in the meeet up I have tried to remember everyone but if someone hasnt got it please let me know and I will send the info

xxx`


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231812.0

For everyone who is coming to the meet up I have done a litttle poll to see where to meet and what dates. I am getting a little confused (sorry a blondie moment) even if it is bleached ) with all the PM and I dont want to miss anyone or upset anyone so I thought we could all decided what date out of the first two saturdays and where we want to go.

I dont mind booking it or arranging it once everyone decided

big  to everyone

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey hey

i could do the 1st sat

H x x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

there seem to be alot of us online at the mo, anyone fancy  meeting up in the chat  room , right now?  If you've  not  been in ther  before ,  I'll be ther  to  greet you  and look after you    

PM  me if ya  having probs  getting in   

onesock  ya  made it in , but  didnt  speak , you ok?

luv  sue


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi sue

yeah sorry i just got on then my neighbour came round, will be on tomorrow.

H x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening everyone!

Anneken, what fab news about your follies! there was no doubt that they would catch up. Good luck with the egg collection

monkeyuk, thats an awful way to be spoken to, it must be hard enough knowing its a bfn let alone rubbed in further. I have noticed there seems to be one rather curt receptionist. I would kill to do a job like that. Working with people helping them reach their dreams.

QAGirl, good luck with your setup appointment. not long to go!

Witters, obviously being new here, im curious with what your doing? Are you building a house?  

Caz.s, on the bright side, at least it wasn't your personal phone that you dropped down the loo. However I do find it funny that peopl take their phone to the loo in the first place  

Ells, fingerscrossed61, Hodgson101, and everyone else I have missed    

AFM, 2nd injection today, I found that harder for some reason, and they really don't hurt, which is great. Is one onr the side effects with Burselin, increased hunger, all I want to do is eat!!!!  

Im sorry if there are people that I have missed. You all know each other so well, im finding it hard to get to know what everyone is up to / doing......I will get there though!  

xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Helen - LOL hope you managed to unstuck from the sofa - you're so good full marks for effort!

WP - injections not as bad as you think they might be. If you get some EMLA cream from behind the counter at boots it numbs the whole area if you put on 40 mins before. I did that (when I had time!).

Ells, Bev and all - [fly]*WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT!!!!!!! IT WILL HAPPEN FOR US IN 2010!!!!!!!!!*[/fly]
      

Anneken - hope scan and levels all OK

Caz - Oh thought what a talent!!! Hope you had a nice night last night. Caz not sure how to PM I can reply I'll figure it out!! Dimmo I know. Just seen forum will have a go on that this eve.

Hodge - you wait til you're on the cyclogest in 2ww- that also gives trumps, you best stop the brazils when you're on that!

QA - oh no with the trousers! Hope weren't to uncomfortable. Excellent news on set up.

Fingers - nice to hear from you

Monkey - Ruddy receptionist she doesn't have the best manner, have you done another test recently? Glad DH thoughts changed for you too.

Ells - Dumb and Dumber excellent so long since I've seen that

Witters - always like to hear about your embies, they were meant to be and certainly little fighters!

Twinkle - don't fear I was a late joiner too, you soon get in the swing of things. Hope all going ok with the jabs - I had tiredness with Buserelin a couple of hot flushes but that's about all.

AFM: nothing to report, should get to damn work am very late, once you start reading you can't stop! Hope everyone OK. CKay xxxx

WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

c section on tuesday, niamh and max arrived at 38+6 weighing 61lbs 12 and 6lbs 10. tired and still in hospital. will update later
cjh x


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

cjh!!  MWWAHHHHH congratulations sweetie,  give them a cuddle from us ladies here!!  you have a well deserved rest in hospital, cant wait to see some pictures!!

I got my drugs delivered just a minute ago, and was feeling bit weird, but now CJH has made me feel    again with that happy ending!!  gulp.......xxxxx

was jus a quickie.......work busy today.. 

Will catch up properly tonite..xx

HAVE  GREAT DAY LADIES!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

getting back into the whole keeping up with chat again haha feel like a newbie again lol
she had 4 witters grey tabby going to my mother in law black an white girl to my friend one black one left little girl we're keeping the ginger tom already got two girls lol i want to keep em all though lol
puppy farm caz haha so whats everyones plans this year then we have 3 frosties don't know the plan yet though i'm a week late now has anyone else had there af after last months tx

see u have missed my banging on lol xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Cjh huge congrat on the birth of your daughter and son wonderful weights and love the names

can't wait to see some pics

xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations CJH what beautiful names.  Rest up well hunni,    and   to you all.

Fingers ahhhh I love kitties, we have a big kitty who is sleeping on his beanbag next to me at the moment.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CJH- Congratulations- they are fantastic weights and lovely names- take as much time in hospital to rest as you can- it take a few weeks to get over a c-section so take it easy... well done Mummy... can't wait to see the pictures.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats cjh rest up and enjoy - well done to you both
kirst x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations CJH    on the birth of your son and daughter, wonderful weights xx

Hodge - Yay for getting the drugs, bet it feels more real now xx

Will catch up later, sneaking on at work


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Congratulations CJh, have plenty of rest  

Aww fingers, I love kittens, mine is 16 now and just started to go deaf, bless.

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, Many Congratulations!  I too love the names, and one of each - perfect   I hope you aren't too sore, as the others say, make the most of being in hospital whilst you recover   Welcome Little Max and Niamh!   

Fingers, aww, hope the kittens are doing well 

Hodgeson, yay for the meds arriving!

Big  to everyone!  See, I too feel like a newbie trying to catch up!   It was actually me who set up this thread back in mid 2005!  There was one point where we were 100% successful, so let's be positive and swing it round to that again


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters blimey 2005 thats roughly when we first started officially trying to start. Our luck will change. I have been on here since part 14 and I need to see some bfp

Hodge Great news on the drugs

AFM I have my nephew (7yrs) and if a rascal but gorgeous and its great he is fast asleep his mother is going to kill me ooops!!! 

Well ladies it looks like its going to be the 10th of April I am really looking forward to it I will amend the poll so we can decide what we want to eat,

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=231812.0;viewResults

Ok ladies I have amended the poll to show times and places have a vote and then we can decide but it looks like its def going to be the 10th

xxx


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations CJH!! Beautiful names and great weights. You must be so proud!

Hello to everyone else. Haven't been able to log on for the last few days. Work has been soooo busy and my coursework has been consuming every spare minute (dedication!!). Anyway I've just about finished the first draft of my assignment - hurray!!!

Set up appointment is now booked for the 31st March - here we go again!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Ells, Ckay, Bev - how's the 2ww going?

Hodge - great that drugs have arrived. It makes it feel really real doesn't it. I felt quite emotional when mine arrived. Scared and excited all at once. Not long for you now.

Hi to everyone else. Going out tonight and have loads still to do before we leave. Will catch up again soon.

Kate xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey caz
just voted, but wouldnt let me do the date, only time and venue, but i should be ok with the 10th as its early, cant wait to put faces to names. maybe we should all wear badges with our user names on there lol he he he.
look forward to it,
Helen x x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CJH on the birth of your new bundles of joy      

Onesock -  i think the name bages maybe handy  

Hodge - what drugs do you get then? How big was the box? 

Caz - I will go and vote - looking foward to the 10th (it's my birthday 12th, woohoo, we can celebrate!!!!)


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

CJH - big congrats     

CKay xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Helen Love the idea of the badges can you imagine us in there 

One sock pass the wine

blimey we will all look daft

It looks like its going to be at about 1pm in prezzo at least the day will go quick for you and you wont be clock watching too much

I am sure we can do 12 everyone as they know you have got better things to get up to later  

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

he he he

a couple of times i have gone to pick him up with just a coat on and nothing else!!!!! i wont do that this time, couldnt put u ladies through that!!!! lolololol

really look forwrad to it
H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

and you actually made it home

The poor guy bet it war torture for him

and yeah not really feelin that coat thing in Prezzo


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

we stayed in a hotel a few times, because yes the drive home is like torture, i know heathrow is only 50 mins away but man thats a long way!!!!! hehe

H x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Im surprised you even make it home. At least its not Gatwick

have you got to pick him up 
xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

i dont have to, but when i havent seen him so long i always want to see him at the earliest opportunity
cant bare to wait any longer than i have to. found u on ** sent u a firend request
H x


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Evening all!! 

Sounds like the nite out is sorted, cant wait to meet you all, will be great, hey Caz, shall I wear my pompey shirt    

QA- how ya doing?  The drugs came in a brown biggish Box, most of it was the packaging as they store them in a cool box. I got Gonal F, that was only 2 boxes.  A box with the Trigger injection....and a small carry case with the other injections in, the pesseries and Pregnancy test, and also a syringe box for the used ones. Scary Monsters..x

WP- hi hun, How are you?  can I just ask, did you get 2 small boxes with the Gonal F, just didnt seem a lot, also on each box it said 1 injection pen, so I guess we use the same one?

Onesock,- oh dear what a picture I have in my head, lol, you do make me giggle!!  

Caz- hope you sorted your phone out...I hope the Toilet was clean when you dropped it??   

Ckay- OMG, I dont think I can handle more Wind....hope you are okay and full of  

fingers- welcome back huni, nice to know that you are okay, we are all here for you.. 

Bev- how are you doing huni?

Ells - Hi hon, your diary has me hooked!!!  hope you had a good day, and OMG I love those films!!  Meet the Fockers had me in stitches all the way through, brilliant!!!

Kate- work sounds like it has been busy for you hon,  enjoy your evenong out!  yes it does all feel very real now, I also felt a bit weird when I got the drugs, scary!!

Witters, - 2005!!  wow thats some time ago, lets  that we go a full cycle and get 100% rate back to the thread!!....I am now counting down to start TX..whoop whoop!!

Ani - hi hon, how are you

Heellooooo to everyone else.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge it was being flushed so lets not go any further and not too sure bout the pompey shirt 

helen got ya on ******** we can chat on there now too. I would be the same I think I would be running down the runway as the plane was ladning  

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

just been really nosey and gone thorugh the pics on **, ur dog is georgous!!!!!
H x


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Caz..  

x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge No more please I cant think about it

Helen Thanks hun she is my furbaby Yeah I just been nosy to love the wedding pics you look stunning and so happy

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

cheers love
i used to work in a makeover and photgraphic studio, a good photographer and a good makeup artist always helps lol hehehe
H x


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Caz,

Sorry hon, wont mention it again.....xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Dont be so hard on yourself hun  You look wonderful

ok ladies I am gong to sign out tonight as I getting tied and need to sleep and suppose dp deserves a little bit of attention 

Hodge dont worry I will show you the pissy phone in a couple of weeks if it ever dries out

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Caz,

lol, bless you, dont worry about showing me the phone chick, I think I can imagine!!   

Have a nice nite with DP hon, masterchef tonite, I love that programe!!  

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge dp had his attention tonight basically tellin him I goining to bed good reminder bout masterchef nearly forgot that was on

left dp downstairs watching footy so he happy

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening all

Hodge - I've PM'd you hun, if your worried check what you got against your prescription xx

Witters - Wow 2005, thanks for starting the thread it's a godsend, I've been on a few threads and this one is definitely the most supportive    I too hope we can get back to 100% success xx

Caz - Thanks for organising the meet up looking forward to it xx

One sock - Well what can I say, you made me laugh with the raincoat thing  

Ells - How are you holding up lovely? xx Sending you    

QA - Woo hoo, not long now hun, your drugs will be with you soon too xx

Bev, CJH    

Monkey - How are you hunnie, sorry the receptionist was rude to you xx

Twinkle - Well done on the injections hun xxx

Hello to anyone I've missed xx

AFM - Nothing to report had a hard day at work, but one day left then it's the weekend xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

I have been naughty      girls I tested a day early I have a BFP.  DH and me very cautious as so early but it is good news for us.  CKay xxxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

CKay - That is fantastic, absolutely thrilled for you xx

Lets hope the BFP's keep on coming   xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

CKKAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THATS WONDERFUL NEWS, YOU HAVE MADE MY DAY!!!!!  I AM SOOO PLEASED FOR YOU SWEETIE, GREAT TO GET SOME    BACK!!

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, you bad, bad girl!   But how clever is that lovely womb of yours?!  Many congratulations to you and DH!!! Welcome to preggo land  So glad I upped your bubbles to end in 7  OK, I can't take _all_ the credit 












































































































Right girls, this is the starter of our BFP run


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Fab news Ckay so pleased for you xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ckay that is such fab news hunni congratulations  .                  .

Bev we need to make it a hat trick 

[fly]*This has worked I am pregnant*[/fly]

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells - Bev, you are so right!  Will be thinking of you testing next week!   

How are you both feeling?  Managing to keep yourselves (or mind atleast) busy?


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ckay Congratulations- so so pleased for you....


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Ckay: Congratulations to you and dh


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys Witters am loving all the smilies!!!! I keep checking the stick still 2 lines there. Will test again tomorrow on actual OTD, scan booked for 9th April - now I'll worry about that!!!! Here's hoping everything will be OK.

Ells and Bev - bring it on.

All:

*[fly]WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT[/fly]*

          

CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the BFP!!!!!!  That is such wonderful news.

This is just a quicky, as Im really dopey...I had EC this morning, and managed to get 7 eggs!

So, ET will be the day I start my new job, maybe that is a good omen!

Hope you are all well.

Love Ani


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

CK Thaat is great news I am so so happy for you and DH             

I am so happy for you this is the first BFP I have seen on this thread and we will make it a hatrick 

Anneken Huge congrats 7 eggs is great good luck for the phone call tommorrow. Ar you going to a new company on Monday they advise rest after et for a little while

Great news

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani, yay on the 7 eggs!  Definately a good Omen   Rest up well and good luck for Monday - on all accounts


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Great news on 7 eggies Anneken, rest up well now hun.  Sending lots of     to the lab of lurve tonight for some juicey embies in the morning.

CKay sooooo pleased for you.

Witters, I am starting to go a little   .  I would love some symptoms now     .  Off to Reiki this evening as I think it will help and keep me relaxed.  I am trying hard not to overanalyse things, you would think being my 5th tx that I would nkow how to deal with this   .  So desperately want this to be a BFP         .  Watching Meet the Fockers at the mo       lots of laughter .

How is everyone else doing?  

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey
ckay that is amazing, thats the run of bed luck officially ended, well done, let this be the first of many!!!
anaken congrats on the eggs, rest up and try to sleep tonight as uncomfy as it maybe, i have everything crossed for that all important phonecall in the morning.

Just had my last day at work before my new one on monday, i got a bit emotional, but onto bigger and better, and DH got offered a permanent contract in iraq this morning, so after the hardest 6 months of my life i think we are on our way back up!!! woooohhoooooo.

Helen x x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

CKay - BIG congratulations to you and dh! We are all so pleased for you. Thank God you broke the curse! Paving the way for our PUPO girlies     

Ani - well done sweetie that's fantastic!    Hoping there's lots of lurve action in the lab tonight 

Helen - good luck for Monday! Very happy to hear you so positive. This is going to be a good rest of the year for us all xx

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CKay   on the      

Ani well done on all the eggs     bring on that fab phone call tomoz  

Ells sending you lots of        

Onesock great news on DH contract  

Hodge takw a look at the poll link caz did as sue wants to meet up and maybe travel with us on the 10th  

Hi to everyone else......sorry it's short, am watching Sports Releif


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Evening ladies,

What a great day eh on the thread, certainly livens it up with some good luck!!

Caz- hey huni, you off out at the weekend?  I expect DP will be watching the footie all weekend, thats all that my DH does, I get so bored...mind you, I am working tomorrow so not too bad, sad eh!!

WP - hi hun, how was your day?? not long to go now.. 

QA- Did you see on Sports relief Christine Blakely raised all that money, bless her, she got all emotional.  Will take a peak at that link, the more the merrier eh!!!   Hope college was good this week and not a waste of time.. 

Ells, Bev, PUPO ladies....like Witters said, lets make it a hat trick!!   ....ejoy the Reiki tonight huni!!  Hope the weather gets better for you to enjoy a nice walk at the weekend!!  

ANi- Thaths great news on the eggies, they are getting it on tonight, ready for that telephone call tomorrow!  ..xx

ONESOCK - onwards and upwards now hun!!  does that mean if he is in Iraq on a permanent contract, you will go there too?.....ah hun, last day at work, but on to better things, you need to do whats best for you.. 

WItters- I love all those smilies on previous post, are they from the site??  they did put a smile on my face!!  hope the building work is all comming together now, ready in time for the new baby?

  to everyone else I have missed...sorry!1!!..xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey hodgeson

no i wont be going out there, he does 2 months away then 1 month home, so its perfect really.
hes not back til mid or end of april so it gives me a chance to get to grips with the new job before hes home.
H x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats on the good news Onesock.  I bet your DH is well chuffed   .  Good luck for the new job on Monday, hope the induction and first day is exciting.

Ells


----------



## KT-7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just catching up.

Congratulations CKay. Wonderful news! I am so pleased for you. I bet you're so chuffed!

Ells and Bev - not long for you guys now. Hope you are ok Keep up the    

Onesock - great news about DH contract. Good luck for starting new job on Monday.

Ani - great news on eggies! Good luck for the phone call this morning. Hope they have all been getting jiggy overnight!!!!

Hello to everyone else that I have missed. It really does feel like this thread has turned a corner. I'm loving all the positive news.

Have a great weekend.

Kate xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning Ladies...... 

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Morning ladies.

I hope you are all well on this soggy saturday morning.

We had a call from the embryologist at 9.30 this morning to say that we have 5 embryos!  We cannot believe it, it is the most we have ever had!

Leave my new job slightly early on Monday  for a "hospital appointment"
        

Have a great weekend. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one inbetween work.. 

Hey Ani thats great news on the Eggies!!  they certainly got in on last nit eh!!  
E/T is on Monday?  not long now huni until you are PUPO!!  xx

Onesock - that sounds perfect with DH doing alternate months, I would love that, must be really nice to have time to yourself, then must be even better when he comes home. They say that absence makes the heart grow fonder!    I know its not the same, but my DH is a train driver and works shifts, somtimes I can go weeks without seeing him properly....I actually quite like it!!    makes it so much better when you get time together!!    whoop whoop!!!   

QA- hey hun, you havea good weekend too..!!xx

Hellooooo everyone else......

AFM- stuck at work, dont mind today though as the weather is pooooooooo!!!

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning Everyone

Aneken 5 Embies thats great news, good luck for your 'hospital appointment' on monday

Hodge Work is pants I gotta work next sat   already dreading it and the weather will probably be great!!!

helen great news about marks job, look like the luck is turning

Sorry quick post in the middle of tidying this pigsty I call my house, have great wkd everyone 

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Just a quick one this afternoon, so much to do at home

CJH - Still so over the moon for you xx

Anneken - That is fanatastic 5 golden embies  

Hope everyone else is ok, having a good clean up today xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Anneken fab news on 5 lovely embies, sending them lots of       dividing vibes.  Good luck for Monday sweetie.

Hi to everyone else, this weather really is pants.

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ani, great news on your embies hun     

ells, I'm going slightly mad too. Can't believe we are over a week through, trying to stay positive    to you hun.
[fly]    This has worked we are pregnant    [/fly]

onesock, great news for your DH 

hi everyone else, thanks for your positivity it really helps and makes me feel more positive. Enjoy the weekend xxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Ani - 7 is good luck it was for us, and now 5 a very good number of embies for you. Excellent news.  

Helen - Good luck for new job on Monday - so pleased things are on the up for you and DH.   

Hodge - hope work OK today and you get a go on the remote control at some point 

QA - I welled up big time watching sport relief last night. I thought Cheryl Cole was going to cry too at one point.

Ells, Bev - keep up the positivity, hope you're both not going to insania       

Caz, Helen, V1, Kate, Witters - wishing you all a good weekend despite the weather   

*To all*: thank you so much for your kind words, lovely smilies and big congrats - it's made me feel all warm inside will show DH later. I hope this sets off a long and fruitful positive year for us all.

[fly]*WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT*[/fly]

AFM: Well all good news for us this morning the positive line got darker on pee stick. I rung in to clinic they were very nice and have booked me in for a scan in 2 weeks. Now I worry about that!! So another 2ww let's hope and pray that all is OK. In the meantime I have bought 2 more pee sticks just to keep checking! Crazy I know. Please stay with us little one       . It is **** weather I am in bed going to have a nap now!! CKay xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani, great news that you have 5 embies!  Will be nice to have some back where they belong on Monday   You never know, you may even get some frosties   Good luck for your first day at work on Monday too!  Atleast you can rest after transfer 

Socks, congratulations to DH getting a permanent position!  Glad that you are happy with the time apart, as you say, the meeting up again must be fun 

CKay, great that the test stick is darker   Remember though that as long as it is there, that is good news, sticks vary so much and can be deceptive   Waiting for that first scan is sooooooo hard!  Oddly, even harder than finding out if you are pregnant (we never thought anything could be harder than that right?)  It was very hard this time around as we had to wait until our 12 week scan, absolute nightmare!  We are here to help you though it though   Just look after yourself, take it easy and I'm sure all will be good in a couple of weeks


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Evening ladies,

What a poo day with the weather!  I have been at work all day so not too bad.  

wp- hi huni, hope you having a good weekend......11 days!!!

QA- hey hun, bet you are out somewhere keeping fit?  xx

Caz- sounds like you have had a busy day too, doing a spring clean?  bet you are sat there now with a well deserved drink?  I could murder a drink!!  I am so skint this month, had a few bloody birthdays, typical eh!!  and also my hair needs a colour on it, feel like a right old tramp!!  
Ells- You aswell with the cleaning thing going on!!    mind you, the weather is pants so limits everything doesnt it!  Hope you are     still, not long to go now!    have you made any lush homemade food this weekend?

ckay- hey Preggers!!!!!  great news on the line getting darker, I bet you and DH are over the moon...have you told any family members yet?

Bev- keep up that    we are all right behind you !!  xx

Witters- I bet it was hard waiting for the 12 week scan this time, I can absolutely imagin that waiting for the scan is a very anxious time too, along with the 2ww, how do we do it eh!!  Have you found out the sex of the new baby?
At work today a colleague bought her 1 week old son in...OMG he was delicious!!  I didnt want to give him back!!  

 everyone else...hope you are all having an ace weekend..xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say eveining all, just a quickie as I have friends about to arrive for nibbles, drinks and Wii  

So hodge my fitness today has been housework and Wii  

Congrats Ani on the marvolous 5  

We had a call from Jacki at the clinic today telling us DH repeat SA was normal this week so the abnormal one last month must have been a blip   woohoo.

gotta go....


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA, great news about DH's sperm test hun. Have a great night

Hodgson,   thanks hun.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, that's great news about DH's swimmers!  I bet that put him in a better mood and feeling all macho again   The sperm quality actually relates to 3 months prior, so maybe he was ill Novemberish time?  Whatever, good to hear things are good in that department 

Hodge, the weather has been pants.  DH was doing some bits outside but kept dry in all his 'visit PeJe' stuff - wax jacket, hat and boots   Bless him, he just get's on with things without any grumbles   It was very hard to wait for the 12 week scan.  Especially seeing that this time, symptoms were very few and far between, always gets that head wondering where it shouldn't   The sonographers are very good though and go straight to the heart first to put your mind at rest, then you can lay back and enjoy the rest.  Must admit, it was nice to avoid the old dildo cam this time!!  As before, we are keeping gender a suprise.  Keilidh seems to think it's a girl who will be called Bluebelle   but I keep reminding her that it may be a boy, we won't know until it comes out.  She then tells Myles again in a very patronising voice, so funny   Looking forward to end of April as we have a 4D booked


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge - 11ish days to go, where has the time gone, 13 for you so are goiing to be very close Hun xx

Witters - 4D scan sounds amazing, did you have one with the twins?  I can imagine it was torture waiting 12 weeks, everything is a wait isn't it xx

Ells - Sending you some more     vibes, not long now xx

Bev - You too     vibes xx

QA - So pleased DH SA was just a blip, so is it back to IVF for you now? xx

CKay - Wonderful the test got darker so thrilled for you both xx

Hello to all the other ladies xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

Witters I know I would want to find out the sex I am so impatient its great that you arent as its a nice surprise. 4d I would want one of those to did you get one with M&K

QA Thats great news I remember when DH got his first one back and it was great, then I can remember it had dropped dramatically he still doesnt speak about it that much but the last one for us showed it had increased again so its all good

Hodge I bet babe was lovley and bet it made the day go a little quicker

AFm we ordered pizza I had one beer yes you have read it right one beer and I am bored out of my brains. DP is tired and grumpy and I have left him downstairs to watch his one true love Footy ARGHHHHHHH

There is nothing on tv so think I might watch a rerun of CSI

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, we had a 4D with M&K, it was really good and lovely to atch them interact.  You see them as actual babies rather than just bones as it were.  We had it done early (24 weeks) with them due to the room, but had another booked for 29 weeks as at the 24w, they were still pretty tiny and skinny still.  Sadly, we didn't get to have that one as my waters broke about 3 hours earlier, so was in labour ward instead   This time, it will be at 28 weeks, so we shall see...

Caz, glad you enjoyed pizza and one beer!  Too bad about the TV choice, I agree, absolutely nothing on tonight!  So glad my DH isn't into footy at all!!  I hope the result was a good one to cheer yours up


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning Everyone

I have just written the longest post and lost it arghHHHHHHHhhhh

I have put together a list of everyone is is coming on Sat 10th itlooks like its going to be at 1pm I did try and book it online but they only go up to 4 people. Can you let me know if you are def coming or if I have missed anyone and huge apologeese if I have but here goes

1 Caz.s - Caz   )Caroline)
2 Monkey 
3 Waiting Patiently - 
3 Once Sock - 
4 Fingerscrossed - 
5 Hodge - 
6 BAE 
7 QA -
8 V1 - 
9 Ells - 
10 Ckay - 
11 Suedulux - 
12
13
14

I did put everyones names but then I thought oops this is public and might not want it so deleted them but I dont mind mine is quite obvious!!!!

Have a great weekend and will get on later again today

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Caz yes I definately coming - can't wait!!  

Witters - yes DH was ill with Flu in November so that probably did affect SA. And yes he was in a great mood after that  

WP - I didn't speak to jacki, DH did, but he said she said we will still go down the ICSI route.

How is everyone else?

Last night was a good evening - played on the Wii with some friends, was a very good girl and had no alcohol (have been T-Total since valentines day ) just ate lots of food instead   Am failing miserably on thie weight watchers stuff  
Am just relaxing today, and debating a PJ day


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Caz, Yeah I'm definitely coming should be good.
Sorry to hear your'e not feeling well, one beer you must be ill  

x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Caz.s 
Yay ,  10th April  1pm yep  deffo!  for  me. Happy for you to  use  my real name  too.

am sooo excited . not been to a meet up for ages ! 

And this one will be extra  good as  were all at the same clinic, I was amazed how many we  are !

* A few of us are having a  mini  meet up  at Tichfield  Mill on Saturday 12.30, for a light lunch, just  so 
we'll  know a few  people before hand , and maybe car share for the big  met up  

so far  its   me  AQGirl  and  Hodgeson101 , would anyone else like to  join us ?  

Luv  sue  


Luv  sue


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Afternoon everyone,

Hey Caz, yep I am defo coming 10th April, really looking forward to it!
By the way ladies, my name is Rachael, sounds better than Hodgson eh!!   happy for you ladies to know my name as we will soon find out when we meet anyway.. 
Looks like it will be a good turn out too..xx
I know what you mean about last nite, the TV is crap, and today it isnt much better!!!  May take a walk into Whiteley and window shop lol..x
1 Beer, thats bloody good going!!! 

Monkey- lol your post made me giggle!!!  xx  hope your okay hon. 

QA- PJ day sounds like a plan to me, thats what Sundays are all about, relax day..     I have to say that you have done really well with the NIL alcohol and the fitness too.. 

Hi everyone else, will catch up later for personals...xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

still in PJ's......


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey hey hey

yes i will def be comin im really looking forward to it, i think its going to be a really really nice day.
hope everyone is ok

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

i been out for a lovely carvery and eton mess and now feel like going to explode. DP snoring already on the sofe (he nicked my seat) I am now bored and seriously debating weather to go and have a snooze to

Really looking forward to the 10th 

QA Still in the pj's I think I bout to go and put my civvies on (jogging pants & sweat tops) very soon 

Helens hows you hun xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah im good, im going to friends for a roast tonight so im looking forward to that very full feeling aswell, bring it on.
pretty board aswell sundays are very boring!!!!!
Enjoy ur snooze

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I am bored so all I can do is think about sleeping dp is and I cant drive anywhere as I have had a beer and I wont drive if I have even had one

Enjoy your roast hun

Oh and good luck for tommorrow you must be excited nervous scared everything


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Caz sorry to hear your bored...I'm going to explode too as I have done nothing but eat all day. Had lots of nibbles, dip, crisps and dough nuts   can't stop munching (must be bored too). I totally reccomend the slob look today


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Caz, I'm definately coming, think Birdey (Kirst) said she wanted to come too xxx

Chilling out today in the garden and on the sofa    

enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Girlies

Caz - I'll be there on the 10th xx

QA - You got dressed yet?  

One Sock - Enjoy your roast, so much nicer when someone else cooks it xx

BAE, Ells - Not much longer now is it? xx

Hodge - Did you go for your walk? xx 

AFM - Cooking a roast at the mo, then have ironing to do (boring!!!), can't believe only another 10 days til AF is due!!!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Afternoon everyone,

POP!!!  POP POP!!!  Sorry ladies, that was my Tummy, just eaten a Roast Dinner, eaten Wayyyy too much me thinks!  I could murder a glass of red wine now, but wont give in.....errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   
Had a bit of a clean out today, we have been in our house nearly 2 years and we still have boxes to unpack in the Study, thing is, we have nowhere to put half of it and it does my head in!!  We live in a Town house and fnd ourselves dumping the crap in the top bedroom, its starting to annoy me now!    I dunno about you ladies, but do you have a place in the house where crap is dumped?  ooo and also a drawer in the kitchen with crap in it too??

WP- hey hun, nah didnt quite make the walk, but managed an hour in the gym, mind you, think I have just put back on all the calories that I burnt off! 
TX is just round the corner now hon, it certainly has gone fast!!
Enjoy the Roast!  

BAE- hi hon, the weather has been lovely, dont blame you sitting in the garden, love it!  How are things with you?

Caz- did you have your nap in the end?
eaton mess!!!!!!!!!! ohhh yummmmmmmyyyyyyyy!!!!  

QA- Are you still in PJ's??  I love days like that, I call them Monge days....love em!

Onesock- Do you start new job tomorrow    

Ells - hey hun, how are you bearing up??    

hellloooo everyone else, hope you have had a fab Sunday..xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening Everyone

Hodge POP POP I was like that earlier too I didnt go to sleep I took the beast for a walk  I know me and exercise the porblem is we are both lazy female dogs  We use to use our spare room as the junk room we didnt decorate it for over two years it had everything in there and I got to the point where I was like it needs to be done and now!!!!

QA Still in those pjs hun I am now in civies on the sofa watching come dine with me and shock I am starting to feel hungary I have no idea why as I think I ate for England today

BAE Weather has def improved today I didnt even mind taking picking the dog poo up today!!!

WP Hows the roast going

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Today is officially slob and pop day  

I'm still eating (humous and pitta bread) and yep still in PJ's


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Caz - Roast was yummy thanks, don't cook them often as theirs only the 2 of us xx

Hodge - we all have those rooms my spare room is just like that, we've been here almost 2 years and have so much to do, whole house needs decorating, so everything just gets dumped in the spare room  

QA -  

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

WP I am like you I can never be bothered with a roast for two of us, it costs more to buy it all for just two than it does to go get a carvery!!!

QA I love slobbing out sundays too

we just got hurt locker on sky movies and going to get more food and then slob out already have the blankets out I got my hoummous carrot sticks (trying to be good) but ruined it coz I also brought pringles!!!!

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjoy Caz, let us know if it's worth a watch x


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL, I am so glad that I am not the only one who has a junk room after 2 years still!  

Caz- yum, pringles are soooo much nicer, I dont know about you, but I can easily stuff a whole tube of them in 1 sitting!!  OMG I could murder some now,  
Where did you go for the cavery?

QA- Hummos and Pitta, hey thats very healthy! have you tried Gherkins dipped in Hummos?  Gherkins are NIL points in weight watchers..x

WP- I am with you and Caz on the cooking Roast for 2 thing, it just seems that it takes hours to cook and just minutes to eat eh!  

Slop slop...pop pop.....LOL I can feel a WINDY nite looming!!


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

omg im so so so full up, roat chicken and then cherry crumble, wow that was good.
im ready for bed now, hope the first day goes ok tomorrow, aaarrggghhhh!!!
sleep tight everyone
Helen x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Mmmmmmmm cherry crumble yummy   Goodluck for tomorrow Onesock


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Onesock I am sure all will go fine.

Sorry for lack of personals do much to catch up on and so little time- overcoming a d and v bug here- all of us have had it....yuck 

Catch up in the week.

L


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

cheers everyone, im scared but excited.
D and V not nice, hope u all feel better soon, better out than in!!!!

H x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Onesock, good luck for tomorrow sweetie.

Hodge, hope you havent popped yet  .

QA - cherry crumble - yummy  .

Caz, I am pretty sure I will be there on the 10th. Its going to be nice to see everyone.

LAM sorry you are all poorly, hope it disappears as soon as it came  . Plenty of fluids.

Anneken, how are you feeling? Are you booked for ET tomorrow? If so good luck sweetie.

Bev hun how are you doing? Have you gone  yet. I know I have  , DH has been brilliant looking after me, feeling tired had to have a snooze this afternoon. I  its a good sign. Are you testing Wednesday.

Ckay I bet you are both still on  .

V1 how are you doing hun?

Misty how's the jabbing going?

Monkey any luck with the clinic? Sending you big  .

Witters how are you doing hun? Is this week the gas metre move?

WP how are you hun? Hope the ironing wasnt too bad.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay.

AFM well I think i have gone totally  , I promised myself that I wouldnt symptom spot - yeah right  . I think that any 'symptoms' I have/had are from the prog support, still feel okay and still have my PMA (at the moment) . Hope everyone has a good week next week I hope to be able to keep the BFP's coming     .

PUPO Mantra!
[fly]*This has worked I am pregnant*[/fly]

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, yes, gas meter move at the end of the week   Sure you will continue the BFP flow    Hope your Mum has a REALLY happy birthday!

Caz, sadly, the 10th is out for us   Hopefully it will be great and I'll make the next one 

Socks, good luck today!!

Ani, best of luck for transfer!

LAM, sorry to hear you have all been poorly 

CKay, how are you feeling?  Sunk in yet?

Bev, how are you holding out?  Hardest part now! 

PJ day?  Can't do them!  I always need to get up, washed and dressed otherwise I really don't function at all!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, as for the junk room - yep, we have one too!  Well, tell a lie, we have junk areas, guarenteed to find something in every room    As for not unpacking in two years, whilst clearing out, we got reminded of the full kitchen units and bathroom 3 piece suite which we bought 10 years ago! Yes, you read it right.  We have put up with the dated 1970 style kitchen and bathroom since we moved in over 10 years ago whilst all along having brand new replacements taking up space in other rooms!  Now you can understand why I was quite happy to see it all ripped out and knocked down!  We are now using the new (? can I use that word for it's age?  ) stiff in our tempory kitchen and toilet!   What are we like?


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witter I can now understand yr frustration. I have been getting upset coz we have had a bathroom suite in the loft or under the bed for 18 months. Shame you can't make it will def have to get you to the next one 

Hope everyone has recovered from there roasts at the wkd I know I still am. Hurt locker was good it wasn't as good asni expected after the hype but still worth a watch our blokeys would love it

have great day everyone xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hate watching things after good reviews, somehow, it is always a let down.  Should really watch it, then read the reviews   Glad you still enjoyed it though...

My advice - fit that bathroom now before it becoms part of the furniture!  In the end, it was very normal for us to have a bath up on end in the corner of the kitchen   We hope this build will rid us of our bad habits!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one as I am at work.. 

Witters and Caz- about the bathrooms, isnt it funny what we store in our houses eh!!  I can see why you have the frustrations!  

I have my set up appt tomorrow, my friend was gonna come with me as DH is on a course....well she has let me down, I am now going on my own so now feeling more anxious now.   

Hope you all have a good day!

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awwwww, Hodge, sorry to hear that  Shame I have school runs, or else I would come with you


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Bless ya Hodge if i wasn't teaching tomoz I would have come....You'll be fine though


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Mwwwahhhh, you ladies are so sweet!! 

I really appreciate the thought of you all offering to come with me!    ..

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge I am on a course all day is there anyone else that can go with you xx

witters we had a toilet in the lounge for six months before I forced dp to hide it under the bed. Bathroom is goining to get done this yr we had to put it on hold last year as I was made redundant

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, you must have a high bed!  Get it plumbed in there, will make nightime toilet trips much easier  

Hodge, sure you will be fine


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

It's that spare room bed. It's like a cabin bed the niece and nephew argue over who going to stay in it when they sleep over. And yeah thinking bout it might make those visits late night easier lol

xx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi ladies 

can I join.. are we talking wessex fertilty in Shirley?? Freya clinic

If so - I went there for my second round (well, 1st FET, had IVF there two years ago, had severe OHSS and we sent straight to hosp.. lost one twin, but other carried on fine till 22 weeks when we found out he was too poorly to live outside the womb, so we had to terminate - James was otn on Aug 10th and cremated o 26th Aug 2007.)

this time had FET on 23rd Feb, BFP on 9th April.... all ok - exhausted, bloated, dizzy and nauseous... got scan 30th March - but totally terrified of ectopic..... didn't have this worry last time.. was too busy nearly dying - didn't have much time to think about anything else.... but this time I am scared - trying to remain positive, but wouldlove some advice.... never had an ectopic before so no real reason to think it would be.. just want that scan to be sure....

can anyone help??

Raine 

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi and welcome Raine!  Yes, we are all talking about the same clinic   Sorry to hear of your double loss   Tht must have been so difficult what with the OHSS too   

Congratulations on this new BFP though!  I'm sure it will be a much more successful outcome   I think that the wait for the scan is so hard and it is normal to have all these drastic thoughts.  Obviously it can happen, but as you say, no reason to think it will.  Try to remain positive and the 30th isn't too far away now   From reading threads, ectopic pregnancies are pretty rare and those that do suffer with them literally suffer as they make themselves known.  Unfortunately, you are very early and your scan date is the earliest to take a peek at bubba for reassurance.  Before then and it will be too early to see any heart beat which will set off a whole new set of worries.  We are here for you and will support you through your wait


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ladies

 Raine welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your previous tx, hopefully you'll find all the answers on here (I'm afraid I cannot avise you). One thing you'll definately get here is all the support, friendship and   in the world   Everyone on here are at different stages and are a font of knowlegde.   on   and wishing you the best of luck xx

I received my confirmation letter for set-up appt from the clinic today with drugs prescription, didn't realise they have to deliver before appt, which means sometime this week   I think I will have to get them to deliver to work as I cannot get time off this week. I hope they are happy to deliver to the guard room   I'm teaching all day thurdsay and friday so will have to leave it there until I finish work. I have read then can provide a cool box so may have to do that. Hopefully they will ring soon...


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks!!

I guess it's a waiting game all the way through really isn't it.... I'll get through this scan, then there'll be geting to 12 weeks, then it'll be the nuchal fold, then it'll be getting past the stage when we found James was poorly.... then it'll be getting to the end... the a whole new load of worries start!!!!! ha ha... I guess from now it never ends!!

well... good luck to all on here, we all after the same thing, and if I can be of any support to anyone.... (whe I get myself sorted!! ha ha) then if I can help, I'd be pleased to...

thanks...

xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

Raine: Welcome to the thread, so sorry to hear of you loss but congratulations on your bfp.
You'll find lots of support on this thread, I'm sorry but I can't help you on the ectopic maybe someone else will be able to help you 

I phoned the clinic again today and made my follow up appointment for the 26th April which was the earliest one they had, does anyone know what's involved in this appointment?

Will do personals later
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, how exciting!  I bet your tummy jumped as reality set in reading the letter!  I had my meds delivered to work and it is very descreet (or was back then)  Only the trigger shot needed to go in the fridge which I got direct from the clinic at an appointment, so I was uneffected by that requirement.  It is worth asking when the medical company calls you and as you said, perhaps request a cool bag if they are able.

Monkey, the follow up is likely to run over what happened in the last treatment, if there is any reason for the outcome and then any ways they can improve on a new cycle.  If you have any worries or questions, jot them down now ready to bombard them!  Be honest about how you felt about the treatment you received and indeed how you felt physically and mentally.  Remember, this is not something to be shy about or obliging, any extra info, good or bad will only give them extra fact to work with to improve your next attempt at mummyhood.   How are you feeling? 

Raine, yes, a whole new load of waiting and worrying begins!  Just try to focus on small goals, rather than the big finale or it will drive you mad   I am just now reaching a pretty comforting point in the fact that I can feel bubba move which is very reassuring - until it goes quiet for a bit!  Some get a doppler for reassurance, but that is only good after 10-12 weeks as you can't hear much before then.  I have one, but haven't used it as I'm too frightened I won't hear anything and will get worried!    As ever, feeling positive and looking after yourself the best you can is the best and pretty much only way to get through this.  Then you have the whole new chaper of Mummyhood...!!  Reading my post it makes us all really weird to be wanting this so much!   It is very much worth every ounce of worry though


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks Witters,

I have plenty of time to start thinking of questions then  

I've not been coping well to be honest, it's been much harder than I could ever imagine.
Don't remember much about last week it's all been a bit of a blur. The worst thing is DH and me
started arguing and he stormed out for a few hours weds night but came back.The stupid thing is 
we don't even know what we were arguing about. We're fine now though and he took me out for 
lunch on Saturday. I guess it will get easier, I just thought that once we got to e/t it was a given, how wrong was I? 
Hows you and bump? 

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww   I'm sorry   This is all so unfair.  What you are going through is perfectly normal, in the long run, it will likely pull you and DH even closer together, you are the one's who need eachother.  Remember, you are full of hormones and grieving still.  I think we all fall victim of the thought that having those embies put back instantly mean it will work.  I am the lucky one, who found that to be true.  I have not experienced a BFN on a treatment cycle.  Yes, my fresh cycle didn't work out, but I didn't get to transfer either.  I only know BFN's from natural or clomid cycles.  I can guess how it must feel, but cannot admit or even try to understand how you must be feeling at this point.

My DH is the same, sometimes, when something important to him mixes him up and is beyond his control, he gets over emotional and annoyed at himself and the world that he cannot make it all better to stop me hurting so much.  Rather than a big blow out, he gets in the car and goes for a drive to think things over.  When he is removed from the pressure built up, he thinks things through and finds some logical answer and a way to jump over that hurdle and onto something more positive.  Reading your post reminded me of him.  He is not angry or upset with you, he is angry and upset for you.  He is in protective mode.  Glad that you were able to enjoy a nice lunch 

You need to give yourselves time to grieve and work things out in your mind.  You will become stronger and able to face the future again, even put yourself through a whole new treatment when you never thought you would.  You are strong and can get over this, but in the meantime, go with the flow of your body and emotions and things will look brighter


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks witters - it really is beginning to feel real  

 Monkey xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Caz and QA and Helen– all that talk of food, roasts,  and carvery’s it’s made me search my kitchen cupboards  – I have nothing nice to eat!!!  Caz – I can’t come on 10th am away  for birthday weekend  (well done DH) – would love to see you all another time so if another meet up happens count me in.

Hodge – don’t fold on the wine, in the end you forget what it tastes like it’s been so long for me!!  Still think I could nicely polish one off, but I will not succumb!!!  Good luck tomorrow – hope not too bad going on your own I needed to write stuff down to remember it all, but they give you detailed written info too.  I’d meet you there too if wasn’t working am sure you’ll be OK though they are lovely. 

WP – hope AF arrives sooner rather than later for you, here's a little dance to bring it on!!       

Ells – keep up the PMA    well done I kept swopping from positive to negative.  I hope these next few days don’t drag too much for you. 

Witters – sounds like you’re making progress with the building work  What’s a Doppler?  

Raine –  big welcome – gosh you’ve been on quite a journey- hope not too much waiting for the scan – not long now.  I think people have quite severe pain with ectopic – not sure though – hopefully all will be OK and congrats on your BFP. 

QA – I just had a drugs call too!  They all come in a big coolbox with ice pads in it, so should be OK – not sure though as note said on mine get in fridge as soon as possible.  My mum waited in for mine for me.

Monkey –  good news on follow up appointment, on FF they have somewhere questions to ask at you follow up might be worth taking a look at that for some pointers – think it’s om the main page somewhere.

AFM: Have now done 3 tests!!  It’s gradually sinking in, but still quite cautious.  Think I should stop testing soon!!! The line is as dark as the control now which I hope is good news.  Didn’t do a test this morning – it’s hard not to wonder what is going on inside I do hope everything is developing as it should.  No symptoms to speak of as yet – so all a bit unreal.  Hope embies are just digging deeper and deeper and in for the duration.  DH away for week so I end up focusing on my worries somewhat!  CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Monkey      hope you and DH both feeling better  CKay xxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

QA - when they delivered my drugs for the first treatment it was in a polystirene box with freezer packs in it, so it should be ok.... 

Monkey - they were ever so nice when we went for our follow up last time, and this time they been nice and understanding about what happened last time.. in fat - when we had ET in March, I bawled my eyes out all the way thorugh it... - it remindd me of when I was there the lst time, then that made me think of James... but they were lovely, and they had abviaouly been doing ghere home work, cos they knew why I was feeling that way - I can't really fault them.... what happened to me and DH really drew us together, we have some a strong relationship, he just gets annoyed sometimes if he thinks I am hurting, but thats only cos he loves me and wants to protect me.. as I am sure that is the same for you two.. 

nice to be talking to those who are going through similiar things, but are also local.... I really hope it all woks out for us all,   wessex does have a good history, doesn't it....

oh well, another day almost gone (supposed to be working form home, but feels  little too dizzy to work too hard) - DH wil be home soon, and I can cook tea, and go to bed - that'll be one less day to wait for scan!!! ha ha

Raine
xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks witters  

QAGirl: When my drugs were delivered I was away for the day so my neighbour took them in for me,
the ones which needed to go into the fridge were in a cool box and can stay there for several hours so you should be ok  

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, stap away from the test sticks!  I think you are pregnant!!!   A doppler is something you hold on your belly around where the baby is and it will enable you to hear baby's heart beating.  Before 10 weeks, all you can really hear is the placenta blood flow or your own heart beat.  You know when you get baby's as it sounds like a galloping horse   My symptoms never really started until 6/7 weeks, you are 4/5 weeks, so enjoy the breather before they kick in   Having said that, being sick with no moment's notice can be oddly reassuring!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies, just have to be patient and wait for the drug company to phone and then I'll work out the finer details x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG Busy afternoon chatting

CK   Shame you cant come I remember now next time and STAY AWAY FROM THOSE PEE STICKS  You are preggers

Raine Welcome Huge congrats on BFP a fefw of us our meeting up on 10th April for lunch in Southampton you are more than welcome to join us

Moneky I was like you the first time I thought once we got to et that was it, it was a dead cert How wrong was I. The pain does ease but then the reality is always there for the next tx, DP and I have some troubles as well IF can break up a relationship you just neeed to talk about it or in my case not as DP cant handle it at the mo its still too raw

QA Great news on the drugs it gets exciting when they arrive

AFM I am home meant to be doing wages again but as you can see this is much more fun

hope everyone has had a good day big   to all xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello everyone- feeling better today 

Raine- welcome to the thread- sorry for your loss but also congratulations on your BFP- its really hard waiting till the scan but try and enjoy your pregnancy- as other have said I think you would have a lot of pain if you had an eptopic- keep us informed 

Monkey-   to you and DP.

CKAy- you are prgnant- the 2ww til the first scan is longer than the 2ww to find out if your pregnant- try and stay relaxed and enjoy the early days- start yourself a journal or something... as witters says the symptons can suddenly appear and although reassuring can be annoying after a while.

Ells and Bev- keep up the PMA.... fingers crossed for you both- hope you are both resting and drinking plenty.

QA- The freezer blocks that come with the drugs should do the trick for a few hours.. they are huge... its all starting- well done.

Witters- bathrooms in the kitchen- how will you cope with a finished and organised house? lol- hope they can get moving with the build later this week.
CAz- hope that you get your bathrrom sorted this year as well.

AFM- All boys including DH much better. Men do make a meal out of being ill though.

Back later

L


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi again

LAM Glad all your boys are feeling better D&V Can be horrid especially at the same time not pleasant!!

1 Caz.s - Caz  )Caroline)
2 Monkey 
3 Waiting Patiently - 
3 Once Sock - 
4 Fingerscrossed - 
5 Hodge - 
6 BAE 
7 QA -
8 V1 - 
9 Ells - 
10 Birdey 
11 Suedulux - 

Ok I have amended the list, is there any other ammendments if not I will try and book it tommorrow for 1pm

xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon everyone

welcome to raine, this site is amazing, u will become hooked very quickly, this is my second home lol hehe.
ive just got home form my first day at work, i feel pretty deflated, and not sure why, just didnt get the fibes form the place or the people, but i think i was kidding myself that i would feel any different, i was so excited, but the 1st day is pretty strange so i think i just need to take it day at a time.
mmmm 
hope everyone is ok
H x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Raine, welcome to the thread hun, sorry to read your history.  I hope that you will soon be able to relax and enjoy your new BFP hun.

Monkey, we put our questions in a letter and sent it in to the clinic before our appointment so that we wouldnt forget to ask anything.  It was still hard and I think I cried all the way through the appointment but took a lot away from it.  We spent almost 2 hours with both Sue and Jacqui and didnt feel rushed at all.  I think because it is such a hard meeting emotionally it is worth writing down what you want and need to know about the cycle.  I am sure you have loads of quetions but if you want any more PM me hunni.   .

QA the drugs should be fine in the packaging, just dont put them by any heat sources.  The cool box should keep them cool for at least 12 hours.  I had mine delivered to my parents, they arrived at 9am and I didnt pick them up until gone 7pm and they were fine.

Witters hope the gas metre move goes well this week.  It must be a great milestone as then the work will really take off.

Caz, wages - boring.  I popped in to work today for an hour and managed to break my new draws and my printer   .

Onesock how are you doing hun?

Ckay, I have always been told not to read anything into the colour of lines, 2 lines are 2lines, enjoy your next 8 months sweetie.  

Anneken how did you get on today?

Bev, how are you doing?       

WP how are you doing?

Hodge, what times your appointment?  I could come with you if you like?

How is everyone else?  

AFM well the negative gremlins have set in, feeling pretty sure that this hasnt worked again.  I seem to have picked up a sore throat and cold which is not a good sign for my immunes - its a sign that they have flared up   .  Feeling very    that my body has let me and our embies down again.  Cant explain it.  All the supposed symptoms that I have had/having can be put down to the prog support. I dont want to test on Thursday as i dont want to see that solitary line again   .  I am going to ask the clinic to do a BETA to see if there is/was anything there.  Sorry for being negative girls but just cant shake it off.  On a positive note, we are not going to give up, I am more determined then ever to get our dream but we will be going abroad as just wont be able to afford UK clinic prices and immune tx.  I will be looking in to more tests and exams to see if there is anything else going on.  Arghhh this is such a hard journey.  Sorry again ladies.

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

ells 

dont ever be SORRY!!!!! its what we are here for, u can say anything u want and we'll never judge u, its hard when the docs and drugs have done there part and now u have to put ur trust into ur body. but try not to loose all hope, its not over til the fat lady sings and im not singing!!!! lol hehehe
just see how the next few days go, and we are all here when ever u need to sound off, im send u a huge hug, x x x x 
Helen x x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Ells dont be sorry you  have been massive support for everyone and its only antural for you to have a wobbly day and this is gonna work for you i know it is, stay positive and thinking of you
kirst x


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Good afternoon all.

Well, all in all, my first day at work was pretty fab.

Lovely new colleagues, I think I will settle in perfectly.

At 3.50 I became PUPO!               

Im sitting gingerly on the sofa, hoping that it hasn't fallen out! 

Hope you are all well.

Love Anneken


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

anneken
glad ur first day went well, better than mine i think!!!! congrats om being pupo, how many did u have put back
H x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats Anneken - they wont fall out hun, sneezing, coughing, going to the loo nowt is gonna shift those little beauties.  Just remember to relax and take it east this evening and no housework or heavy lifting   .  Glad the first day went well.

Helen, kirst thank you     .  Helen you did make me   , I am feeling like the all time greatest fat lady at the moment as I have done soooooooo little exercise during the last 2 weeks and eaten loads   , will be doing something about that though!  Kirst, thank you hun   I hope you're right!  

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells Please remember all the wonderful advice you gave me and got me through the bad 2ww. Please dont give up yet and remember no symptom or every sympton under the sun does not mean a bfp or a bfn. Remember the postivness you had last week and try and get it back the last week is the hardest.

Helen Sorry your first day was a bit pants, its always hard to settle into a new job I am still trying 6 months later.

Anneken Congrats on being PUPO did you manage to get any frosties

 xx


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

oh blimey, im so ditsy!

We had one put back, and managed to freeze one!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats great hun we also have one frosty not sure when we are going to use it yet I am enjoying having a life for a little while eating and drinking rubbish

Ells I have been thinking about tx abroad as money is really tight I think that is something to think about after we go for the immune testing

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ani, congrats on being PUPO and for a fab first day! Yay for a frostie too! Hopefully this is just the beginning of good things 

Socks, sorry your first day wasn't as good   You never know, tomorrow should be better? 

Ells,   Aww, don't give up before you know for certain   The sore throat and cold could have got you as your body is coping with it's hopeful new residents   for reference, I had an awful cough and cold a few days before this BFP and it continued for a good 5 weeks until my body sorted itself out.  Obviously you know more about your body and it's immunity, but I'm not giving up just yet 

DH spent ages at the weekend (as ever, easy things are never straight forward  ) setting up a camera aimed at the building site.  It is scheduled to take pictures every few hours, so hopefully at the end of the build, we can create a 'fast forward' video clip of it going up   Plus it means whilst I am busy on FF, I can flick to the camera to spy as to how many tea breaks they have   They are aware of it, but should be fun!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Anneken on being PUPO, hope you rest up tonight xx

Ells huni moan away hun get it off your chest and regain that      

Onesock I'm sure work will get better, first day is always the worst


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies,

Witters   the camera sounds like a really good idea. I will suggest to my DH for when we have our works done.  Thank you for staying positive for me   .

QA thank you   , I'm hoping that my PMA is trickling back     .

Caz, I have done quite a bit of research - PM me if you want anymore info.  There are alot to choose from.  The ones we are looking at are in Poland and ICSI works out at £1200-1500 depending on the exchange rates.  So much cheaper and their success rates are over 60% .

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OK how can you change your profile pic to your own personal photo?


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Evening Ladies

Ells - Huni, don't be sorry, that's what this site is for, I am really   that you are wrong and they are snuggling in for the journey sending you a top up of       xxx

QA - Yeah, things are moving for you, mention to them you won't be able to put in fridge straight away, I didn't get cool box or anything xx

Hodge - Huni, I was thinking the same as the other ladies, but you'll be fine tommorow, she won't tell you anything that isn't already written in your pack, she also gave us leaflets for how to do each of the drugs   xx

Witters - Have fun spying   that sounds good though once it's all done will be interesting to watch xx

Anneken - Congratulations on being PUPO, did you opt for one? xx  Glad 1st day went well too xx

One sock - So sorry you're first day didn't go as expected hope it gets better   xx

Monkey -   for you and DH, not had IVF BFN, but 3 with IUI it is hard I know xx

Caz - Hope you found the motivation to do wages xx

Raine - Helo and welcome, congratulations on your BFP, sorry you've had such a difficult journey so far xx

Ckay - Thanks for the dance, still just over a week to go before it's due, pretty sure your pregnant now hun, don't worry too much about the colour of the line xx

Bev - How are you feeling? xx

LAM - Glad your all feeling better xx

AFM - Nothing much to report, nothing happening work hectic as ever, think I might need to take some time out after ET and try and stay relaxed.  Someone lent me a deep relaxation CD so am going to try that tonight, thinking of getting Zita West's one has anyone tried it? xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Eveninig Ladies,

Ells: Please don't give up, we haven't   If you were to give me advice right now you would tell me to keep positive and not to read too much into any of the symptoms, so I suggest you take note.  You still have 3 days to go and this is the hardest part, sending you lots of    
BAE: Almost there, how you feeling? 
Hodgeson: Sorry to hear your friend let you down, I work near the clinic so if you need me to come with you I will try to get out of work for a bit, you'll be fine they explain everything and give you a chart, don't be afraid to say if there is something you dont understand. 
anneken: Congrats on being PUPO, glad your first day went well  
onesock: It can take a while to settle into a new job, hope tomorrow is better for you  
LAM:Glad your'e feeling better  
Ckay: Stay away from the pee sticks   I'm so pleased for you and DH. Thanks for the info on the site, I'll go and check it out  
CJH: How's our new mum? Hope your'e recovering well  

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, not much going on really, one of the nurses finally phoned me today a week after I needed them and apologised for not getting back to me, there were a few medical issues I was concerned about but everything is ok now.

Have a good evening
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Monkey you are right but i can never listen to my own advice   .  Glad the nurses phoned you back, I would definitely mention that at your follow up   .

WP I would try and schedule some time off after EC and ET, the less stress you are under the better   .  I have the Zita West cd, I tend to fall asleep before it finishes and then get woken up with a jump when she starts talking again at the end   .  It is very relaxing and I find it helpful.

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Thanks Hun, I have provisionally booked off 5 days, but was running around today and started thinking I don't want to put myself under this stress during 2ww, will see how it goes.  Think I will invest in the CD xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Just popping in to let you know that I gave birth to a little boy - William Paul last Monday (15th) 10 days early, but not a moment too soon.  7lb 4oz.  

Just getting to grips with feeding    Probably wont be back on for a while now, just finding time to go to the loo is difficult at the moment  

Thanks to everyone here who has supported me through all my tx, from clomid, charting to OHSS and finally IVF BFP.  

Good luck to everyone TTC - REMEMBER: Infertility, in most cases, is a temporary condition.

Lots of love to all,
PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations on becoming a mummy Pod you must be so proud     .  We look forward to the piccies once you are in a routine.   

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Poddy huge huge congrats to both you and mr Poddy

its looks like ya little un couldnt wait to meet his mum and dad

cant wait to see some pics take care xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

PoDdy on the birth of your new bundle   of joy        

I've been a naughty girl and scived from college tonight...


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

QA You naughty girl enjoy yr evening of doing nothing xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz how do I add a photo to my profile? I want to add my furbaby


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok you have to go to your profile then you go to Forum Profile Information

then I will upload my own picture:

good luck hun cant wait to see the pic xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I did that but nothing comes up   I clicked on upload my own pic and then clicked browse and tried uploading pic that way...


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I am sure that is the way I did it just had a look again and yeah I am sure, I cant change the pic to test as I dont have any pics on this laptop

maybe one of the others can help xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

ok thanks for trying x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats interesting......I can upload a pic from my laptop that I down loaded but not my own photos....


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I believe it all depends on size too, perhaps your pics are too big?  Can you re-size them?

PoDdy, huge congratulations!  I too would love to see pics when you are ready.  I know how busy you are likely to be from now on   I hope that labour went well with no difficulties   10 days early?  I bet that was quite nice, lovely weight too   Well done!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

qa really lost now, like the pic tho

witters did you catch any extra cups of tea today with the builders

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OK am guessing my pics are too big, don't know how to make them smaller   Never mind will stick with burying my head in the plant lol


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

so its a portrait ok understand now

I tell you what I am so bored tonight again, really feeling like i have so much i want to do yet I literally cant be arsed I know what  

i think it might be another sleepless night xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, the plant is lost   I ask my DH to shrink mine, hense it being the same picture for years!  I don't know how to re-size either   I'm sure there must be a technical help thread somewhere where they can help?

Caz,   No, they all looked pretty busy on the whole.  It did make me giggle though when the rain started and they all dashed for their coats!  Must admit, didn't do too much spying, it didn't feel right somehow.  I could never be Big Brother!

I know what you mean when you want to do so much, but really can't be bothered.  I feel like that now!  Probably will end up on the sofa watching some drivel on the TV.  Have dinner cooking, so can't start too much anyway - damn  !!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Loved the thought of all the buys running for there coats lol

I have just had a bath so feeling chilled and I think that is where the cant be nothered attitude has come from I have gone to bed already and just sat here with my laptop flicking between sites

QA I think you have to go to the actual picture and then re size it that way I think you need some sort of photoshop programme, sorry cant be much more help

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, you need to resize the picture, then save it and upload the smaller size.  As I say, DH does all that for me so I have no idea as to how what etc.  He is busy with a few bits at the moment, but I will ask him later for you...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

My oh My, 3 pages to catch up on.....we sure do natter!  

Onesock-  1st day of a new job is always daunting, but im sure by Friday you will be loving it and getting used to your new colleagues  

Ells- hey sweetie, you have been a tower of strength for the ladies on here, and its about time we were a shoulder for you to let off your steam, thats what we are all here for, no need to say sorry   , where would we be without FF.  Like the others say, you cant give up, you just dont know until OTD, mother nature works in mysterious ways hon... 

Caz- hi hon, hope you managed to get the wages done, I soo agree that FF is more interesting, well along with Eastenders and Corrie, love em!  DH is on a course so doing funny hours this week so I get the evenings to myself which I love!!  Tee hee..x

WItters- hee  hee the spying sounds fab, I would love all that, espeically if they were upto something they shouldnt!!  and that post that you sent Ells, really was lovely.. 

Monkey- hey hun, great news that the nurse finally called you back, thought that what Ells said about posting them a letter before hand with questions was a great idea...and thanks for the kind offer..x

WP- hey huni, how are you?  cant believe how close we are getting now, I have butterflies in my tummy ( or is that wind )  ??  I also may invest in that Zita west CD. I havent booked any time offwork yet, will defo have the day after Ec and ET, then will go with the flow....me thinks..x

QA- hey your new picture looks great,....and whoop whoop!!  it is really all happening now huni!  

Poddy- mwwaaah, congratulations, I love the name William If I have a boy thats one of the names I would chose...love it!  and also love the words on the end of your post, they are so true...xxx 

Ani- whoop whoop, well done on being PUPO , thats great news, you must feel really great that you have got here.....xxx

Ckay, bless you, I think I would be the same with the Pee sticks, but hey hon YOU ARE PREGNANT, !!  and its been ajourney getting here, here is to plenty of BFP'ss!!!!!!!  

Hello to anyone I have missed sorry...xxxx

hope you all have a fab nite!

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey have just spent the last hour or so reading a sweet lady's diary xx I find them so interesting and a true reflection of this emotional roller coaster!!

Caz I can't work out how to re-size my pics plus the one I did want to use was from 'Venture' a professional pic so defo can't re-size   Such a shame would love to show my beautiful boy off


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Morning everyone
You lot sure can talk- takes me ages to catch up lol    

Ells- Try and stay positive honey, you are aloud a few wobbles- I too had a sore throat and was snuffly in my 2ww- The clinic told me to take paracetomol.... Only a couple more days to go- Fancy breaking stuff in your office when visiting... they will ban you from popping in if your not careful... I think you have a thing for breaking printers lately- thats 2 now isn't it?

Anneken- Congrats on being pupo- try and relax and take it easy- your embryo def won't fall out- but I understand what you mean i felt the same. Glad your first day in your new job went well.

Onesock- Hope you have a better day today- I am sure you will soon settle into your new job- it's always a bit of an anticlimax whn you have really been looking forward to something.

Kirst- How are you hunni?

POdy- Congratulations on the birth of William- a fab weight and lovwly name. Enjoy him. Once you establish your own routine with him it will become easier and you will find time to go the the loo (says she who realised yesterday I hadn't been in 6 hours)

HEllo- CAz, QAgirl, CKAy, Witters and others I have missed.

AFM- having to make notes on a piece of paper to keep up with you all. Trying to organise a naming ceremony for the boys but needs to be to a waxing moon and people family are on holiday during that time- o looks like it will have to be next month....

Have a good day all

L


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Lam - thanks for talk you're right think it is harder waiting to check everything is OK. Only 10 more days to go!!!

Caz - will try and stay away now   

Helen - first days always a bit strange takes time to get to know people and all that.

Ells- it is hard I went from feeling OK to thinking it hasn't worked and making a back up plan. Bear with it as the reality is we all just don't know if it's worked or not until we do the test. Sending you lots of positive vibes, do your mantra. Remember [fly]*WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT.*[/fly] I had no symptoms to speak of towards the end so doesn't mean anything. Remember
Anneken - congrats on being PUPO

Witters - great idea with the camera! 

WP - I have Zita's IVF CD was very good helped me to relax. On it are sessions for pre transfer, post transfer and the 2ww.

Monkey - can't believe nurses took so long to get back to you - hope all OK now.

PoDdy - big congratulations to you   - and best wishes for the next few weeks - hope you manage to get some sleep!

QA - hope night off college good we all deserve a break once in a while 

Hodge - you're gas hope it's under control - I keep saying but just wait til your on Cyclogest apparently makes things worse for the windypops - I've been OK on it though

Bev - hope all OK with you on the 2ww xxx

AFM: Working from home this morning report writing must get on, but this is too distracting!! Must get on, I've spent half an hour reading and catching up with you all. Nothing new to report from me. CKay xxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi ladies
Please forgive me - not had time to catch up on all I have missed but I have seen some wonderful, exciting posts.
Poddy - congratulations! Wondeful name and healthy weight - enjoy him. You beat me to it by a day ! Know what you mean about having little time, but it gets easier!
Ckay - huge congratulations!!!! You did it!!!! The wait til scan is hard, but you have done so well, only 9/10? days to go before you will see your little one(s)!
Congratulations to the PUPO ladies - fantastic news Annekin!
Welcome to Raine - soory to hear about your loses, this time i pray it will be different for you.
Ells - wobbling is allowed, i convinced myself that i would get a bfn, was researching costs of tx abroad, second mortgages, you name it! But it turned out to be a bfp and i am hoping and praying it will for you too.
sorry about all the others i have missed, will try and catch up later.

afm - back at home for a couple of days and enjoying the twins. Have ds birthday part to sort out on sunday - so far 25 little 4-5 year olds - i pray for a mild sickness bug to cut down the scary numbers!! 


cjh x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, I hope you are able to agree a date with all your family for the Boys' special day 

CKay, go on, get that report done, then you can have fun here!

CJH, goodness!  You are one busy mummy!  How bad am I thinking I would rain off a party?  Could you go somewhere where thay do all the work?  What do you have planned?  I bet the numbers will be high, just for the Mum's to see your new babes   

Well, I am thankful for my reminder alarm!  What with everything going on, if it wasn't for that, I would have missed my MW appointment!  Thankfully, I got there bang on time and nobody even knew!  All is good, measuring 24 weeks and HB good and strong.  I have booked my gestational diabeties test which I never had last time.  This MW seems more thorough though.


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Morning all....

hope you all feeling positive again today??  

well.. somehow I managed to take aother day off today - so will probably be on here most of the time.... love it ...

my boss is so sweet, and is insisting that i go off sick today... was working from home yesterday, but she sys i need to rest, and possibly take tomorrow off too....

time seems to go quicker whenn i here anyway... so it's good!!! by the time i go to work, will be the end of the week, and next thing you know it'll be scan day!!! yey

thanks to everyone who sent me good wishes.. mentioned you all in my little chats to Him upstairs last night when i couldn't sleep... hopefully He was listening....

hows everyone??


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

LAM I hope you get a date sorted out for the naming ceremony. I bet that will be such a lovely day for you and your friends and family. Thank you for your comments BTW - still have a sore throat  . Yes I have broken a few too many things but the printer and the draws really werent my fault this time honest  .

Witters, glad the MW appointment went well. I am also soooooo grateful for the alarm reminders on my mobile - I would have forgotten to do most of my jabs and tablets without it  .

CJH - wow you are very brave. How are you feeling? I hope you are not too sore now and I hope that the party goes well on Sunday.

Raine, sounds like you have a lovely boss, definately rest up and make the most of taking it easy!

Ckay, glad you are feeling good. Did you go in for a blood test?

Helen hows the second day going?

Hodge, hope the appointment went well and that you now know what you are doing and how to do it! We are all here on hand to help.

Monkey hunni, how are you doing?

Caz, hope you slept well and that you are still feeling chilled out hunni!

QA how are you doing sweetie? I bet it was nice to have a break from college last night!

WP - counting down the days yet hun?

Anneken hope you are resting and taking things easy:

[fly]*THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*[/fly]

Bev, how are you doing hun? Hope you are feeling good and positive because [fly]*THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*[/fly]

Kirst, Misty, V1, Loubylou, Sue, Pod and everyone else  .

Can I just thank you all soooooo much for your messages and kind words , I was really struggling yesterday. I feel a little brighter today but still not that positive but I am trying and still have a glimmer twinkling there. It helped me to have a good cry yesterday, DH has been brilliant. He has said that we cant keep doing this but is prepared to give it another go., I think we both feel very upset about not having any frosties and feel that the embryologist made the decision too quickly not to freeze based on what the other top clinics do but what is done is done and we cant change that now. I feel better also having a plan to move forward, I am going to have a few more investigations and tests done just to rule a couple of things out and see if I can have a Hysteroscopy to check things out in there and make sure everything is as it should be and also see if they can unblock my tube whilst they are there.

Anyway enough of me harping on  hope everyone has a good day,

Ells        (see I found some  )


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Just popping on quickly as at work, will catch up properly later.
Ells,   keep the faith hun
[fly]This has worked you are pregnant [/fly]

I too have had a few wobbles over the weekend and beginning of the week. I am getting twinges (af like  ) This week is dragging so much

Congrats to the new Mummies


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls,

wow how many pages to catch up on. I have been struggling the last few days, feeling pretty yucky, headache, tired, sicky.......all I can say is least im not suffering with my moods......I think my other half is glad of that too....

First can I say congrats to all these new babies and bfp's, fantastic news. I know you have had a run of bad news, I hope this is the start of all things great!

Good luck to Anneken, im praying your embbie/s? are snuggling in, look after yourself

Ells, keep the faith, I don't have a clue what its like to be on  aproper 2ww after treatment, but i have everything crossed for you

Raine, welcome I new here, so hello, congratulations with you bfp.

I know I have missed people, sorry! but a huge hello and I hope you are all happy, well and not working to hard.

Afm, apart from feeling yucky, AF is due today and I know she is on the way (fingers crossed) so hopefully I can make that base line scan appointment then start stimms. Question though, they do the scan on day 4. What happens if day 4 is a weekend??

Love to all xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi twinkle,

Sorry to hear you are feeling yuck.  When you start stims I am sure you will feel much better hun, you'll get some good hormones back.  The do scans on Saturdays, but you dont need to worry if it falls on a Sunday as they will either scan you the day before or the day after.  You'll be fine hun, it doesnt strictly have to be day 4, they just need to check that your oestrogen levels are low and your lining is thin.  

Bev -            .

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Bev and Ells-       
Stay positive..... this will work


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Is anyone having trouble with the search page ?

Justhad set up appt, feel weird now, and tiny bit nervous about self injecting, I think tha after the 1st one I will be okay, so now just waiting for AF to get going.. 

Ells - great that you are feeling more positive today..keep it up huni!  
Bev- How are you sweetie?

Just a really quick one, will pop on tonite for personals...xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Can I just a questions about the injections?  I see that there are alcohol wipes in the ones that arent in the fridge, Ceratoid ( you know what I mean lol )  
The nurse didnt even mention them, so do I wipe my tummy before injecting??  do I wipe the needle  do I wipe after?  arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr soooooo many questions, sorry, someone shoot me!!    

xxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

hi Everyone

God we can chat

Hodge its to wipe your tummy before you inject, there is loads of things you will need to ask questions for so ask away

sorry really quick post have got load and loads of work to do do will catch up properly later

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge hun, 

the alcohol wipes are to clean the area before you inject, word of caution though the alcohol does make your skin more taught so a little tougher to inject into after you have used the wipe so you might want to wait a couple of minutes before actually injecting.  Oh yes before i forget, DONT wipe with the alcohol wipe after the injection   it will sting   .  Once you have done your first one you will be flying  .

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I never had any alcohol wipes and when I asked she said they don't bother with them because your doing the injections in your own home etc...however i brought some just to wipe over the top of the bottles...xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi ladies,

ahhh thanks fo the info, you know what its like when a questions gets in ya head, what would I do without you all..  

I am gonna pack up for the day and go home, try and beat the traffic...mmmmm  

Sorry again for lack of personals, will have a good natter tonight, maybe we should all meet in chat?

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, use the wipes before not after!  I used them as I went to see my horse early, then came back to inject.  Never know what germies are lurking down the farm   I do find however that the smell of them makes me feel really faint, so I had to do as Ells said, wipe, then wait then inject.  You will find what suits you and after a few will think nothing of it


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon peeps

panic over the 2nd day was better than the 1st, it was hectic and the wards arent even full, u def couldnt do this job if u r even slightly squemish, saw more blood drains sick than i could ever imagine.
but patients are mostly nice, ooo what its like to have private health care, its a different world!!!! 
but def feeling better then yesterday, we'll see at the end of the week.
hope everyone has had a good day, the weather has been poo.
i didnt use the alc wipes either, hope everyone is looking forward to our meal im really excited, cant wait to meet everyone.

H x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

How are you all?

I've had a strange day or so, have been feeling really really tired, today had a really bad tummy around 3pm (just before I had to go an teach  ) and my blood pressure is up   I think I might be stressed to high heaven about everything, not just tx. Wow I guess it's my turn to feel abit down.

The drug company still hasn't rung me despite me ringing them twice today and them not returning my calls


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA     , take it easy hun, have you got any nice relaxing plans for this evening?  As for [email protected] they can be a bit like that but generally they do get back to you.  They have rung me at 7pm before.  

Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Girls,

Sorry for the me post am so worried I have some blood, DH away as well.  I really hope this positive isn't short lived for us.  Will phone clinic if it gets worse.  A very worried CKay xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ckay please dont panic   .  Try and rest and keep yourself relaxed, if you can lie down.  Although I have not had a pg yet (   ) I have read and heard from a lot of ladies that bleeding is very common in the early stages and more so in twin pg's.  Witters had a lot of experience with this and I am sure she will be on soon to reassure you.  If you are really worried ring the emergency number for the clinic .  Sending you big     sweetie.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CKay huni please remain calm and try to relax. I think you should just monitor it and if you are still concerned phone the clinic. Sending you lots of love and      

Ells DH is cooking me dinner right now and nothing else planned for this evening, just chilling x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good plan QA you need some chillin  

ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Ells, maybe [email protected] may still ring this evening...


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

CK I know its easier said but try and calm down and then call the emergency clinic no that is what they are paid for

I know how painful it is to see blood but as the others have said it can mean anything and loads and loads of woman bleed in early pregnancy  


QA it is naughty they havent rung and really frustrating try and chill tonight  
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay,   Sorry to hear you are bleeding   What kind of blood is it?  Red?  Brown?  Spotting? Flow?  Are you cramping with it?  Ells is right, I had loads of bleeding episodes, the first being right around test day (I tested early because of it, thinking it was all over) then the day before my first scan.  Each time, I was also cramping, which is a concern.  For me, all was fine and no reason for the bleed, so must have simply been M&K nestling in nice and deep.  My bleeding was bright red flow.  I went to the toilet and the toilet water was bright red, so not just a little brown spot.  It was very scary!  They were pretty short lived allbeit frequent (I bled like this regularly right up until 25 weeks).  The advice everyone gave me was to keep fluids up and more importantly rest.  Don't go in tomorrow and have a Jim Jam day watching drivel TV.  If you are just worrying, definately call the emergency number.  I did and they were really helpful to me...

I'm sorry that you are on your own, why is it things like this always happen at the worst times?  Well, happen at all   Keep us posted with how things are.  I know how scared you must be, but hopefully it's a good sign in a really unfunny way 

QA, sorry that you are really stressed with everything right now   I agree, try to call again and have a chill night


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ckay,      Witters has given you great advice hun, phone the number if you need to, and try to rest. So sorry you are on your own, sending you loads of virtual hugs hun        

Thanks for my hugs today girls. Feeling a bit better. Be back after I've eaten


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hodgson: I didn't have any alcohol wipes so I deicided to use a spray but felt it hurt more as the alcohol tightened the skin, so didn't use anything it was less painful 

Ckay: I agree with everything the other ladies have said, please take care  

QAGirl  

Sorry for lack of personals feeling like poo today, think I'm getting a cold  

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Monkey, hope your cold doesn't last too long 

Raine, hi hun Congrats on your bfp. Keep ticking those days off and scan day will soon be here 

Ells, how are you hun? My test day is Friday, hasn't the time dragged  Keep up the positivity
[fly] This has worked we are prgnant [/fly]

Caz, looking forward to the 10th hun 

QA, hope the drugs company have phoned, enjoy your chill out tonight 

Onesock, glad day 2 was better today, it will soon feel like you have always been there.

Hodgson, if you read the leaflet that comes with the cetrotide it says to use one wipe to wipe the top of the vial with the powder in it and one to wipe your skin. Like the others have said you will soon get used to doing it after the first couple 

WP, Witters, Twinkle, and everyone else I've forgotten  

Feeling very stuffed after scoffing Gammon and chips, naughty but nice  chilling on sofa now, soon another day closer to OTD


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Drug company never rang back  

Am watching supersize V's superskinny whilst munching on Malteasers   Don't feel guilty one bit


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

enjoy them hun I am just debating what munchies I fancy DP at footy tonight so have some peace and quiet

Bev lovin the positive attitude keep it up and yeah cant wait till the 10th

afm I am watvhing tele and have given up working would much rather be on here

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CKay-     Try not to panic... witters has given you some excellent advice.... I had spotting before and for a few days/ aweek after getting my BFP... I then bled again- not heavily but enough to scare me at 101/2 weeks- when I rang the clinic they scanned me again and found out that it was triplets- they found a small bleed by one of the placentas but it quickly cleared up and caused no problems... Have you a friend you can spend the evenings with so you are not on your own worrying. Rest, rest, rest and make sure you are eating and drinking enough-I know I'm bad at that when DH is away. Keep us informed and rant, shout, we are here to support you.

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Caz huni it's too late to be working - so don't


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I cant be arsed anymore so have switched laptops and shutdown the work one so not tempted to check 

I have got no will power not to look if I dont do this then I have to reply to the emails

i am actually bored again so tired but not sleep iykwim

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ladies

Quick one tonight, long day at work, I'm shattered

CKay - Hope your ok, listen to your body take it easy and call the emergency no if you need to    

Hodge - You'll be fine with the jabs, mind you I'm getting DH to do mine, not long now xx

QA - Hope you hear from drug co tommorow hun xx

Ells, Bev -     

Hope everyone else ok, sorry for lack of personals, really tired xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all okay and not working ( CAZ!! ) 
I feel like I have let myself down tonite, I went to the gym for an hour, came home and had dinner, but an hour later I was still hungry so had Cheese on Toast with Brown Sauce, then after.....had 5 digestive biscuits.....so basically I have just ruined what I burnt off, but when I go to the gym it just makes me soooo hungry!

Ells and Bev - Keep at that   only a couple of sleeps to go, just remember that we are all here for you whatever happens  

Ckay - huni, I have never been in that sitution sweetie, but what Witters said sounds like brilliant advice, just take it easy, rest, and call clinic just to put your mind at rest, like Witters said, in a funny way, maybe its good news....thinking of you.  

QA- What annoying buggers, cant believe they didnt call back, that would really annoy me, make sure you tell them in the morning! as for the Maltessers, mmmm I could murder a bag, along with a glass of red wine...  

Witters - hey huni, glad the midwife appt went well, you must be a very busy bee at the moment, bet you are shattered!    and have time for a horse!!  xx

WP- hey hun, sleep tight, will catch up with you tomorrw, hope you had a good day though.

Monkey - hope you dont get a cold, plenty of vitamin c!!!  

Onesock- great news on the job being better today, bet you feel very happy and also more comfortable, your week will fly by! 

Twinkle, Lam, Lou, and everyone else I have missed, hope you all sleep tight...xx

AFM well had set up appt today, went well, feel okay about the injections, just bit worried about doing them correct the 1st time. I saw the nurse called Margaret she was nice.  She did say that when I go in for scan when I start AF they can show me how to use the injections again just to make sure I feel 100%.  MIL didnt come so I went on my own and it was better than I thought, so all done now and just waiting for AF to arrive.

Nite nite ladies....xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge don't feel bad - as long as you are doing fitness then you CAN eat what you want


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodgeson, glad you got on well at the appointment. Will anyone be able to go with you to the scan? Hopefully, that way you will get someone else close listening to the injection run through which will make you feel more confident. I'm sure you will be fine in the end though. I remember working myself up over it as I was never one for injections anyway, but after the first one, all was well. Do you get the auto-injector pen? I did and it was of a great help. You load it up and click a button and it does the rest for you  Also means you don't actually see the syringe which helped me. Perhaps you could enquire about it if you don't?

I was always rubbish at preparing the syringe, so we got in a routine where I would get up and muck out / turn out the horse, whilst DH got up and prepped my needles. I would then come in, have a quick shower and do the injection myself. That way, he was helping and felt like part of it.

Here's a pic of the auto-inject pen...










As for the eating naughty after exercising, I think you're allowed a little treat once in a while  Remember that if you want to keep at it, you need some positivity otherwise you will give up and all the hard work will be for nothing. I think you are doing great! I have much admiration for you!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, how are you this morning?   Have been thinking of you ... and bubba...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, could you post a pic of your doggie in a normal post?  You will need to save it to a webpage (photobox / photobucket or somewhere similar) then right click on the picture, select properties and copy the url.  Then in the reply box here, paste the url and highlight it, then click the image button (above the  smilie, inbetween the You Tube and 'world' buttons)  preview it and you should see your gorgeous furbaby!  I may beable to re-size it from there?  Don't hold it to me though!!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ckay loads of good advice from the other ladies on here, but just wanted to add that I had bleeding after my BFP too. Brown spotting for a few days. It is so scary, but really common. Try and relax (easier said than done) and rest as much as possible.   

cjh
xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Ells, Caz, QA, Bev, Hodge, WP – thank you so much for your kind words. I ended up just lying down, putting feet up and listening to my hypnotherapy to calm down.  I had a really good nights sleep which was good.

Witters, LAM  and CJH– thank you so much for letting me know your experience, it was brown blood – not much with no cramping, I know it sounds strange but I had am still having a bit of a funny tingling sensation.  I had no more blood over night.  Nothing this morning so far.  I’ve phoned clinic and they are going to call me back .  I’ve taken the day off today to just rest was supposed to be going up to London for my course, but thought better of it.  Will maybe try and do a bit of work from home today.  

QA – HH took ages to ring me I rung them and they didn’t call back.  In the end they rang on the Monday and delivered the next day.  I think they have quite tight time frames.  They will ring you in their own time I’m sure.

Hodge – glad set up appointment went well and not too bad on your own.  Injections never as bad as you think.  I wasn’t scanned after AF just a blood test, I was on long cycle though so prob different.

AFM:  Oh goodness what a fright, a nightmare with DH away had to ring him he had no reception….  Well things better this morning just waiting on a call back from the clinic am hoping it’s things settling in (please let it be that).  I had no blood over night or cramps or anything so that has made me feel better.  I couldn’t eat anything and had no appetite, tried to eat a bit of toast this morning.  Also had the squitters (sorry tmi hope no one eating!!!).  Now constantly knicker checking!  I slept really well in the end which I was worried about because of my worrying.  I’m a worrier anyway so not good.  Have taken day off today to relax. I still have the funny tingly feeling not sure what that is.  Have discovered that my scan is 3 weeks away so might see if I can have an earlier one if they’ll let me.  Sorry girls worry worry worry.  Thank you for being you (corny I know) but you’re all so supportive and just wanted to say that it’s so nice and I appreciate it very much.  A less worried CKay xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Witters- That auto inject pen looks fab, I am gonna enquire about that, I am short protcal so only have to inject Gona F abd ceratoid ( spelling lol ).....Its defo mind over matter isnt it, im sure I will be okay, its all just so alien isnt it!
Did you see one born every minute last nite?  was thinking of you, that lady had her twins at 23 weeks, bless her, only 1 survivied, but what a miracle that was, I certainly had a lump in my throat!  
Your DH sounds like a fab man, my DH wont even look at the needles, whimp!      They said to inject same time dailiy so my do  mine in the evening so that weekends I wont have to get up early to do them..x

Ckay- bless you, we have all been worried about you, especially as your DH has been away, glad you are okay now, sounds like the little one, or ones!!!  are snuggling in for the next 8 months. 
Hope the clinic calls you soon sweetie..xxx
Lol, as for the squitters, make sure you are lying near the loo hunni!!  xx

QA - any joy??


heelllloooooooooooooooooooo everyoneelse, will catch up lata potata..........xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks good news Ckay.  Keep resting today and enjoy your day off.  I think the earliest the clinic will do scans is 6 weeks, so you may be lucky and get one a week earlier.  Have you asked them about blood tests?  It may help you know what the levels are   .

Hope everyone else is okay this morning.  

AFM feeling a bit low, had a bad sleep last night and really cant seem to shift this cold, feeling abit yucky this morning and not really holding out much hope for tomorrow again - sorry ladies  trying to be  .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, thank you so much for posting!  I was really worried about you   All sounds 'good' especially the fact that it was only brown blood and has cleared and since stayed away.  Tingling sensation is perfectly normal, you will experience lots or weird little feelings over the next few weeks especially.  Plenty of tummy rubs to you!

I know the wait seems forever for the scan, but that really is the earliest for it.  We must remember that those little embies are still so tiny and lots going on with them snuggling in tight that there's not much to see on a scan right now.  You could ask the question, but I doubt they will bring it forward as it will only cause extra stress and worry.  You will unlikely see a HB any sooner (although depending on implantation, you may see it at 6+ weeks, but not always) and so go in a panic that all is ok.  Just do as you are doing, you can do no more at this point.  Glad that you took the day.  A course in London would be too much for you, especially given your scare yesterday. 

Hodgeson, no I didn't see One Born Every Minute.  DH doesn't like it as he gets too scared and worried!  That poor lady, my aters breaking at 29 weeks was scary enough.  I could not imagine delivering at the point I'm at now.  So not ready!  Sad that they lost one of the twins, but what an amazing other twin!  That is quite something to survive that young...  

I'm not sure if you are able to inject in the evening?  It was a long time ago, but I thought the latest was 10am or 11am?  Woorth checking it out.  I always did mine at 06:45, but weekends went back to bed!!

Ells, chin up hun!  Only one more sleep...  I hope that cold shifts soon, no fun are they?   

Busy day for me today.  Builders here, just had two big steels delivered and have Virgin Media here in a bit to put in a new connection.  At some point, the new buggy and car seat should be arriving too, so all systems go.  Where we are going to put it is another question however!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

morning guys... how are you all today??

well, me - seem to have a few more syptoms... so kinda hoping all going ok in there.. got M+DIL coming pover today to do the housework.. bless.. mind you - I got up and cleane the kitchen, put the washing away, tidied theliounge.. etc.. couldn't let the see it in that mess.. DH just popped back from work for breakfast and he lughed at me.. saying that I was il, the house was allowed to be a mess, and thats why they were coming over.. to tidy it.... I guess it was a bit silly - and knackered now!!! ha ha

anyway - how is everyone.. I haven't been able to catch up on everything as reading to much  from this screen doesn't do much for my nausea.... but would love to hear form you all.....

boss doesn't want me back until next week... but I have asked for sme work to do at home, so we'll see.... 6 ays to scan... woohoo!!!!

xxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

ells - good luck for tom been thinking of you, hope you are ok?
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Raine, what are you like?   Hope you have your feet up and are resting now.  I'm sure MIL would have much prefered it in a real mess so she could quickly see the difference   6 days?  Not long now then, especially with a weekend in between


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Witter* - ha ha... I know!!  "cuckoo" ha ha

she'd probably like to see it in a mess so that she can se she's needed... bless...

I know - I can't wait.. just need to know all's ok... glad I'm not at work though - cos quite bloated, and hate it cos think people think I am preganant... which I am, I know, but it's too early to tell anyone yet... but may feel better when I've seen how they are doing, whether it's one or two, and I just wanna hear that "oh, all looks fine here, yes, they're the size the should be - no problems here..." and so on and so forth!!!

how are you doing? you ok??

xxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Witters, Ells  and Hodge- still waiting on clinic calling back think they are a tad busy maybe it's a high volume EC day.  I feel better as it was definitely brown blood, hopefully it is the embie nestling in deeper like you say Hodge.  So far done nothing this morning except go on here and spoke to DH and a friend (who also had bleeding in early preg) on phone.  Should try and do some work for course!!!  My cyclogest and progynova also being delivered sometime today so lucky I have day off or mum would have sat in for it.  I haven't told my parents about the blood I think they would worry and I need to think positively at the moment.  Mum was worried about 13 eggs going down to 7 fertilised then just to 2 usable embies so think she might make me worry more.

Ells - chin up hun, get Zita CD out (it helped me last night),               .  Remember I had no symptoms so don't read too much into that.  I still don't really feel too much I had a bit of back ache yesterday.  Cold could be a sign that your energies are being focused elsewhere.   

Raine - sorry I forget where you are, are you PUPO now?

CKay xxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi CKay, 

I think brown blood is fine.. I have been reading a lot of sites, and I read that brown blood is old blood, and during implantation this can happen, in fact happens quite often, and is hramless... so will keep all crossed for you......

what does PUPO mean - sorry - bit dappy when it comes to acronyms........  

thanks


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Raine, PUPO is - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise, but sounds like you're further along than that.  Sorry have forgotten xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, Raine is actually pregnant   6 days until her first scan   If you feel that telling your parents will worry them and you are ok keeping it to yourself, then do so.  I did the same when my waters broke.  My poor dad didn't know anything about it.  I even called him as I usually do from my hospital bed, pretending all was normal!  We didn't want him to worry, or even the added pressure on us that he would worry and travel down in a panic.  There was nothing he could do, so instead, told him he was a Grandad when they were born which although stil early and shocked him, it was a nice suprise phonecall   Plenty of time to tell them in the future 

Raine, PUPO - pregnant Until Proven Otherwise   I too was very bloated.  Afraid this lasts a good 8-10 weeks until it settles down...  All very normal and good signs


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

ah,...... thanks.. I'm too old for all this text talk.... ha ha!!!! 

yes - 6w2d at the mo.... just can't believe it.... need proof!!! ha ha

got two pitiful black and white cats looking at me through the patio door... bless..... shall I let them in?? it's a lovely day out there... 

really - is bloated a good sign - I was worried........ thought I was the only one... ah well.... soon be ok to tell people I guess.... or might just tell them I been on the pies!!!!

xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

More brown blood, clinic just called going in today and friday for a blood tests.  Oh no now making me worry more.  Also just took body temperature and it's dropped to 36 from 36.78 this morning now worrying again!!!  CKay xxxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm sure everything is ok.....   .. make sure you let us know....

what time you going??


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, honestly, try not to worry   It is good that the clinic are listening to you and looking after you.  The blood tests are likely to give you numbers which will confirm how your pregnancy is progressing.  Sure you will get good results 

As for temps, firstly, if you have just took it, it is all against the 'rules'.  You need to take it at the same time each morning, when you first wake (before speaking or even sitting up) and after 3 consecutive hours of sleep.  Even if I mis-read your post and you did this, if it is implantation which we all hope it is, then it is very common to have a temperature dip.  It is very normal to dip and spike anyway   Please don't read into any of this, especially as you are on your own   Good luck with the blood test, let us know what the result is


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just re-read your post, the 36.78 was this morning?  36 was just now (daytime)?  Absolutely fine!  Temp is still nice and high, which shows there is good progesterone support.  Daytime temps are always down


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

think mine might be too high... was 37.44 earlier


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Now now! Let's stop all this worrying!!







Random temps help nobody, daytime temps only tell you if you have a fever. Both temps are perfectly within the normal range!

If only we could fast forward a few months...


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

ha ha... yes - and I guess I did take mine just when I'd finished the housework....

get hot very quickly these days!!

still resting now......

oh if ONLY we could forward a few months... 

big hugs to all....


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls, 

just a quick one to say hello, and I hope everyone is ok, oh and what a beautiful day it is!

If everyone could send the  my way please, I would be very greatful! xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm sure that Ells and Bev would gladly send her your way Twinkle


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

I wish her your way ..... I don't wanna see her for another 8 months!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I will gladly take her , then I can book my base scan and hopefully start stimming and feel better!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Twinkle here's an AF dance for you hunni:

                 

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

ARGHHH I have been trying to log on for ages but sites been down

just a quick post CK how are you hun     good news the clinic are looking after you

ells one more sleep I know I will be loggin on first thing tommorrow morning and I will see that BFP from you I know it 

Witter did the baby stuff arrive

Helen how was the third day hopefully getting better and better

Raine did you let the cats in animals make me feel so guilty too

Twinkle hope the witch rears her head soon come on AF

AFM I got the longest day tommorrow gotta go to Glawsgow for the day yipeee   Gott leave at 5.30 and then plane lands at 9.30 way too long a day. Work is pants as per normal busy but it pays the bills

big   to everyone xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Caz.  I am also going in for a blood test tomorrow, spoke to Margret at the clinic and she was lovely and said it wouldnt be a problem so will be there at 8.15am   .

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I have never had the blood test are you going to do a sneaky HPT in the morning I am so on tenderhooks for you xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes will do a HPT with DH when we get up really not looking forward to it.  
Have felt like AF is coming today, lots of twinges and aches, backache and got a headahce now   .
What will be will be, que cera cera       .

Ells


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Girlies.

Im having a   moment!

When is the best time to do your progesterone?

I have been setting my alarm at 6.30 to do it before I get up for work at 7, and then again when I go to bed.

Is this too much of a gap?  Should I be doing it 12 hours apart? 

Any advice would be gratefully recieved.

Hope you are all ok.

Love Anneken


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells is unfortunate that we are both dab hands at this now  . 

I have never got to OTD as I have always bled so I have never had the hope. Its horrible we look into every symptom. I am so glad dp is home and with you tommorrow morning and I know you will see a BFP and great blood test results.

I wish I had thought to ask for a blood test when I first bled to see if there was anything there and I just had a problem supporting a pregnancy, maybe next time

Annekan sorry i hun dont have any words of wisdom I have always done one pessery, I know someone will be on soon to give you advise but I am sure you are doing it right 

xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,

Had blood test still old blood coming through very lightly thought (touch wood).  They'll tell me more when they do second test on Friday.  Oh lordy the worry of it all.  Witters you did read right temp was high in morning then dropped - don't think I should have tested again.  May test again tomorrow morning but don't think it will do me any good at the mo!

Ells - I had headache's, it's hard to know what could be AF or early symptoms.  Try to keep positive.  I'm banking on good news for you     I saw Margaret today she was nice.

Raine - sorry for the mix up, that is high temp.

Anneken - I read somewhere to take it 12 hours apart but I have left longer, can you go back and read leaflet in box I think it says on there.  If not I can check mine I had a new lot delivered today - let's hope I'll need them!!!!


Caz - Hope nightmare long day tomorrow bearable.  Sounds like a day off in lieu is in order!!


Twinke - hope AF with you soon, I always think it's ironic when we actually want it to arrive    


Going to try to stop going to toilet every five minutes and calm down - going to watch a DVD - a jennifer aniston rom com - hopefully will take my mind off things.  CKay xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW two pages to catch up on today...

All the best for tomoz ladies              

I have finally got to speak to [email protected] at 5pm today, only had to call them four times   I must be jinxed! I hate companies who take your number and say they will call you back but never do and then expect you to drop everything to suit them.....well HELLO? I have a life and job   and can't just wait for hours on end   
OK rant over.......so my drugs will be delivered to my work on Friday BEFOR 1pm as they were TOLD (hurumpth)

Have given myself another dilema to stress about today...have worked out if I take my provera the correct way (on CD35) I will start tx 26 Apr, the 2ww will be (roughly) 15 May and OTD (again roughly) 29 May (on a saturday hopefully) BUT (and only a tenny wenny but) if I get a BFN I am not able to get time off work to recover! What am I going to do? Even if I'm naughty and take provera a week early (after CD2 i will have to do OTD whilst my students are still here and can't get time off work as we are 3 staff down. So basically either way I cannot take time off after OTD and am screwed.......

Now can you see why I have high blood pressure? I am a worry freak arghhh................


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA when are they off? Is there a week in it? I am sure it will all work out fine anyway sweetie, I wasnt expecting to be testing until April fools day  according to the nurse at my set up appointments sums - she was over a week and a bit out  .

Anneken, the rules with prog is 12 hours but dont panic, your body uses it up within 12 hours I wouldnt stress out too much hun, if you can do it a little bit earlier in the evening it would be better. I am on gestone and cyclogest because my body breaks the prog up too quickly so need a little bit extra. My jabs are generally between 9.10-9.50 am and pessary at about 9pm. As a rule I think most ladies dont have probs with their prog support (I am the exception due to my immune probs  ) so your body should produce it by it self soon. It basically does what the corpus luteum does. What i mean is that because you have had IVF your 'normal' conception process havent occured ie the break down of the egg's corpus luteum which would naturally produce the prog to support your lining, hence why you are given prog support with IVF. I hope that makes sense  .

Caz, I so hope you are right. I meant to ask about blood tests before at set up and forgot  I am just so glad that Margret was happy for me to come and do it. DH has been amazing with all this and has told me not to worry as we will get there now or next time  . I really want him to be a dad, he is such a wonderful man and would be a fantastic dad - he has always been great with kids.

Ckay, glad the blood has slowed down hun. Have they rung you with your numbers? I reckon you are having twinnies and its your womb stretching to make room  . Have a restful and relaxing night and enjoy your dvd's. 

Witters hows the building work coming along?

Hi to everyone else hoep you are all well.

Bev here's a positivity dance for you hunni:
[fly]               [/fly]

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Basically Ells if I take provera a week early there is three of us in the depy but I am still teaching (it's the students final exams week) and if I do it when I'm suposed to then the students have gone (as long as they pass   ) and then have only two of us in the dept and have two meetings Camberely I have to go to and can't cancle. Dilemas dilemas....


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells I like you you too I know dp would make a great dad, I sometimes think that if we hadnt got back together he would probably be one by now, 

CK I hope Friday comes around quickly   

QA I am a stress head to its nice to meet someone likeminded xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA I hope your students pass and that everything works out right   .  I was really surprised with my timings everything happened a lot quickler then I was expecting, I was still making meetings and appointments in my diary for the day EC as I really wasnt expecting it to be so quick   .

Caz stop thinking like that   - your DH will be a dad and you will be a mummy soon,   .    Like me, you have a few hurdles to jump over first but the finishing line is in sight   .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Ells will just have to wait and see I supose...


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells Thanks hun - I know I have to stay positive and yes IF is with me everyday it use to be all day as we have had tx or tests for two years and its been ok the last week I have actually started to feel like me again iykwim. I want to be me not someone who has IF

I am going to log in before and after my plane tommorrow and leave phone on till last minute so I can see your BFP tommorrow morning

QA I tried to work out my timings and I was so off so I would try not to plan I know its hard tho 

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Really? I thought it would be easy planning dates with the antagonist cycle!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

QA I thought so to but it depends on how well you respond, I had to stimm for a lot longer then it was the wkd so I was nearly a week out, I had to change my days off

xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Quickie post to wish Ells and Bev all the luck in the world for OTD. I am hoping it will be a BFP, you deserve it. 
CJH xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks hunni.

I will let you all know in the morning........
Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I too am hoping for some beautiful BFP's in the morning   Best of luck!      

CKay, yes, the repeat blood test on Friday should show (roughly) doubling numbers or atleast increasing.  On it's own, it's no real use, hense why they didn't give you any results.  Hopefully this will allow you to relax at the weekend 

Ani, the progesterone should be 12 hours apart, but mine never were.  I did them early before getting up for the horse (probably a good 6am at the very latest) then we never go to bed early, so usually would have done it around 10pm at the very earliest.   I had FET, so my hormones were completely zero'd (not even had the follies build then released) so my body totally relied on the medication.  All was fine with me   Might be worth a call in to check and put your mind at rest though 

QA, try not to focus on this date and that date.  It is what it is at the end of the day and one way or another you will cope - you have to.  If that ends up having to take the day off, then you will have the day off   I know you say you can't, but nobody will physically come round your house and drive you there - if they try, they would be stupid and have all of us to deal with!  As the others have said, dates go awry sometimes   If you know of dates which you would rather avoid, tell them in advance and they can work round it - the beauty of modern day medical awareness   I know we had a 5 day period right around critical time we had to avoid due to DH working away which he would find hard to get out of, and they were very good at adjusting accordingly   As I always say, if you have info, regardless of what it is, always let them in on it so that they can work with it, leading to a calmer, more relaxed 'you' which in turn will lead onto a better chance of getting good results 

Oh, my day went pretty well, steels turned up, buggy turned up (very impressed with Kiddicare, they texted me from time of order with delivery info and there it was, bang on time!)  We also got our building regs approved (had to begin without them due to bubba here) so we are more relaxed about it now - phew!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Just a quickie,

Ells: good luck for tomorrow hun, I have everything crossed for you, you so deserve it   

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

But... No pressure Ells - or Bev


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells, Bev - Sending you all the luck in the world for tommorow, I'll log in in the morning   for your BFP's xxx

QA - I've tried to work out dates but am still not sure, try dealing with one step at a time, the whole process is quite daunting to me, so I set myself little milestones to achieve xx

CKay - So glad the clinic are looking after you, I'm sure you'll be fine  

Witters - Glad you've had such a productive day   xx

Hodge - How are you hun? xx

Hello to all the other ladies

All good here had some AF twinges which means she should be here in about a week, please remind me next month I get these twinges one week before she's due   so hoping she'll get here on time, then I'll be reasy to go aargh!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Ells and Bev- I have everything crossed for tomorrow, you both deserve this, I    that him upstairs is listening to us.xxx

QA- hey huni, I wouldnt worry yourself with dates, just go with the flow, and like Witters said, what will be will be, and you will cope...and hey, who says it wont work!!!    young lady, no negative vibes before you have started TX   ..

Witters- sounds as if you had a good day, a lot of positives, very impressed with the delivery being bang on time too! x

Caz- hey huni, glad you are starting to feel youself now, must have been hard, but have to say that you have also been a rock to us newbies on here, sending you hugs...  ..xx

Ani- hey hun, hope you are okay and coping okay..xxx

WP- hey chick, yeah I am cool thanks, like you, waiting for AF, think mine is few days after yours.....we are nearly there!!  


Ckay- mwwaahh  I saw Margret and she was lovely, I am sooooo pleased that they have listened to you and are sorting you out...like Ells said, could be Twins settling in!!  how cool would that be!! 

Hi to everyone esle..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ells, hi hun   know exactly how you are feeling,     
[fly] This has worked we are pregnant [/fly]

Twinkle, sending af your way with an af dance hun
[fly]             [/fly]

Ckay, thinking of you hun    keep those feet up.

Hodgson, the injections do get easier hun (honestly). I stressed out the first time, and this time round had to still ask Margaret several times to go over everything, but after a couple of days it becomes routine 

Ani, I do my pessaries at 6am and about 9pm. The doc said do it first thing in the morning and last thing at night. I think the important thing is you lie down for half an hour to let most of it absorb and not leak out. 

QA,    try not to stress hun, what will be will be, and like Witters says if you have to take the day off sick than so be it.

Witters, thankyou for all your words of wisdom 

CJH, thanks hun, hope all is going well with the twins 

WP, thanks hun. Ells tests tomorrow but i've got to wait until friday.

Sorry I know i've missed loads of people.
Feeling really tired today, still having twinges and keep rushing to the loo. Am going to be good and not test early, but can't believe how slowly the days are going by.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry Bev - Will be checking up on you Friday then sending you lots of     for the final hurdle xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks hun xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok guys just back from aerobics, the   is back, like you say what will be will be. Stuff work!!!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Well I really cant believe this but ....

                         

I honestly wasnt expecting this at all   .  The test came up pretty quickly and the line is dark.

Cant believe it we are in shock   and I am still shaking .  Never thought I would see two lines.

Thank you all sooooooo much for your positive comments, vibes and for keeping me going through the 2ww   .

Bev, hunni you're the hattrick     

Love from a very relieved, happy and shaky 
Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everone

I am at the airport but just want to wish ells the best of luck for the morning xx

have great day everyone xx 

Omg just read your result I am so so happy xxx

will post properly later I knew you would get one so happy all goosbumps xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - I knew it well done you, you clever lady       am over the moon for you & DH xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic news Ells     
[fly]      [/fly]
so happy for you xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

so happy for you ells, congratulations to you and DH    

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG! Ells! Well done and many congratulations to you and DH! 

I am absolutly thrilled for you both! I am so pleased that between you and your doctors, you have got your much deserved BFP!

What a lovely start to the day  Now you can give your mum a wonderful belated birthday gift 

will be back later with a "proper" post as I quickly checked by my iPod - total respect for all you girls using one regularly! Couldn't read and run with this news though!

So chuffed!


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

QA – I know doesn’t help but if you need to take time off you just do when you need to.  I have people and meetings all booked in diary right through to July and going through all this you have to put yourself first, so important.  The school would have to manage!  I don’t mean to be forceful but it is true, but hopefully it will be good news for you.

Ells – yeahhhhhhhhhh fantastic news for you so pleased for you both                                

CKay xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Ells!!

You are bought a lump o my throat, I am so happy for you, I truely am.....I am lost for words as I am so pleased....I KNEW YOU WOULD DO IT !!!! XXX   

YOU DESERVE THIS SO MUCH, AND I JUST CANT DESCRIBE HOW HAPPY I AM.....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU AND DH SWEETIE!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

have snuck on at work.....congrats Ells xxxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

[fly]A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!![/fly]

What fantastic news!!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

ells - thats fantastic news congratulations to you both - you deserve it xxxxxx
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Only just managed to log on today.
 *Congratulations Ells and DH*


I am so pleased for you both massive congratulations enjoy the next 8 months and your count down to your scan.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope you got on well with your blood test Ells - if indeed you went ahead with it seeing that the pee stick was so strong?

CKay,   Hope you're ok today...

Beve, only one more sleep!  You have done so well waitng for test day!!  Let's hope you can make it a hat trick!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Finished work early, woohoo 

CKay thanks for the advice I will just do what I need to - sod work   This is way to important to care about work. Jack is my new name  

 again Ells, I am so pleased for you huni. Bet both you and Dh are on


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ladies thank you all so much for your lovely messages    . I am still in total  and have only just stopped shaking. Still waiting for the clinic to ring me back with my BETA numbers - so jump everytime my mobile goes off.

I am off to acu in a bit so will let you know my levels when I get back.

Bev 
[fly]*THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT*[/fly]

Lots and lots of           .

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Fantastic Ells - I knew you could do it! Congratulations to you and DH!!!
I'm over the moon for you.

Bev - I'm hoping you make it three in a row tomorrow - fingers crossed for you.

CJH xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow ladies my levels have come in ......... 417.2  . Nurse Sarah said is was a _very_ strong positive    . I  that means that both Sugar and Spice have made themselves very comfortable.

Still a very shocked and now shaking again,
Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thats fantastic news Ells- maybe twins... or more....
I am so so happy for you- you have waited do long.
Enjoy the feeling... now rest and enjoy being pregnant.... yes you are pregnant.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells!  Excellent news!  I never had any beta's done, so can't compare, but as you say, sounds lovely and strong!  No wonder you've been emotional   How would you feel about having both Sugar & Spice?  Right from the start, we were excited, then went through a phase of wondering how on earth we would cope logistically, then never looked back in reality once they were here.  

Will you be getting a second beta done to check doubling times?  Your wait to the scan to find out numbers will be even harder now!  Maybe you even have 'Sugar', 'And' and 'Spice'?!  I would ask LAM for advice then!   How exciting!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Ells,

Twinnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells that's great levels think you got at least two in there

bev you are gonna make it a hat trick tommorrow 

Xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow Ells thats fantastic news xxxx  

Bloomin rain is palying havoc with tinternet connection


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ladies

Not sure if you're interested or not but there is a fab documentary on channel 4 at 9pm tonight 'The Air Hospital' about our great Drs and Nurses in the military saving our brave soldiers out in Afghan - it's worth a watch (and dear to my heart  )


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, we have a dreadful storm here too.  I hate weather like this as I always worry about poor PeJe.  No point in me getting us all wet to check him though, ponies are much hardier than we think.  I'm sure if there were problems, the Farm would call me...

Poor DH too, he is at an exhibition and it is the same there.  They are just about to pack up their stand and will likely get wet.  Hopefully not too wet though!  It must be him that jinxed it as he just told me they took all their advertising brollies back to the car earlier to save a trip later.  Mind you, atleast this way they get to keep some for next time, you know what people are like if there are freebies going...

QA, will try to tune in...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I would love twinnies   .  I really hope that they have both stuck about if not 3 of them - that will be Sugar and Spice and All things nice   .  I am not planning on going for another BT - only went today as I wanted to see if anything had registered so you can imagine my surprise for the second time today   .  

QA I will be watching - I am always in awe of the doctors and nurses that do that particular job.

The weather really is pants out there today   hopefully it will dry out and be nice tomorrow.

LAM its wierd but I still cant believe it.  I think once we have had the scan things will start to sink in   .  I am soooo in shock   .  Qing was really pleased too, said my pulse is very good.

 to you all.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

My DH has come home asking about egg share! Obviously been talking to someone at work   Does the Wessex offer egg share/donation? Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi QA, yes they do.  Its quite a work up, you have to have a load of blood test to make sure you dont have any inhertited conditions etc.  They look at your FSH and AMH levels too and you have to be a under a certain BMI.  I think there might be a link on their website to it but not sure.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, we also thought about egg share.  As Ells says, there is much more testing to do and then there is the process of finding someone to share with.  Once that is all ok, you and the sharer will be put on meds to sync your cycles so you both get to do a fresh transfer.  I believe it is cheaper, but a much longer process...

Ells, Today has been full of shock suprises for you!  I remember both times, being in total shock and simply sitting on the toilet laughing to myself   Reality will suddenly hit you - several times   Enjoy every moment of it   What are your plans?  Keep it to yourselves until a certain point or tell certain people / all as soon as you see them?


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Qa es is a lot longer I tried to do that first time all the test came back perfect apart form cystic fibrosis gem I was positive this was a total shock so i couldn't be a es. I was devestated as we had been matched. Basicall the recipient pays for your tx so it's a lot cheaper

ells still smiling for you

wtters hope peje is ok

xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Ells: Sounds like it could be twinnies   

Well done you, you and DH must be  

Congratulations
xx


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Ells

Congratulations on your BFP !!!!!!!!!!    

Hopefully this will be a long run of them.

I think the progesterone has started to kick in, drving home from work, I started to get a metalic taste in my mouth.  Im not reading anything into it, hard as that is, because I have had it on previous cycles.

Hope you are all well.

Hope you didnt get too wet in the storm!

Love Anneken


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi ladies,

QA- how weird is that you asking about Egg share, I was just last nite looking into it!!!  my worry was that one day a person could knock on your door claiming to be your child as I think that your identity has to be shared  is that right ladies?  I THINK THAT ITS A GREAT GIFT TO BE ABLE TO GIVE SOMEONE ELSE THE CHANCE OF A BABY, AND I AM GOING TO LOOK INTO IT TOO.   

What a great day it has been, all these BFP's has given us newbies some hope.....BEV, we are all behind you for tomorrow huni.. 

Jumping in the shower now..xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies, Es was just a thought from DH. Might be something we look into further IF we have to have a second cycle (but I'm sure we wont   )

Good luck for tomox Bev


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening girls

Again congratulations Ells, such beautiful news! 

anneken, hope your doing well hun x

To everyone that willed the witch my way, it worked she turned up during the night (stole her from Ells), so im booked in for bloods on Monday! Still feel rubbish, its the headaches that get me down! 

Hello to everyone, hope your having a lovely evening.

Good luck tomorrow Bev, I hope the good news keeps coming!

Yay its Friday tomorrow!
xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Bev - Good luck for tommorow xx

Ells - Fantastic levels, there may well be more than one there   xx

QA - Whats all this talk about, it will work for us.  With regard to egg sharing, I looked seriously into it last year, the only reason I couldn't do it as I don't know my Dad or any of his history, really wanted to do it, but hey ho with this go all the eggies will be mine xx

Hodge - Hey huni, not long now xx

Witters - You're poor DH was he a drowned rat? xx

Hello to all the other ladies, hoping you are all well xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev hunni lots of        for tomorrow.  I will be logging in before we head off to London for my immune drips.  

Witters, we have only told close family and our bosses, we have 2 very close friends that we will tell at the weekend because they know we have been having tx, but everyone else is going to have to wait until we get to 12 weeks.  My mum and dad are over the moon, it was so nice to see everyone happy today.  I feel totally shattered and still shocked by it all, feels very surreal at the moment.  I have been checking my tests all day to make sure I am not dreaming.  

Ladies thank you again for your lovely messages and your support you are all truelly amazing    .

Off to bed now, night night everyone
Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Can't quite believe it but we got a            

Woke up at 4.15am needing the loo so tested then. Haven't been back to sleep yet    

Thankyou everyone for your positivity and support 

Come on Ani you are next hun
[fly]This has worked we are pregnant [/fly]


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

We have a hat trick 

Yeah bev so happy for you dh enjoy the next 8 month. And I probably would t sleep either so excited for you

Anneken your next xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Bev - Yey so pleased for you and DH        

Anneken - Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Woohoo CONGRATULATIONS Bev xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Well done Bev     
So happy for you, congratulations to you and DH.

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoooooooo hoooooooo Bev, soooooo happy for you both thats great news.

Ells


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

omg! I am away with work this week so haven't been able to keep up but just popped on to see if there was any news and I see two BFPs! Massive congratulations to both Ells and Bev!!
I am sooo happy for you both xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Beeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!  CONGRATULAIONS, WOW WHAT A WEEK FOR BFP'SSS!!!!!!!!!

Bev,    I am so pleased for you and DH, yet again I have a lump in my throat for you!!  These things are so emotional!!!  IN A HAPPY WAY!!   

What a great week it has been for FF   ..

Hopefully we are on a roll now eh!!!

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Whooopppppeeeeeee!  Congratulations Bev!!  So, you only just managed to wait until test day then   How exciting!   James is going to be a Big Brother!  Big hugs and gentle tummy rubs to you       

This is the kind of news we love to see!  So pleased things are finally turning around for the Wessex thread 

Ani, remind me, when do you test?


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Bev - yippppppppppppppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Lucky number 3 such good news for you all so pleased for you.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, thinking of you today   

I've just realised, My baby is viable being 24 weeks today 

Gas men are here - will we finally get this poxey - sorry, wonderful meter moved?!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

BEv- Congratulations what wonderful news.

Witters- Hope the gas man gets it sorted quickly and then the building can really get underway- I can't believe you are 24 weeks prgnant today- congratulations- but where has the time gone?

CKay- hope everything is ok... thinking of you.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks LAM!  The time is just shooting past, I really can't believe it!

The first team of gas men are done, so just waiting on the second team.  Crazy how big Companies work.  We then need another gas man to connect it all up internally!  Still, even though we have no heating or hot water (again!) currently, atleast the meter is out of the way and so the building can go on at full pelt   I'm sure all will be sorted by the end of the day.  Believe me, that is a huge weight off my mind!

How are you and the boys?  Clemmie back to his normal self feeding wise yet?  I bet they are all getting stronger by the day!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Congratulations Bev, more fantastic news xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks girls, am walking aroung with a silly grin on my face  

Ckay, thinking of you hun


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- the boys are doing really well... Fingers crossed Clemmie is now back to his normal feeding- it was knocked by the bug again at the weekend and has taken a few days to re-establish. We have started weaning- but Charlie is always hungry- he now weighs 13lb 6oz... he changes everyday. Zac is the first to learn to roll from his tummy to his back and thinks its a good game to shout till someone puts him back on his tummy so he can roll over again. I can't believe they are nearly 6 months old.
I hope that you soon have heating and hot water again and the gas re-connected.

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I got my drugs today   Nearly didn't tho, the driver was given the wrong details and left me a voice mail saying he was returning back to depot with them and I would have to re-schedule arrgghhhh


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232594.new#new


----------

